
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22225312" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22225312</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22225313" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22225313</a>
======
hu3
Stats after 10 hours of this post:

    
    
        02 /\bErlang\b/
        04 /\bHaskell\b/i
        12 /\b(Angular|Angular5|Angular6)\b/i
        13 /\b(PHP|PHP5|PHP7)\b/i
        15 /\b(Kotlin)\b/i
        15 /\b(Scala)\b/i
        15 /\b(Swift)\b/i
        16 /C#/i
        16 /\b(Vue|VueJS)\b/i
        18 /\b(Rust)\b/i
        36 /\b(Java)\b/i
        37 /\b(Ruby)\b/i
        39 /\b(Go|GO|Golang|golang|GOLANG)\b/
        47 /\bC\b|C\+\+/i
        60 /\b(Node|NodeJS)\b/i
        84 /\b(JS|JavaScript)\b/i
        95 /\b(Python)\b/i
        147 /\b(React|ReactJS)\b/i
    

stats console script:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/bmTqd9eR](https://pastebin.com/raw/bmTqd9eR)

~~~
yasinaydin
I think you might also want to add Node.js (and "." to any JS tech) :)

------
abinaya_rl
Hey, a friendly note to remote job seekers There are few automated aggregation
sites available to curate the jobs posted in this thread but I want to take
the aggregation one step further and wanted to provide the good quality remote
jobs by handpicking them. I’m going to search, screen, verify and tag all the
remote jobs posted in this thread. So it can save you time, energy, and
frustration – and hopefully, help you find a job faster.

[https://remoteleaf.com/whoishiring](https://remoteleaf.com/whoishiring)

\- Contains all the remote jobs posted in this thread

\- Hand-curated remote jobs that are posted in only “Who is hiring?” thread.

\- Use filters based on skill category and location restrictions.

\- Only 100% remote jobs

\- Everything is free

Any feedback welcome here in comments

For hiring companies: please check this list and let me know if I’m done
something wrong.

~~~
senderista
The site looks great, but when I clicked the "Start Trial" button and scanned
through the categories, there were literally none that applied to me (non-web
backend/distributed systems, Rust/C++/Java). That gives me the impression that
this site isn't really meant for people like me.

~~~
senderista
Also, the first "remote" job listing I clicked on is explicitly onsite-only
(as you can verify from their posting in this thread):
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=106190](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=106190)

~~~
abinaya_rl
They mentioned it in the hn comment about accepting remote candidates for
experienced
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225408).
So I included that :)

------
ryankicks
YC’s Work at a Startup Expo on March 7th | Meet 40+ YC founders looking for
Software Engineers [All Roles] | Los Angeles, CA |
[http://www.workatastartup.com/expo](http://www.workatastartup.com/expo)

On Saturday March 7th, YC’s Work at a Startup Expo brings together over 20 YC
companies at one place. Founders of companies including GOAT, The Athletic and
Intersect Labs will be there to meet with you and chat one-on-one, tell you
about their startup and share open engineering roles on their teams.

This year’s companies include a range of startups from both Los Angeles and
SF, including 2-5 person companies and bigger ones. All companies have raised
money and are looking to hire -- some full-stack/generalist engineers, and
others with specialized needs across data, infrastructure, security and more.

At the event, rapid-fire company presentations -- like Demo Day, but for
engineers rather than investors -- will give you a way to quickly survey the
companies. Following this, we'll have a casual open house for you to engage
one-on-one with any founders and early engineers who you thought were
interesting.

Apply here to attend:

[http://www.workatastartup.com/expo](http://www.workatastartup.com/expo)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | $150K - $162K | Full-
time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire 1-2 Senior Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/4396531e1](https://grnh.se/4396531e1)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity
[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
ten-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users

Our stack includes • Haskell for our backend • Swift and Android Native
(kotlin) for our mobile apps • React and TypeScript on the web
(costarastrology.com + internal tools) • AWS to host our infrastructure •
PostgreSQL Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care,
unlimited vacation (min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget Read more
details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil.

AE Studio is looking to hire

1\. a software developer with sufficient social skills to communicate with
some interesting clients

2\. a designer with product management experience

These are hybrid individual contributor/manager roles with a lot of
interesting challenges involved. We've found that the people who succeed best
in them are entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also feel like
they should try out "management" as well as designers with some freelance or
entrepreneurial experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper,
computer vision for preventative medicine pee sticks, and a customizable merch
platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

Totally separately: we're also hiring a human agency/brain-machine interface
researcher.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
joshuanapoli
Cumulus | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite/Remote | Full-
time/Internship | [https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-
engineer](https://www.cumulusds.com/jobs-software-engineer)

At Cumulus Digital Systems, our job is to build the Internet of Tools. We are
making industrial facilities safer, cleaner, and more productive by connecting
workers, tools, and data.

We are looking for software engineers that are passionate about frequently
shipping intuitive, quality products. You should have a startup mentality,
meaning the ability to rapidly pick up new required skills, and be proactive
when it comes to project execution. You also need a keen eye for design and
thoughtful user experiences.

Tech: React, React Native, AWS Lambda, DynamoDB

Reach out to us at careers@cumulusds.com

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, ONSITE ONLY | Full time

RenoRun is one of North America's fastest growing venture backed startups,
modernizing the way remodelling and construction professionals run their
businesses. We are growing rapidly in Toronto; Montreal; and Austin, TX. Our
US expansion is underway.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our growing development team
in Montreal -- you'll join a diverse team of individual contributors and
teammates and help build profoundly transformative products for the
construction industry; from just in time delivery of construction materials to
online commerce tools, all the way to planning and realtime scheduling
applications.

We're currently hiring for three teams: a web development team building our
online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React; a
mobile team building cross-platform applications in Dart and Flutter; and a
backend team building the intelligence platform and support APIs in Java (and
possibly, soon, Clojure!). Other technologies and providers you'll interact
with include AWS, MySQL, Ansible, Prometheus and tons of online APIs.

You can find out more about us at
[https://renorun.com/about#careers](https://renorun.com/about#careers) \-- we
are committed to a diverse and inclusive team and want to hear from YOU.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a top 300 website in the UK,
and force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an
unrelenting focus on technology, we now let more properties than any agency in
the UK. In the last 12m we let over £26 billion worth of property, to over 2
million registered users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition to maintain our fast
growth.

We're looking for people with a passion for solving real-world problems.
You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (C#) | Equity Available | All salary levels considered (based
on experience)

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), Security Engineers, PM
(Financial), Applied Cryptographers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE or REMOTE|
[https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

Transparent Systems is evolving financial infrastructure - building real-time
settlement solutions using distributed, cryptographic systems. We just had a
major milestone where we did something that hadn't happened since 1863.

We are looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a Rust shop, in Seattle,
of 25+ collaborative, fun, smart people looking to make a huge impact doing
something that truly hasn’t been done before. Currently, we are hiring for
principal backend engineers with a good amount of Rust or functional
experience, security engineers, applied cryptographers, and a product manager
with experience in financial products.

If you’d like to be part of our team, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or mary.kypreos@tpfs.io

You can also apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
tmfdagger
Legends of Learning | Elixir/Phoenix/React Engineer | FULL-TIME | REMOTE /
Washington DC

Legends of Learning is building the future of game-based learning. Our
platform is a marketplace for 1500+ science and math games used by over 3M
students in 25K schools and growing fast. We are also the creators of
Awakening, an adventure game for kids to explore and learn at home. Check it
out at [https://www.legendsoflearning.com](https://www.legendsoflearning.com).

We are seeking a junior- to mid-level full stack engineer to join our small
and high-performing team. Our tech stack includes React, Typescript,
Apollo/GraphQL, Unity, Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, and AWS. We specifically need
someone who is proficient in Elixir (1+ years), Javascript (2+ years) and CSS.
Any additional experience throughout our full stack is a big plus. This person
must be user-oriented, eager to learn, a good communicator, and a great team
player.

Applicants must be located in the Western Hemisphere and available for full
time collaboration on US Eastern time zone.

Please email tech-jobs@legendsoflearning.com to get in touch.

------
bedej
Shelf Engine | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Engineering / Data
Science | [http://shelfengine.com/jobs](http://shelfengine.com/jobs)

Shelf Engine stops food waste with demand forecasting. Food waste at retail
averages 35%! Join us in helping to reduce the cost and ecological impact of
this waste. We're hiring software engineers and data scientists and a data
engineer in our Seattle office. We're looking for people who are passionate
about having a positive environmental impact on the world through their job,
and are excited to join a small but rapidly growing startup - we're currently
25 people total.

\- Backend is ASP.NET Core / C# / Azure \- Forecasting and modeling is in
Python \- Front end is Angular and Ionic / TypeScript \- Orchestration with
Kubernetes.

We do a lot of data interop in the backend with our customers, and other data
systems like accounting and analytics, and reporting/BI systems. Experience
with any of these languages/frameworks and domains is a big plus!

------
samatman
Special Circumstances, LLC | Remote | Intern / Contract | Front-End Engineer

What if org-mode was an actual language?

What if Jupyter notebooks had legible source code?

What if Donald Knuth was right about literate programming being the future of
the profession?

Special Circumstances† is looking for a talented front-end engineer with a
full-stack mentality, to build tools for building tools. Points for experience
in Lua(JIT), ZeroMQ, SQLite, and Parsing Expression Grammars. The browser-
facing part of the project is green field, we're hoping to use a minimalist
VDOM framework but will consider Vue or React if you're persuasive.
ClojureScript, TypeScript, Elm? Talk me into it.

If you know your way around langsec, that's a plus.

The position is contract with the potential for full-time employment. All the
software you write will be released under a FOSS license. We're located all
over the world; if this sounds like you, reach out! sam@special-
circumstanc.es, put [hn] in the subject line.

†An intelligence agency from the post-scarcity future, sent back in time to
bootstrap itself into existence.

~~~
carterschonwald
Iain m banks books are great. Matching that name in delivery sets a high bar!

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/customer facing engineer | $95k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling SQL code and emitting it as equivalent code in another
dialect - e.g. would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database?
You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems that compilers can be
used to solve. Our current product focus IS disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 15 in 11 regions, 9 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

~~~
kladskull666
These guys will leave you hanging for weeks.

~~~
LyndsySimon
To be fair, this describes the majority of companies in today's environment.
I'm still getting first contacts from companies that I applied to in October
2019, and I've had a handful that have asked for two weeks' of my calendar to
schedule an interview and then never got back with me.

------
adamwiggins
Muse | engineering partner | remote |
[https://museapp.com](https://museapp.com)

Muse is an iPad app for research, deep thinking, and creativity. We're a four-
person team seeking an engineer to join as a ful partner in the business.

You should be excited about high-performance software like video/audio editing
tools, game engines, or browser internals. Swift+iOS experience helpful but
not required.

Conference talk by a founder:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_fe2c6IUUo_](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_fe2c6IUUo_)

Article about our design approach: [https://www.inkandswitch.com/muse-studio-
for-ideas.html](https://www.inkandswitch.com/muse-studio-for-ideas.html)

Read more and apply here: [https://museapp.com/engineering-
partner](https://museapp.com/engineering-partner)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Frontend Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE (AZ, CA, MI,
MN, TX, WA) | [https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) |
Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with MacBook Pros
and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living
in Phoenix or AZ/CA/MI/MN/TX/WA.

Stack:

React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Frontend Software Engineer ($105k-$130k)

Apply here:

[https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/](https://apply.workable.com/clearvoice/j/4D77BD3BF7/)

------
immad
Mercury | React+Typescript, Haskell Engineer, Visual Designer, BD | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Mercury (mercury.com) is building banking products for startups. We are
currently 26 people (13 engineers, 2 designers, 5 BD/Ops) and have raised $26m
from top tier investors (A16Z, CRV, and more).

We launched 10 months ago and have 5k+ happy customers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV and was acquired for $45m.

Backend: Haskell Frontend: React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android Infra: NixOS,
AWS

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT com.

Also hiring for BD, Accounts and other roles.

Learn more: [https://mercury.com/jobs](https://mercury.com/jobs)

------
tango12
Hasura / Haskell Engineer / Remote

Hasura[1] is an open-source[2] tech company focussed on making data-access
scalable, secure and easy. The Hasura GraphQL engine provides instant realtime
GraphQL APIs and an eventing system on Postgres.

We're hiring senior/experienced Haskell engineers to work on the Hasura
GraphQL engine.

More details at: [https://hasura.io/careers](https://hasura.io/careers)

[1] [https://hasura.io](https://hasura.io) [2]
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
engine)

------
omrim
Routable | Python/Django Backend Engineer + React/Redux Frontend Engineer |
Full Time | San Francisco, California OR Seattle, Washington OR Remote (USA
only) | [https://routable.com](https://routable.com)

After creating custom payment systems in-house at previous companies and
concluding through 300 customer development interviews that most companies are
frustrated with their payment system, we built the simplest way for businesses
to send and receive B2B payments.

Routable is the endorsed payments platform for both YC and Techstars startups.
With a healthy amount of funding, we’re looking to grow our engineering team
to meet the demand from our customers and the market opportunity.

# Hiring For \- Sr. Backend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/company/routable-2/jobs/602996-senior-
backe...](https://angel.co/company/routable-2/jobs/602996-senior-backend-
engineer) \- Sr. Frontend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/company/routable-2/jobs/552520-react-
redux-...](https://angel.co/company/routable-2/jobs/552520-react-redux-
engineer)

Technologies We Use: \- Python + Django \- React + Redux \- Postgres

# Perks \- Remote-friendly culture (We also have offices in San Francisco &
Seattle) \- Quarterly team offsites

------
prestructure
Prestructure | Washington, DC | REMOTE - FULLTIME | Fullstack: D3 Angular Java
MongoDB | Data Science: ML/AI/CNN

Our mission is to protect people and companies from social engineers who are
waging information warfare against us. Our team knows the dirty little secrets
that power the campaigns of these social engineers, cyber criminals, and
nation-state hackers.

What you will do if you put on a developer hat: ● Design and implement
creative and intuitive approaches to help companies and people stay ahead of
(or away from) cyber criminals ● Build a Saas platform from the ground up that
protects personal information and miraculously serves and organizes insights
to help people protect themselves ● Architect integrations to accelerate our
tools to the rapidly evolving cyber-security battle, which, unfortunately, now
involves individuals.

What you will do if you put on a data science hat: ● Build a machine learning
platform from the ground up - all the way from data ingestion to labeling to
deployment. ● Architect tools to capture human behavior using the most
computationally efficient and lossless approaches. ● Design the most creative
approaches to interface with multiple systems.

If you love DevOps: Help us stitch together services across AWS, GCP, and
other cloud (decentralized) infrastructures.

Salary + Equity + Benefits Venture-backed in 2019

apply at: careers _@_ prestructure.com

------
wiremine
SpinDance | Holland, MI | REMOTE | ONSITE | FULLTIME

SpinDance is a full stack IoT consultancy. We work with Fortune 500s,
startups, and everyone in between. Our services include: IoT training &
consulting; system engineering; embedded, cloud, mobile, web and voice
development. If you like working on unique problems that span a lot of
domains, check us out.

Hiring:

Solution Architect (onsite only): [https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Job-Descrip...](https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Job-Description-Solution-Architect.pdf)

Embedded Software Engineers (onsite or remote): [https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/Job-Descrip...](https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/Job-Description-Embedded-Software-Engineer.pdf)

Mobile/Cloud Software Engineers (onsite or remote): [https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/SpinDance-M...](https://spindance.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/SpinDance-Mobile_Cloud-Software-Engineer.pdf)

You can learn more about the openings and the company at
[https://spindance.com/careers/](https://spindance.com/careers/)

Questions? Contact Brian at brian.tol@spindance.com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.onecodex.com/](https://careers.onecodex.com/)

------
eosrei
Udacity | Mountain View, San Francisco, Shanghai, Cairo, New Delhi, REMOTE
possible | [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity’s mission is to power careers through tech education. We're an
immersive online learning platform offering hands-on training in fields such
as artificial intelligence, machine learning, data science, autonomous
systems, cloud computing, and more. We are backed by some of the best-known
investors in the business — Andreessen Horowitz, Charles River Ventures,
Bertelsmann and Drive Capital just to name a few.

Focused on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity has the potential to
transform the world by providing life-long learners with the chance to skill
up in cutting-edge technology and create a meaningful impact in their
professional and personal lives. Similarly, we’re helping enterprise companies
solve their tech talent shortage issues by being their partner of choice when
transforming their workforce.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, TypeScript, React, Python, Node.js, or
Ruby depending on team. Run your preferred OS.

Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Content, Data, Design,
Marketing, Support, and Sales:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
gwintrob
Newfront (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.newfront.com](https://www.newfront.com)

Newfront is building the modern platform to transact insurance. Newfront's
experienced brokers and technology remove the headache from business
insurance. We believe in human-computer symbiosis that empowers, not replaces,
people.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront)

Our open positions:

* Senior Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8787-b1a2b1059ead?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-95b4-005c3e6fa330?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Backend: Node + Express, Typescript, Go Microservices. Frontend: Next.js,
React + Hooks, Storybook. Infrastructure: Heroku + AWS, CircleCI, DataDog.

~~~
smaug7
I'd be interested in the PM role. Any way we can grab coffee to learn more
about it?

~~~
gwintrob
Of course! Email is best - gordon [at] newfront.com

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes UHF RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware for reading tags, as well
as platform management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

~~~
TwoNineFive
I had a phone interview with Impinj some time back. The interviewer was super
unprofessional and blew the first (and second if I remember right) scheduled
calls. When we finally talked he made some very inappropriate comments
regarding my employment history. Would not recommend.

------
o1pranay
O(1) Labs | San Francisco, CA | Protocol Engineer, Reliability Engineer,
Product Engineer | Full Time, Internship | Onsite |
[https://codaprotocol.com](https://codaprotocol.com)

At O(1) Labs, we're building the Coda Protocol, the first cryptocurrency to
have a constant-sized blockchain. We use recursive zk-SNARKs to compress
historic state in Coda's blockchain so that nodes don't have to store all the
data going back to the first transaction. Compare this to Bitcoin or Ethereum
whose blockchains already have hundreds of GBs of data, and keep growing.

We're excited about this tech because it allows all the nodes in a network to
be full nodes (no SPV's!) and enables applications that can use the entire
blockchain embedded in a phone or a browser. We're well funded and backed by
some of the top investors in the crypto / blockchain space.

I'm on the product team, and we're looking for both product and protocol
engineers - but you can find all the roles we're hiring for here -
[https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html](https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html). Our
stack is OCaml on the protocol side, and ReasonML + React on the front-end.
All of our code is open source -
[https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda](https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda).

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or want to meet in
person for a coffee, if you're based in the bay area. My email is
pranay@o1labs.org.

------
framer
Framer | Backend Developer | Amsterdam (NL) | REMOTE/ONSITE | VISA |
framer.com/careers

About us: We are a growing Tech startup (80 people strong), developing a tool
for interactive design loved by the Design community! With Framer X you can
create responsive layouts, design realistic prototypes, and bring everything
closer to production!

Role: Backend Engineer. Lead projects and implement features from start to
finish! You’ll work on many aspects of the tool, incl. Framer Web, Framer
Packages, billing systems, email infrastructure, cloud infrastructure, data
pipelines -> [https://www.framer.com/careers/backend-
engineer/](https://www.framer.com/careers/backend-engineer/) Tech Stack: Go,
TypeScript, Node.js, AWS

We are also looking for a JavaScript Performance Engineer with a deep
understanding of the JavaScript ecosystem to make our digital canvas
lightening fast -> [https://www.framer.com/careers/javascript-performance-
engine...](https://www.framer.com/careers/javascript-performance-engineer/)

The full list of vacancies can be found here: framer.com/careers. You can
directly apply via the careers page / links.

------
SCdF
Medic Mobile | Full Stack Senior Developer | Remote

HELLO!

Are you interested in working for a open-source non-profit, using your
software development skills to reduce mortality rates and increase the quality
of healthcare for vunerable and underserved people around the globe?

At Medic we build healthcare tools for community health workers, and are
looking to take on more developers.

Specifically, our core work is on a responsive offline first single page app
that is used on phones in the field, and used on laptops in clinics. NodeJS,
JS, CouchDB, PouchDB, all that good stuff.

We're on the githubs: [https://github.com/medic](https://github.com/medic)

Fully remote, competitive non-profit salaries, opportunties to travel to meet
the people you're helping, and in general putting all that software skills
you've acquired into something _actually_ useful, instead of working out how
to make some ad company serve more ads.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/medicmobileorg/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/medicmobileorg/view/P_AAAAAAGAABBCrs2jrZ-
pql)

[https://medicmobile.org/](https://medicmobile.org/)

Let us know you read about it on HN :-)

------
coffeeiscold
NV Access | Brisbane, Australia | Full Time | 100% REMOTE (Australia) | Dev
Ops Engineer

[https://www.nvaccess.org/post/job-dev-ops-
engineer/](https://www.nvaccess.org/post/job-dev-ops-engineer/)

NV Access is a global non-profit organisation, based in Australia with a 100%
remote team, dedicated to the ideal that access to technology should not incur
an extra cost for blind and vision impaired users. The purpose of NV Access is
to lower the economic and social barriers associated with accessing
Information Technology for people who are blind or vision impaired. NV Access
develops the free, open source NVDA screen reading software for Microsoft
Windows, enabling more than 100,000 blind and vision-impaired people across
the globe to access computers.

We are looking to appoint a full-time Dev Ops Engineer to join our small team.
Your work will focus on maintaining and improving our public-facing server
infrastructure (including website and other back-end services), and in-house
development tools.

To apply for this position, you must be classed as "An Australian Resident for
tax purposes", but it is not necessary to be physically located in Australia.

Please see link above for more information, requirements, and how to apply.

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | San Mateo/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity We are a fintech
startup and solving the problem of paper Checks but converting them to Instant
Payments. Contrary to popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact
according the 2018 report by the Federal Reserve 15.2 Billion paper Checks
were sent in the US alone, transferring a sum of money 3X times VISA/MC
combined! We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email/text
and the recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account
instantly. Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement
enables instant verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper
Checks what Stripe and Square have done to the Credit Card space.

We’re closing our Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a small but great
team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin Laws of Angelist
thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more ) i.e. this
would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto or Remote (Only Canadian) | Full-Time | Audio Engineer,
Full-Stack Engineer

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for two roles, either remote or in Toronto. We cannot sponsor
visas at this time.

Audio Engineer: We're looking for Engineers that can help write audio
algorithms. We're looking for people that are comfortable with DSP algorithms,
especially in the context of audio. Understanding of Fourier transforms,
discrete signals, filter design. Knowledge of Python is needed. ML experience
would be a bonus!

Full-Stack Engineer: We're looking for well-rounded software engineers that
are looking to make an impact from day one. Our tech stack involves Ruby on
Rails and React, GCP for infrastructure, Python for Machine Learning, and
Apache Airflow for data pipelines.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

~~~
gavinray
Not applying but just wanted to say that I found Resemblyzer on Git trending
some months ago & tried your web demo for voice-training and thought it was
really neat.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Site Reliability Engineer (Remote)

* Support Engineer (Portland, OR / Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Go/distributed systems/Kubernetes) (Seattle, SF or Lisbon)

* Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Software Engineer Intern, Database Engine (Seattle)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
[https://memsql.engineering](https://memsql.engineering).

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

~~~
viuphiet
Do you guys host interns over the fall semester?

~~~
ggodanobunaga
We have in the past, usually on a case by case basis

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://grnh.se/e5b065cc1](https://grnh.se/e5b065cc1) We're one of the
biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique position in the
market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech company. We'll soon
be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: engineering managers,
backend with microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science &
machine learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers,
product, iOS & Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java,
Python, JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina @ skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to
and which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

~~~
collyw
Are you still making candidates do hackerrank before even speaking to someone
technical about the job?

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join Gitlab. As a fast-growing, all-remote company,
this is a place where you can contribute from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that embraces a set of shared
values in everything we do.

We’re hiring throughout GitLab, including support engineers, product
designers, engineering managers, security engineers, sales development
representatives, technical writers, product managers, technical account
managers, solutions architects, sales managers, and strategic account leaders.
Browse our full list of open roles:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Check out our guide to getting started in a remote job:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/getting-...](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/getting-started/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-
gitlab](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-gitlab)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
95,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (69!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 230 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Engineering managers

* Product engineers, mid/senior - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Cloud engineers, senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS)

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
corbalt
Corbalt | Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time or Contract |
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/)

Corbalt is a small startup working to build better software infrastructure for
government.

Corbalt was born out of the problematic launch of healthcare.gov. We were part
of the tech team that came in to help fix healthcare.gov and were inspired by
how much everyone cared and worked hard to fix the site (from tech team
members, to government contractors, and government employees), and how much
progress we all made in a short time.

We're a small team with experience at Google, Palantir, Bell Labs, and Silicon
Valley startups. We work remotely (currently USA only) by default and are
spread across New York, New Jersey, Michigan, and California.

We build software in Go and Python (but it's not important that you already
know these languages).

Among other things, we value kindness and growth-oriented mindsets on our
teams.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313...](https://jobs.lever.co/corbalt/34a31357-1b9a-485a-98d8-371313eb4e5d)

------
vs-ap
VoteShield | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | NYC or Remote

Full details and how to apply: [https://protectdemocracy.org/x/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://protectdemocracy.org/x/jobs/devops-engineer/)

Protect Democracy, a non-partisan, non-profit organization dedicated to
protecting US democracy, is seeking a highly motivated, mid to senior-level
individual to join the VoteShield project as a DevOps Engineer. The new DevOps
Engineer role will be responsible for the delivery, reliability, scalability,
monitoring, and security of the VoteShield service.

VoteShield is already monitoring the voter registration databases of dozens of
states and hundreds of millions of voters. State and county-level elections
administrators from both parties are currently using VoteShield to help
protect their voter files, and we plan to significantly scale the tool in
advance of the 2020 elections.

Our team is a small, growing group of individuals who care deeply about our
mission and its success. We collaborate daily to improve our services, as well
as challenge each other and our tools to build a better application and
democracy.

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.com](https://otta.com)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people find for jobs at fast-growing tech
companies. We're currently focusing on jobs at startups in London but have big
plans and are backed by some of London's best investors. You can read about us
in TechCrunch here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/)

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our second
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our role here:
[https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.com/jobs/ODdqUTVo)

And learn more here: [https://otta.com/careers](https://otta.com/careers)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.com)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers
(multiple levels) & Product Managers

Target cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer or product manager looking to use your powers
for good and improve human health without compromising on cutting-edge
technology, reach out and let's chat! We went public last year as the largest
healthcare IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG).

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products are used by researchers around the
world, including 93 of the top 100 global research institutions. Our products
have enabled researchers to write over 600 research papers on discoveries
across the life sciences in oncology, immunology, and neuroscience.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications and are making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
product managers, full stack engineers, backend engineers, QA engineers, SREs,
computational biologists, and firmware engineers. Please contact me directly
at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. You can find all of our job
listings at
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite or Remote |
[[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)]

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter.

Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

Our team updates: [http://blog.taskade.com](http://blog.taskade.com)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer --- React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer --- HTML/CSS, React, Redux
       * UX / Product Designer --- Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    
    

Our Tech Stack:

    
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    
    

Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

------
FlyingRobotJobs
Skydio | Redwood City, California | Full-Time | Onsite Preferred, Remote
Considered | Skydio 2 Launch Video:
[https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s](https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s).

Open Roles: iOS, Android, Cross-Platform

To Apply: Send your resume to hiring@skydio.com

Description: Forget complex joysticks and awkward tilt-controls: we are
crafting completely novel interactions that leverage Skydio’s onboard
intelligence to empower a much broader, more diverse audience of drone users -
from action enthusiasts to insurance claims adjusters and first responders.

Requirements: (1) You’ve developed an app that’s shipped to Google Play or
Apple App store (2) High proficiency with Swift or Java (2.1) Bonus points for
Python (2.2) Double bonus points for C++.

Our tech stack: \- Our iOS and Android codebases are primarily written in
Swift and Java respectively, using standard UI tools provided by each
platform. \- Both apps run our C++ mobile core, an extension of the Skydio
Autonomy Engine, which centralizes logic for much of the pre-flight and in-
flight experience. \- We use Djinni to easily define complex APIs that bridge
the C++ core with the iOS and Android codebases - and our Python-based data
specification system imparts simple extensibility to hardened, type-safe C++
mini-engines.

About Skydio: Skydio was founded in 2014. Prior to that, our founders met at
MIT where they pioneered breakthrough autonomous flight research as grad
students. They also co-founded Google’s Project Wing. We have exceptionally
strong engineering teams spanning many disciplines, and seasoned product
leadership from Tesla and Apple. To-date we’ve raised over $120 million from
many of the top VCs in Silicon Valley.

~~~
FlyingRobotJobs
Quick clarification regarding working onsite vs. remote:

Onsite in Redwood City is strongly preferred. For senior candidates, we're
open to partial-remote for folks based out of Boston.

Apologies for any confusion.

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
and London.

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of product development
positions, including:

Software Engineers, Salesforce Developers , Devops, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers, Backend Engineers,
Frontend Engineers, Design Systems Engineers, Deep Learning Researchers |
Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY |
[https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, company-wide bi-weekly work from home days, lunch provided 5
days a week, snacks.

Technologies: Typescript, Elixir, Python, React, C++, Docker, Kubernetes, and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Tech stack includes Go, Rust, Ruby on Rails, Kafka, Postgres, Redis, InfluxDB,
Typescript, React

OneSignal is building the best platform for businesses to intelligently engage
with customers across every channel. We provide a simple interface to push
notifications, email, and in-app messages, letting content creators focus on
quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us.

We're hiring for:

* Backend Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers#backend_engineer](https://onesignal.com/careers#backend_engineer)

* Site Reliability Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers#site_reliability_engineer](https://onesignal.com/careers#site_reliability_engineer)

* Full Stack Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers#full_stack_developer](https://onesignal.com/careers#full_stack_developer)

* iOS Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers#ios_developer](https://onesignal.com/careers#ios_developer)

* Distributed Systems Architect [https://onesignal.com/careers#distributed_systems_architect](https://onesignal.com/careers#distributed_systems_architect)

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US) for strong candidates
| [https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, YouTube, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve
got a ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and an acquisition of the analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with modern stack including React, Node, Typescript, Rust.

Right now we’re particularly focused on two searches:

\- DevOps engineer with a focus on container orchestration (Kubernetes)

[https://bit.ly/2RZCiEX](https://bit.ly/2RZCiEX)

\- Data engineer for our Arsenal team.

[https://strea.mr/2S5E3Ro](https://strea.mr/2S5E3Ro)

All job postings are here:
[https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY](https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY)

Interested in us but don’t see what you like? Hit us up at
jobs@golightstream.com

------
rasingh
Tableau Software | Senior / Software Engineer, Full Stack | Palo Alto, CA |
Fulltime | Onsite

We are the Natural Language Processing Team in Tableau Software that built the
Ask Data feature. Our mission is to make Tableau platform as a preferred way
business users explore their data.

We are looking to hire couple of full stack engineers, who can ramp up on the
current stack and contribute to the ecosystem.

Our tech stack includes Golang(Go), Typescript, C++, gRPC microservices,
PostgreSQL and Elasticsearch, to name the few.

This is a perfect opportunity to learn and engage in a growing domain that
will help you enhance your expertise and skillset while working on complex
features. It’s a small co-located team that appreciates the fast paced
environment that we work in. For more details and applying, go here
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-
Alto...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-Alto-
CA/Senior-Software-Engineer--Full-Stack--Typescript--C----Go-_D78002)

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager, Program Manager | SF, Palo
Alto, Seattle, New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Current Openings:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager: https://grnh.se/8bd5c6583
      * Senior Software Engineer: https://grnh.se/c022e0cf3
      * Technical Program Manager: https://grnh.se/c2021ae93

------
lutostag
The Mobility House | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Austin, TX

The Mobility House is driving the electrification of vehicle fleets with
smart-charging technology that reduces operational costs, and monetizes EV
batteries in energy markets.

We build the products that charge electric vehicles smarter and cheaper (by
reducing peak loads at depots), and also stabilize the grid (~30MW of power
from second-life batteries in warehouses).

Most of the company is based in Munich, Germany... but our Austin backend dev
team, which focuses on building up our asset backed energy trading platform,
is expanding and looking for all levels of Software Engineers/Developers
(Senior, Mid, and Junior).

Our stack is Python/Node.js + RabbitMQ + Postgres based with a lot of near
real-time data processing both in AWS and IoT (on-customer-prem).

More complete job descriptions are available at
[https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career](https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career)

greg.lutostanski (at) mobilityhouse.com to apply or for more info

------
worldlycitizen
Weave Grid | [https://www.weavegrid.com](https://www.weavegrid.com) |
Engineering and Business Operations | San Francisco, CA (Soma) | Full-time |
ONSITE

We’re on a mission to drive rapid decarbonization in global transport and
power sectors by intelligently connecting electric vehicles to the grid.

Our software uses predictive analytics and systems optimization to make it
cheaper and safer for utilities to support the growth of electric vehicles,
increase renewable energy adoption, and save customers money.

We’re early-stage, rapidly growing and funded by some of the best energy
technology investors around.

Every role offers the opportunity to have a huge impact on our team, culture,
technology and the sustainable energy transition.

Technologies we’re using include: Python, Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform, CircleCI

Reach out to jobs@weavegrid.com if interested in learning more!

Full-stack engineer description here: [https://www.weavegrid.com/full-stack-
software-engineer](https://www.weavegrid.com/full-stack-software-engineer)

------
manny_akintayo
Gentem | [https://gentem.com](https://gentem.com) | Software Engineers, Data
Engineers, Front End Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time | Salary + Equity

Gentem is building the infrastructure to power the future of health services
reimbursements. Complexity, friction and waste are the main features of
healthcare transactions. Our mission is simple -- get healthcare providers
paid instantly with minimal administrative cost.

I'm the Co-founder and CTO at Gentem. Our team is growing fast after recently
closing our seed round, and I’m in the process of hiring a couple engineering
leaders to help build our core product features.

Engineers will be joining a small impact driven team focused on rapidly
building a high quality product.

Technologies we use - * React / Redux / Expres * PostGres, Presto * AWS
services * Kubernetes/Jenkins/CircleCI/GitHub

Apply here - [https://jobs.lever.co/gentem](https://jobs.lever.co/gentem)

------
Symmetry
Righthand Robotics | Senior Software Automation and Software Automation
Engineer | Full-time | Boston Area | Onsite

At RightHand Robotics, we have a rapidly growing and highly capable
engineering team building robotic piece-picking solutions and deploying them
around the globe. Our product has to be reliable enough to run non-stop on
fleets of robots in the world’s largest warehouses. If you’re simultaneously
excited and a bit terrified about what this could mean for you, good! If
working hands-on with robots on a daily basis intrigues you, read on!

We're looking for

* Senior Software Automation Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/righthandrobotics/jobs/1979262](https://boards.greenhouse.io/righthandrobotics/jobs/1979262)

* Senior Software Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/righthandrobotics/jobs/1979256](https://boards.greenhouse.io/righthandrobotics/jobs/1979256)

------
bleakleyc
Warby Parker | Data Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Warby Parker is out to prove that businesses can scale, be profitable, and do
good in the world. We’re on the lookout for a motivated Data Engineer to help
build, scale, and maintain our ETL pipelines and to help develop integrations
between our rapidly growing tech systems and our data warehouse. As a member
of the Data Engineering team your efforts to collect, organize, and share data
will impact nearly every employee and will be highly visible across the
company.

* [https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920979](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920979)

* [https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920992](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920992)

If you have any questions don’t hesitate to reach out at:
chris.bleakley@warbyparker.com

------
cflyingdutchman
Walmart - Chat/Automation | Hoboken, NJ and Bangaluru, India| Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA | contact me directly cole.dutcher at walmart.com

Looking for: engineering manager and all levels of engineers, F# team but no
experience necessary

I'm looking for an engineering manager and engineers of all levels to help us
build automated customer care solutions over chat, sms, smart speaker, and
phone. We have built a strong automation platform, and this year is dedicated
to creating industry-unique capabilities and leveraging them across the
highest-impact brands and verticals in the Walmart portfolio.

Some things we believe in are: 1\. High expectations and autonomy 2\.
Libraries over frameworks 3\. Event-Sourcing/CQRS 4\. Functional programming
5\. Uptime & performance as a feature 6\. Continuous learning and sharing 7\.
Data-driven decisions 8\. Respect for team members 9\. No. 8 Allows for
vigorous discussion of ideas

If this sounds like a fit, please reach out to me directly.

~~~
azemetre
Is it alright to reach out about other organizations in the company? Like
Walmart Brands in Boston, if not I understand.

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team

* Over 500 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

With our real-time 3D tracking technology, we create data models for live
predictive analytics. This enables new types of fantasy sports games that are
more engaging for fans—both in the stadium and at home.

We also create interactive AR experiences for fans that improve the engagement
with teams and players. These experiences can be personalized and easily
integrate with social media.

With unprecedented access to sporting events, we aim to partner with sports
leagues around the world to implement this technology. With hands-on R&D at
live events, we are developing edge hardware that streams to our cloud-based
ML systems.

* Backend Engineers

* iOS Engineers

* ML Engineers

* Data Scientists

* Product Managers (need sports expertise)

Contact: info@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://triplebyte.com/company/public/tempus-
ex](https://triplebyte.com/company/public/tempus-ex)

------
devspade
Litmus | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote or onsite in Cambridge, MA /
San Mateo, CA

Litmus helps more than 250,000 marketers make email better. Our web-based
email creation, testing and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers
and agencies to confidently deliver a superior subscriber experience.

We're looking for engineers to work on our backend analytics platform that
processes billions of hits each year. We primarily use C#/.NET and AWS
services like EC2, S3, SQS and Redshift. We’re not a typical .NET development
team. We love C# and parts of the .NET stack but always seek out best in class
solutions and make extensive use of OSS.

[https://20110913211854_cjrgpnlxfmidvjiv.applytojob.com/apply...](https://20110913211854_cjrgpnlxfmidvjiv.applytojob.com/apply/ijsjAbru7L/Software-
Engineer-Remote)

------
jrdngonen
Compound (YC S19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://withcompound.com/](https://withcompound.com/)

Compound optimizes your finances. We build software to democratize access to
impactful financial, tax, and legal products. We help you manage your equity,
forecast tax implications, and set up your financial life.

We are a small, well funded team based in San Francisco. We are growing really
quickly.

Our open positions:

* Fullstack engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer)

* Frontend engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer)

Contact us: jordan@withcompound.com

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

~~~
icey
This is a great company with an awesome engineering culture — you should talk
to them if this connects with you at all. (I spent some time with this team in
2018 and only have amazing things to say about them)

------
marksamman
Doctype | Full-stack web developers / software engineers | Stockholm, Sweden |
ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time / part-time |
[https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a digital agency based in Norrköping and Stockholm in Sweden. Currently
around 20 people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our
employees get to work from wherever they are most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://esportal.com/](https://esportal.com/),
[https://www.assyrianroots.com/](https://www.assyrianroots.com/),
[https://www.esvenskan.se/](https://www.esvenskan.se/) amongst other websites.
Our tech stack is mostly Go, MariaDB and React. Our largest clients are in
E-sports.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of HTML, CSS and Javascript

* Good understanding of SQL and relational databases

* Basic understanding of data structures (mostly arrays and hash tables)

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with Go, React, MySQL/MariaDB

* Computer science education

* Understanding bitwise operators

* A good sense for great user experiences and interfaces

We’re primarily looking for people to join us full-time who are also open to
eventually relocate to Sweden, but we’re flexible and happy to discuss if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. For relocation to Sweden we sponsor
your visa and assist with housing, we're also certified with the migration
agency which usually results in a smooth visa process. I’m one of the co-
founders and currently hold the role as CTO. Mail me at mark@doctype.se if
this sounds interesting to you!

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access Google search results. We solves the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers. We value transparency and are
a proud organizational member of the EFF.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer.

Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA solving, or Browser
Automation are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
ChrisH91
LoopUp | London | On-site | Full-stack Engineer |
[https://loopup.com/en/company/careers/](https://loopup.com/en/company/careers/)

LoopUp is working to create the best remote-meeting solution on the market. We
put a big emphasis on creating easy-to-use software with a great user
experience.

We're expanding our engineering team from San Francisco into London so we're
looking for full-stack engineering of all levels of experience to become
founding members of the team and shape the way we think about building
software.

Tech Stack: .NET Core, Node.js, Typescript, React, Vue

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing scale-ups in the Netherlands. We currently
have several open engineering positions to join our team in Utrecht. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems,
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform, Nix

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

Open positions:

\- Haskell Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-
engineer-utrec...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Python Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-
engineer-utrech...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-engineer)

\- Integrations Engineer (Python): [https://jobs.channable.com/o/integrations-
engineer-python](https://jobs.channable.com/o/integrations-engineer-python)

We also welcome open applications: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-
application](https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-application)

------
Codecademy
Codecademy | New York, NY USA | Full time

Backend Engineer:[https://grnh.se/3245d7c12](https://grnh.se/3245d7c12)

Content Contributor: ASP.NET and C#:
[https://grnh.se/85921dfc2](https://grnh.se/85921dfc2)

Content Contributor: Python and Flask:
[https://grnh.se/e056e13d2](https://grnh.se/e056e13d2)

Content Contributor: Android with Java:
[https://grnh.se/8d42e78a2](https://grnh.se/8d42e78a2)

Content Contributor: Data Analysis with R:
[https://grnh.se/24a731042](https://grnh.se/24a731042)

Director of Product Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/3231ddd42](https://grnh.se/3231ddd42)

Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/355971f42](https://grnh.se/355971f42)

Frontend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author Team
[https://grnh.se/1e3446542](https://grnh.se/1e3446542)

Head of Growth Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/962e2eba2](https://grnh.se/962e2eba2)

Lead Software Engineer: Platform team:
[https://grnh.se/25c94c082](https://grnh.se/25c94c082)

Senior Backend Engineer: Learner Experience team:
[https://grnh.se/e24a7f852](https://grnh.se/e24a7f852)

Senior Frontend Engineer: Growth Team:
[https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82](https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82)

Senior Software Engineer: Systems & Infrastructure team:
[https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082](https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082)

Technical Sourcer: [https://grnh.se/4e0d39ca2](https://grnh.se/4e0d39ca2)

------
winkeltripel
Martello | Full-time | Ottawa, Ontario |
[https://martellotech.com/](https://martellotech.com/)

Every day at Martello we are creating real-world solutions that have an
impact. Our solutions are shaping the performance of unified communications in
the cloud – helping our customers deliver top-notch service quality to their
users.

* Software Developer - C#: [https://martello.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=47](https://martello.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=47)

------
epkatz
Wonder | Data Analyst | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com) Wonder is a new kind of
knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We provide instant access to
the intellect and fact-finding skills of a distributed network of analysts
around the world. We enable anyone - from individuals up to Fortune 500s - to
gain strategic knowledge when they need it most. We are looking for a data
analyst to join us in our beautiful office in Brooklyn to help make the
product and the organization that goes along with it. We're a team of ten
engineers today but we expect to grow into a household name in NYC tech over
the next few years and want your help to get there! You'll be an integral part
of a startup with real traction, helping to scale both the product and your
fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse engineering and data
organization and supporting each others' professional development. Current
stack: Redshift, Stitch, DBT, Postgres, MongoDB, metabase, mode Please use
this link to apply: [https://angel.co/company/wonder-5/jobs/662807-data-
analyst-a...](https://angel.co/company/wonder-5/jobs/662807-data-analyst-
analytics-engineer) Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this
time.

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively,
BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail
traders the ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange
Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a level playing field. Our
platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed
below. Please apply if you are interested in learning more. For questions,
reach out to people@bitmex.com

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://grnh.se/9b1d87802](https://grnh.se/9b1d87802), Senior Software
Engineer, API [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222), Network
Security Engineer [https://grnh.se/b6d212662](https://grnh.se/b6d212662)

~~~
csomar
Do you accept applications from people who actively trade on Bitmex?

~~~
Aaronstotle
I can't speak for Bitmex but I worked at another crypto-exchange and you have
to disclose your accounts. It was never an issue for potential candidates, I
imagine it's a benefit.

------
salsifytech
Salsify | Remote/Boston | Senior SWE, DevOps and Senior Manager, DevOps | Full
Time | salsify.com/careers

Salsify provides the only product experience management solution that combines
content management, syndication & publishing, and digital shelf analytics into
a single, unified platform, helping the world’s leading brands win on the
digital shelf every day.

The mission of the Infrastructure Group at Salsify is to provide the dev team
with the infrastructure, services and tools necessary to efficiently scale the
platform and support the growth of the engineering organization. The DevOps
team within this group is responsible for our core hosting platform comprised
primarily of AWS, Kubernetes, Kafka, Elasticsearch, and Postgres. As the
Senior Manager of our DevOps team, you will have the opportunity to help shape
the direction of Salsify’s shared engineering environments from development to
production.

We deeply value our engineering culture and place a strong emphasis on trust,
mentorship, and collaboration. We care about building the right thing, the
right way, and having fun while we do it. Every member of our team has the
freedom and responsibility to make Salsify a great place to work. You will be
entrusted with helping to safeguard and develop our commitment to excellence
in engineering culture, as you are empowered to ensure that your team has the
support and resources it needs to deliver.

Send me an email/resume: emiller@salsify.com

------
wlan-2
Winterlight Labs | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | [https://winterlightlabs.com](https://winterlightlabs.com)

Winterlight Labs is a healthcare startup that is developing digital biomarkers
to measure neurological and psychiatric conditions. Our machine learning
technology analyzes both the acoustics and content of speech and language to
help identify disease and quantify its severity. We work with life science
companies, academia, and senior care companies to improve clinical trials,
quality of care, and health outcomes.

We are looking for a full-stack software engineer to take ownership of the
assessment app that is used to collect data from clinical research sites and
other partners. The stack you’ll be managing is a React Native iOS app with a
Python backend. We are looking for a “move at a reasonable pace and don’t
break things”-type of person since we are stewards of personal health data. We
use modern cloud infrastructure that is either containerized and deployed on
AWS via Terraform.

Apply by email at careers@winterlightlabs.com with "Software Engineer, Full
Stack" in the subject. More details:
[https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-
full-s...](https://winterlightlabs.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
tyson-hudl
Hudl | Sr. Application Security Engineer | Nebraska, London | Full Time |
Onsite |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hudl/jobs/1837141](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hudl/jobs/1837141)

Hudl is a leading performance analysis company revolutionizing the way coaches
and athletes prepare for and stay ahead of the competition. Founded in 2006,
Hudl offers a complete suite of products that empower more than 160,000 global
sports teams at every level—from grassroots to professional organizations—to
gather insights with video and data. Hudl’s products and services include
online tools, mobile and desktop apps, smart cameras, analytics, professional
consultation and more.

My name is Tyson Stewart, and I'm the Director of Engineering of our Product
Stack group. We're responsible for the cloud infrastructure and web and mobile
platforms that the rest of our product team uses to build and run Hudl. We're
seeking to hire a senior application security engineer. This is our first
full-time security engineer hire so we're looking for someone with strong
leadership and communication skills, in addition to the requisite technical
skills. This person should be passionate about best secure code practices:
establishing them at Hudl and teaching them to other engineers. AWS or other
cloud expertise is a plus. We expect that this person's role and team will
expand as we continue to grow.

~~~
tptacek
We work with Hudl to help run their security team. A couple years ago, if you
had asked me to predict the industries I'd be most interested in doing
security work for, sportsball would not have been one of them. But it turns
out: sportsball security is awesome! Sports people take competitive
intelligence very seriously! Who'd have thunk it?

There's really cool stuff going on at Hudl, including hardware projects like
the Hudl Focus camera. They have a diversity of technology, fun developers,
and a fun problem space. Tyson and his team are awesome to work with. We're
involved with the hiring process and there to answer questions.

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
fuzzythinker
CancerLinQ | San Francisco, CA or Alexandria, VA | Full Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE possible | Full-stack and Frontend Web application development |
Javascript, Nodejs, React

ASCO (American Society of Clinical Oncology) has embarked on a pioneering
effort to develop a learning healthcare system in oncology. This system,
CancerLinQ, (www.cancerlinq.org) aggregates data from the day to day care of
cancer patients to improve the quality of care and improve health outcomes of
all patients with cancer.

We are looking for hands-on software engineers who are looking to make an
impact in the fight against cancer by deploying the latest technologies on
challenging problems. We are headquartered in Alexandria, Virginia also have
an office in San Francisco, CA.

We currently have 2 positions open - Full-stack and Frontend. We are looking
for passionate software engineers with extensive web application development
experience and solid Javascript skills.

Full-stack: [https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Franci...](https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Software-Engineer_R212) Frontend:
[https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Franci...](https://asco.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ASCO/job/San-
Francisco/Senior-Software-Engineer---Applications_R276)

------
jbmunro4
AMP Recover | Senior Backend Engineer | Atlanta, Ga | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://www.amprecover.com](https://www.amprecover.com)

AMP Recover specializes in Digital Care Management for Orthopedic
Rehabilitation. Our specialty specific, digital care management platform
consists of a suite of tools to virtually guide patients through their
recovery with clinically-proven content while providing care teams the
critical data necessary to make real-time, evidence-based decisions to
continually improve care.

We are looking for a passionate backend engineer with full stack experience to
help us build out the next generation of telehealth technology. We are a
small, cross-functional team of developers and data scientists who work
closely with product management to define and deliver quality user
experiences. This is a fantastic opportunity for someone who is looking to be
on the ground floor of a burgeoning startup as you’ll play an important role
in defining the engineering culture and processes here at Amp.

Current tech stack: AWS, Chef, Angular, Rails, Ionic, Postgres, Elasticsearch,
Redis

For more info, please email me at john@ampsport.com and apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ampsportcom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ampsportcom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAD5HfRjxxXOkL4?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
stoohey
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote Senior DevOps Engineer | Remote (North, Central
or South America) | Full Time |
[https://www.caremessage.org/careers](https://www.caremessage.org/careers)

CareMessage is a non-profit dedicated to using mobile technology to improve
healthcare outcomes for underserved patient populations. Our web-based
platform allows healthcare providers to reduce no-shows, increase attendance
to preventive care screenings, and improve chronic disease management- all via
simple “nudges” sent through text message.

We are looking for a Remote Senior DevOps Engineer to help build and maintain
our a large, highly scalable, cloud-based web platform that streamlines care
management and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health
outcomes. You’ll be working on exciting projects like leading automation of
our infrastructure, and creating a highly scalable and fault-tolerant
platform. Our engineering team follows agile principles in a test driven
development process. We are a remote first team that values open collaboration
and shared ownership.

Tech stack includes: automation with Ansible, Kubernetes, Docker, PostgreSQL,
Shell Scripting, Ruby, Python, Nginx, Redis, Google Cloud

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | 2 open positions: iOS Engineer & Android Engineer | Full-time |
REMOTE (US candidates only) |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Our engineering team is made up
of 17 mid to senior-level developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a
tight-knit mobile team (of 3) who are used to moving fast and taking on
responsibility. We are a family-friendly company (all 90 of us) that is still
young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough (est. 2012)
to be a stable and healthy place to work.

iOS Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/8E08081A59/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/8E08081A59/)
Android Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/0D6E54E5E5/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/0D6E54E5E5/)

Perks: competitive pay, company stock, 401k match, health, vision & dental
insurance, strong remote working culture (30% of our employees work remotely),
fitness incentive & professional development budget.

If you’re passionate about crafting quality code and building beautiful iOS or
Android applications used by tens of thousands of customers, we would love to
hear from you.

------
kevinalexbrown
Siemens Healthineers Imaging Intelligence | [https://www.siemens-
healthineers.com](https://www.siemens-healthineers.com) | Malvern, PA (Greater
Philadelphia) | INTERNS | Onsite Our R&D group delivers medical image/text
tools (e.g. deep learning, NLP, etc) for medical data analysis. We are well
recognized for delivering cutting-edge intelligent solutions to Siemens 3D
workstations and medical imaging scanners. Our group also has strong
publication record in top tier journals and conferences, and several Siemens
"inventor of the year" award recipients. We offer well-paid internships
lasting >= 3 months, with independent moonshot projects.

Responsibilities: · Contribute to research projects to develop intelligent
solutions for medical imaging and text analytics · Conduct fast prototyping,
feasibility studies for exploratory clinical research · Support the
productization of research prototypes

We look for: · Strong research capability in computer vision, machine
learning, text analytics and medical image analysis, proven by publications in
journals/conferences. · Research experience in image/text analytics using
large scale, weakly supervised / unsupervised learning algorithms · Research
experience in medical image/text analysis of different modalities (CT, MRI,
PET, medical reports etc.)

Email: Kevin.Brown@siemens-healthineers.com

------
stock4hire
Nines | Software Engineers | Full-Time | Palo Alto, CA

Nines is the first-of-its-kind radiology service. Our radiologists and
engineers are on a mission to build world-class tools to enable the best
radiologists to deliver the best patient care. We’re co-founded by David
Stavens, former co-founder and CEO of Udacity, and co-founder of Stanford
University’s self-driving car team (acquired as the foundation for Waymo).
With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners (early Facebook, Spotify,
Dropbox, Slack investor) and 8VC (Oscar Health, Oculus, Hyperloop), and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to radiology.

We're hiring two senior engineers:

As a Senior Machine Learning Engineer working on the Machine Learning Models
team you will create artificial intelligence that analyses medical data and
reports diagnostic information. You will write models that train on one of the
largest corpuses of medical images in the world. You bring a history of strong
results applying machine learning.

As a Senior Full-Stack Engineer working on the Clinical team, you will be on
the team responsible for creating our doctor facing products. You will drive
the user experience doctors have when interacting with the Nines client
software. You will enjoy this role if you like working with a fast-paced team
of kind, driven, data-oriented people to make health care better.

Learn more! careers@ninesai.com

------
searchnurture
Search Nurture is seeking an experienced, bright, and motivated Content
Marketing Manager to join our team! This role requires someone that has
knowledge of industry best practices and is able to make high-impact, data-
driven decisions. It’s a fantastic opportunity to play a key role in
contributing to the growth of a small, fast-growing company.

[https://www.searchnurture.com/content-marketing-
manager/](https://www.searchnurture.com/content-marketing-manager/)

------
harryeakins
Klue (recently acquired by Medtronic) | Full Stack Mobile Engineers | ONSITE
in San Jose, CA | Full-time | [https://goklue.com/](https://goklue.com/)

We are a digital health start-up developing wearable-based eating and drinking
detection system. We were acquired by Medtronic in September 2019 and have an
ambitious roadmap ahead to combine our technology with Medtronic’s systems to
help millions of patients around the world.

Klue’s automatic meal detection capabilities hold great promise for improving
the quality of life and health for individuals living with diabetes. Automatic
meal detection paves the way for a fully autonomous closed loop artificial
pancreas system, delivering insulin at the start of a meal without user
intervention. Furthermore, Klue’s mealtime bolus (insulin injection) reminder
module helps people with insulin-dependent diabetes improve their medication
adherence and glycemic control.

We're looking for a bright and enthusiastic Principal Full Stack Mobile
Engineer to join our team. You should think about joining us if you care about
having a lasting impact on people with diabetes and other chronic conditions,
and if you are passionate about developing high quality software and
delivering best-in-class user experiences across a wide range of mobile and
wearable platforms.

Apply here [https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
enginee...](https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
engineer-74768) or email me at harry@goklue.com

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior/Staff Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Lead Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939e...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939eef7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
danielkdewar
Paperchain | Financial Products Lead | NYC-preferred. Remote OK.
[https://paperchain.io](https://paperchain.io)

Paperchain transforms streaming analytics data into revenue insights enabling
creators to advance their future revenues instantly. We’re creating the future
of media payments through our unique learning model that prices media
streaming activity in near real-time and data integrations with the world’s
largest streaming services, such as Spotify, Apple and YouTube.

You can read about our financing pilot here to learn more about our model —
[https://medium.com/paperchain/how-we-worked-with-
centrifuge-...](https://medium.com/paperchain/how-we-worked-with-centrifuge-
and-the-maker-foundation-to-advance-60-000-worth-of-spotify-
revenue-a3b6b31299aa)

We’re looking for a Finance Lead to develop our financial products, including
working with our product team to integrate risk models, asset pricing as well
as coordinate product development with our decentralized finance and
institutional finance partners.

Job Post: [https://angel.co/company/paperchain/jobs/719901-financial-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/paperchain/jobs/719901-financial-products-
lead-defi-institutional)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (US) | REMOTE (Washington, DC area)

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (EU/UK) | REMOTE (Brussels, Belgium)

DuckDuckGo | Director, Fraud | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | VP, Brand Marketing | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
BKryslak
UP42 [https://up42.com](https://up42.com) | Senior PM, Engineering Manager,
Senior QA| Berlin | ONSITE | Full Time

UP42 UP42 is changing the way satellite data is accessed and analyzed. It is
the first of its kind open marketplace providing easy access to both satellite
imagery and analytics from multiple sources. Based in Berlin, the company is a
subsidiary of Airbus Defence and Space.

We are looking for

Engineering Manager Backend ([https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/engineering-
manager-backend...](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/engineering-manager-
backend-mfx)) with Java/Kotlin, SpringBoot, leadership experience

Senior QA Automation Engineer ([https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-qa-
automation-engine...](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-qa-automation-
engineer-mfx)) with Selenium/Cypress, able to set up the QA part from scratch

Senior Product Manager ([https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-product-
manager-mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-product-manager-mfx))
with B2B, SaaS experience

Check all our openings here:
[https://up42.com/company/careers/](https://up42.com/company/careers/)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Product Manager | Senior Front End Engineer | Site
Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems | Summer Software Engineer Intern |
Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Product Manager \- Senior Front End Engineer \- Site Reliability
Engineer – Distributed Systems \- Summer Software Engineer Intern \- Technical
Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
catinka13
Nylas | New York, NY-San Francisco, CA-Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote (US and
Canada only please) | [https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

Our open positions:

\- Support Engineering Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/f630c94f2](https://grnh.se/f630c94f2)

\- Technical Account Manager (SF, NYC, or Remote):
[https://grnh.se/0589a7a62](https://grnh.se/0589a7a62)

\- Lead Product Security Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12](https://grnh.se/8fe7c7f12)

\- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/20ecc3132](https://grnh.se/20ecc3132)

\- Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b2a35acb2](https://grnh.se/b2a35acb2)

\- Staff Engineer (SF, NYC, Remote):
[https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2](https://grnh.se/127c7a2b2)

\- Sales Recruiter: (SF, NYC, Denver):
[https://grnh.se/a3ed123d2](https://grnh.se/a3ed123d2)

\- Sales Engineer (SF, NYC, Denver):
[https://grnh.se/05d26b7f2](https://grnh.se/05d26b7f2)

~~~
lvh
Nylas is a Latacora client. I think they’re a great place to work overall, but
I can tell you a bunch about the prodsec role. Contact info in profile.

Email and contacts integration is either table stakes or a superpower for a
giant number of products. This is so obvious to me now it hardly seems worth a
paragraph. Nylas is also clearly much better at executing on that than
individual startups will be at effectively every scale.

If you’ve written those integrations before, consider: what if you were using
IMAP and CalDAV, except instead of a myriad of incompatible dialects that
never made sense to begin with, you had a good API instead?

We’ve been running security for them for a while, so you can be pretty
confident you’re not inheriting a clown fire and that you have a friendly set
of faces to show you around while you find your bearings.

The things that excite me most about prodsec here are in a) their ability to
ship new product b) the world’s general inability to talk about security and
privacy for this sort of access cogently. Nylas has a solid foundation with a
pile of products and integrations waiting to happen. That means their
technology is being put in new contexts (eg a whitelabeled modal or something)
that have new security implications that they’re not used to. That’s where
your expertise comes in so there are plenty of opportunities for you to
obviously and directly contribute. Similarly: Nylas lives in an environment
where consumers and regulators are increasingly concerned about privacy.
Industry is barely playing catch up. If you want to shape how we talk about
data safety ten years from now, there are few places better to do that at than
Nylas. (Yes, there are industry giants who are sitting on far worse troves.
Doesn’t matter: turns out you’re helping them figure this out a lot more than
you’d expect.)

There are few people in the industry I respect more than Spang. You want to
work with Spang.

(You might think there is a COI with me talking up a client, but keep in mind
we’re a small consultancy that’s happy to end engagements that aren’t working
out, and security placement is a supply-dominated repeat game.)

------
more_corn
Ninja Ops | San Francisco | ONSITE | Part-time/Full-Time DevOps Apprentice

I run a DevOps contracting firm in San Francisco We have several senior DevOps
engineers, but we are constantly being asked for more hours than we have
available. DevOps work that is in high demand both in silicon valley and
elsewhere. We are seeking DevOps apprentices so we can train people to handle
the challenging work available all around us. The program will begin with
twice weekly training courses followed by supervised work experience, followed
by more autonomous work. Training will be free of charge, work experience
(when you're ready) will be paid.

We work with AWS, GCP, Terraform, CI/CD of all kinds, Security and Compliance,
Automation, Monitoring, and Cost Controls. Kubernetes will feature in some
upcoming work so I'll look to train people in that as well.

Ideal candidates will have a strong prior experience with technology. You're
probably a good fit you are interested in DevOps and: already know a
programming language, or work with raspberry pi projects and/or run a side
project with cloud infrastructure. I've trained a iOS engineer, a sysadmin
with a background in FinTech and several people who are just getting into
tech.

The apprentice program is still under development so early participants will
have the opportunity to have a say in what the program looks like.

This is onsite only. apprentice@ninja-ops.com

~~~
staticautomatic
Does your firm do on-call in shifts?

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is reinventing the way people spend money and discover their favorite
new services and brands.

We are backed by Y-Combinator amongst a list of other notable investors, are a
team of talented product, engineering, and design oriented people with
experience working at established companies and startups like Apple, American
Express, Acorns, HotelTonight, and MetalPay.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
rossant
International Brain Laboratory | Software engineer, IT Support Officer | New
York, Lisbon, or London | Full-time |
[https://www.internationalbrainlab.com/opportunities#jobs](https://www.internationalbrainlab.com/opportunities#jobs)

The International Brain Laboratory has openings for postdoctoral fellows and
scientific staff who will play key roles in a new large-scale international
collaboration in brain research.

The IBL combines the efforts of approximately 50 scientists in 20 laboratories
toward understanding the brain-wide basis of a complex behavior.

The project will involve recording the activity of millions of neurons in the
working brain and building mathematical models of the resulting data. The data
sets this project will produce are vast and complex, including physiological
recordings, behavioural measurements, and video, all of which must be
standardized into common formats, integrated into a single database, and
subjected to quality control. Core staff positions will support the both
experimental and theoretical work through the entire data life cycle,
including acquisition, analysis, modeling and dissemination.

Remuneration will be competitive and commensurate with experience. There is
considerable flexibility in base location within the U.S. and Europe.

Technical environment: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, NumPy, MATLAB, C, OpenGL,
hardware & electronics...

------
kishansudu
OnSiteIQ | New York, Toronto | onsite (US and Canada only please) |
[https://onsiteiq.io](https://onsiteiq.io)

OnSiteIQ is a computer vision-based platform for construction risk. We are an
early stage startup with a group of highly motivated entrepreneurs,
ambitiously building the future of visual documentation and risk assessment
for construction sites. With ground breaking technology we are reimagining how
construction sites are built with more transparency, accountability, and
safety in mind.

Backend Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Linux, AWS Frontend Stack: React,
Redux

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read values at:
[https://onsiteiq.io/aboutus](https://onsiteiq.io/aboutus)

Our open positions:

\- Software Engineer (Frontend): NYC or Toronto \- Software Engineer
(Backend): NYC or Toronto \- Software Engineer (Fullstack): NYC or Toronto \-
DevOps/Cloud Engineer: Toronto \- UX/UI Designer: NYC or Toronto \- 3D
Computer Vision Engineer: NYC or Toronto

All openings:
[https://onsiteiq.io/careers#openings](https://onsiteiq.io/careers#openings)
Please apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/onsiteiq](https://jobs.lever.co/onsiteiq)

Reach out at kishan at onsiteiq.io with any questions

------
beemboy
Mason America | Lead Devops Engineer | US/Seattle | Full-time, onsite |
[https://www.bymason.com](https://www.bymason.com)

Mason (YC W'16) is mobile IaaS that enables businesses to automate deployment
of their own Android-based device ecosystems. Think AWS but for devices. We
turned profitable in 2018, raised Series A in 2019, and are growing
organically. Still an intimate team of 10 engineers in Seattle.

We're looking for a SRE/devops lead to own and evolve the cloud infra for
Mason. Cloud stack is Golang/K8S/EKS mixed with Node.js/Ansible/Terraform/EC2,
with several new services needing to be architected over the next few years.
You have prior experience with building and scaling infrastructure, ideally
understand AWS/EKS well, and think about ways to empower your team to ship
early and often.

Please contact me at work[at]bymason.com (please reference: "Ravi/via HN"), or
apply directly here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/bymasoncom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/bymasoncom/view/P_AAAAAAGAAEDFh2Tqr6pimH)

Our process: Phone screen => Take-home (or share existing body of work) => In-
person architecture/design/soft skills => Offer (we adjust/shorten based on
the candidate, and have been skipping the take-home step in favor of one in-
person coding interview in many cases)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
offworldlive
Off World Live | C++ / Unreal / Graphics Programmer | ONSITE London, UK or UK
REMOTE | [https://offworld.live](https://offworld.live)

We're a london-based company (see our instagram @offworldlive / website
[https://offworld.live](https://offworld.live)) and we have an alpha plugin
for streaming 360 video from Unreal Engine while giving remote audiences
realtime interactions with the virtual game world. In addition to the plugin
we also often involved in providing realtime visualisations for live
performances (music / art).

We're looking to hire a full time C++ developer to help us build the next
iteration of our product.

We're very open-minded, but interest / experience in video compression /
writing shaders in unreal / unreal c++ would be a big plus. However we will
certainly consider somebody with good experience in a strongly-typed systems
language (e.g C, Rust, Go, C# etc)

Our tech touches on a lot of interesting areas: render pipelines, shaders,
video compression and games engines.

Ideally we are looking for somebody in the London area, but are very open to
remote UK workers. The same goes for flexible working hours.

Due to our funding situation (we have been awarded an innovate uk grant) this
position will run for at least a year.

Email a CV or ask us any questions by our email at info@offworld.live

------
Olivia_Bravado
Bravado | 3 open positions: Front End Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Dev/Ops
Engineer | Full-Time | San Francisco or Russia | Bravado.co

Bravado is the first professional network and community for sales
professionals. We provide online tools and in-person events which empower our
members to build their personal brands, connect with other sales
professionals, and be the best they can be in their jobs. We are looking for
web magicians to solve problems that delight users both internally and
externally. You will work closely with the product, design and research teams.
You will bring your engineering philosophy and practice to support our growth
initiatives to change the profession of sales.

const devops = “DevOps/Backend engineer (AWS, Docker, Swarm)”;
[https://share.hsforms.com/1ct8q7WjjSueKNDyXGHxGBw2ncu1](https://share.hsforms.com/1ct8q7WjjSueKNDyXGHxGBw2ncu1)

const backend = “Backend/fullstack engineer (Rails,Postgres, Vue)”;
[https://share.hsforms.com/1yGvVqHxpSciOAVjWEgDqlQ2ncu1](https://share.hsforms.com/1yGvVqHxpSciOAVjWEgDqlQ2ncu1)

const frontend = “Frontend engineer (Vue, Vuex)”;
[https://share.hsforms.com/1B8ckkRs-
QUSQfkcEZmG2-A2ncu1](https://share.hsforms.com/1B8ckkRs-QUSQfkcEZmG2-A2ncu1)

[remote, dollars];

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Devops/Infrastructure Engineer |
Remote | Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in managing and setting up highly
available distributed infrastructure. Experience with any or all of the
following technologies is a plus: Terraform, AWS, Node.js. Startup experience
valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning. We apply cutting-edge AI leading to both a better bottom line and
less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Email jobs [-at-] portchain [-dot-] com with a short presentation email and
your resume attached.

------
vindia
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce and
payment providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will
focus on scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will
work closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Rails / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL /
Go / Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

Check out other open roles at:
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com)

Apply via the link above or contact me at vincent@highstreetmobile.com if
you’d like to know more.

------
celia_d
Lingo Live | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.lingolive.com/](https://www.lingolive.com/)

Lingo Live connects employees and emerging leaders one-on-one with personal
coaches With Lingo Live's customized communication coaching program.

We’re on a mission to take Lingo Live to the next level by expanding from one
product offering to two. As an addition to our small, yet mighty Engineering
team you’ll have hands-on experience bringing a new product line to life. Your
main responsibility will be to contribute to our Ruby-on-Rails codebase to
help deliver two reliable products: Lingo Language and Lingo Leaders.

You’re ready to make a significant impact, leveraging your experience to leave
a mark on how we prepare Lingo Leaders for scale, while continuing to support
and develop our flagship product, Lingo Language. You’re able to help evaluate
and recommend technology and tools to build reliable systems. You’ll
collaborate very closely with the Product team to drive projects forward while
maintaining quality.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lingolive/jobs/2085935](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lingolive/jobs/2085935)

------
JackBroughton31
Pusher | pusher.com | Old Street, London | Full-time | On-site

In December, our engineer Danielle used Pusher to build the office's IoT
Christmas tree: [https://dev.to/pusher/how-i-connected-our-christmas-tree-
ang...](https://dev.to/pusher/how-i-connected-our-christmas-tree-angel-to-
pusher-40jn)

Pusher makes realtime APIs that power not just Christmas trees but chat,
trading, maps, games, and any other realtime apps you can think of.

On the server-side, you'll help us use Go, Kubernetes, Ruby, and Redis to
handle millions of connections and send 300K messages every second. On the
client-side, you'll help us build great developer experiences with SDKs for
JavaScript, Swift, Kotlin, Unity, and many more platforms.

We're around 60 people - mostly engineers. See what it's like to work here at
[https://making.pusher.com/](https://making.pusher.com/).

Open roles: \- Senior Backend Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/A60FD87F52/))

\- Cloud Infrastructure Engineer
([https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/F81720FC73/](https://apply.workable.com/pusher/j/F81720FC73/))

email: jack.broughton@pusher.com if you're interested to hear more.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Product Manager, Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We are growing our business and our all-remote team to keep up with demand. If
you are passionate about making the world better through software, come join
us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies | Remote (US only) | Full time | Android Engineer

Eleos Technologies is a growing 8-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

Our app is used by thousands of big-rig and small truck drivers, day and
night, every day, and we've been on a sustainable growth curve for long enough
that we're ready to grow our Android team from one to two!

The app does some unique things, including assisting drivers to plan their
trips, find stopovers, manage their electronic duty log, and more—there's a
lot more than just CRUD and chat features to go around.

As a remote team, we're super lucky to have some great folks who use the
ability to work from home to spend more time with their kids, help volunteer
at a school, or otherwise be more fulfilled than they would be working from an
office. You could join us!

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-9238...](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-92385dc71070)

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for software engineers, managers, and security
engineers/analysts to work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and
more accurately while paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're particularly looking for our first full-time security engineering hire,
focused on SecOps, and just posted the job this morning:
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/?gh_jid=4636441002](https://www.pathai.com/careers/?gh_jid=4636441002)

I wrote a bit this past month about what it is we do, so you can better get a
sense of the impact our work can have:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1191735008114987009)

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, and we hope developers at any point in their career who
have great software engineering chops and potential can find a great home here
as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid skills in python/django
(on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
tptacek
A quick word here: we help run PathAI's security team, and PathAI is
fantastic. If you're considering a security engineering gig, add them to your
list! The work they're doing is truly important and the team is on the ball,
passionate about security (no surprise, given what they do), and _sharp_.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Tucson (AZ), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We have
exciting growth ahead of us as we evolve from only produce to a full-service
grocery, as well as expand our footprint to serve an even greater portion of
the country. We are swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing
features, scale, and logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across product and technology:

\- DevOps Engineer (remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/fa66cc8d-8cef-4063-aa1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/fa66cc8d-8cef-4063-aa1a-6c9e486b9853)

\- IT Helpdesk Engineer (Tucson, AZ):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/50feebcf-349b-4261-b371...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/50feebcf-349b-4261-b371-2fe2b29a24b2)

\- Product Manager (San Francisco, CA):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

------
interhiring
Intercom | Security Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

As a Security Engineer you will work directly with other product and
infrastructure teams to identify risks and drive their remediation across the
Intercom platform. You will also build and own tools, services, and
infrastructure used across the company. As Intercom continues to scale we’re
looking for engineers to join us to help build and evolve our security
apparatus and empower us to take on even more ambitious projects. You will
have regular opportunity and support for your career growth in a company that
is invested in helping people do the best work of their careers.

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/de75a5391](https://grnh.se/de75a5391)

Intercom | Senior Data Analyst | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite

In this role, you will partner with go-to-market teams across Intercom
(including Sales, Marketing, Finance, and R&D) to measure new initiatives and
make data-driven recommendations around go-to-market strategy. In addition to
being strong analytically, we’re looking for someone who has experience
proactively surfacing recommendations and insights, who's comfortable
prioritizing work across multiple stakeholders, and who can work across the
analytics and data stack in order to solve problems. If this sounds like you,
we would love to hear from you!

Apply here if you're interested:
[https://grnh.se/5a3212df1](https://grnh.se/5a3212df1)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Python Web Developer | Washington, DC | Full-time | onsite

Industry Dive ([https://industrydive.com/](https://industrydive.com/)) is
looking for a motivated and curious full-stack web developer to join our
engineering team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and our core
application is a custom CMS build with Python and Django. We are also cross-
functional, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other types of
projects. For example, we're currently working on building out a data pipeline
into Google BigQuery to support BI reporting and new product initiatives.
We're also working on improving out automated testing, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure with the goal of full CI/CD.

This job reports to the VP of Engineering. Industry Dive strives to provide an
inclusive and welcoming environment. One of our core values is for employees
to bring their unique perspective and personality to a variety of projects.
Your voice and the work you’ll do here matters to your teammates, other teams
within the company and our customers and readers.

Industry Dive was selected as a "Best Place to Work" by the Washington Post in
2017, 2018 and 2019.

OTHER OPENINGS: sales, marketing, project managers, and business reporters on
our website.

[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

You can also email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the
world, with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We recently closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very
rapidly--all departments are hiring (We doubled in size in the last two
quarters). It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems
to solve, definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, & PMs

------
prayogoa
Rainforest | Remote (Global) | Full-time |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com) Rainforest QA is
an on-demand QA solution. It’s our mission to enable development teams to
deliver bug-free software while moving at the speed of continuous delivery. We
are truly a global team, allowing us to bring together the best and most
diverse talent. Our commitment to the distributed team model and to our
company values has earned us multiple culture and workplace awards
([https://www.rainforestqa.com/company](https://www.rainforestqa.com/company))
and helped us build a diverse team of individuals working toward the same
goal: change the way QA is done.

Here are our open roles:

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/83c95774-cc84-44be-b759-2d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/83c95774-cc84-44be-b759-2d4a48d6e178)

\- Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/f539c3c6-f1f2-41ef-843c-9f3...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/f539c3c6-f1f2-41ef-843c-9f3a30f34ae9)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, React with
redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

------
JyveTalent
Jyve| Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Jyve is a Skills-as-a-Service platform that matches enterprise businesses’ in-
store execution needs with the right skills at the right time. Operational in
most of the U.S., Jyve offers distributors, brands, and retailers fast access
to skilled Jyvers who are certified to handle tasks ranging including
merchandising, ordering, brand ambassadorship, and e-fulfillment shopping.

We're currently seeking back-end engineers proficient in Python to join our
platform team. The platform team builds the foundation and core components on
which all of our products operate. You will be responsible for scaling our
capabilities quickly, while the complexity of the marketplace grows just as
fast. You will work on a wide range of interesting problems, from partner
integrations and real-time order fulfillment to forecasting and fraud
detection. Current stack is Python/Django, React, and PostgreSQL.

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, please apply via
this link:

Software Engineer (3+ years experience)-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/2004609)

Alternatively, you can email your resume directly to sinead.trautman@jyve.com.
I look forward to speaking with you!

------
tu321
TallyUp | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE - Los Angeles | Full-time
([https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-
full-s...](https://angel.co/company/tallyup-1/jobs/564049-senior-full-stack-
backend-software-developer))

TallyUp is building a new type of mobile, multiplayer game tournament with
potential to delight users at global scale and drive enormous charitable
social impact. Venture backed. Investors & team entirely tier one (ex Google,
Youtube, EA, Zynga, Microsoft, Jamcity etc).

\- Stack is Node.JS, Express, Typescript, Mongo, many AWS services

\- Seeking experienced backend / fullstack engineer to help build high scale
infrastructure before launch in 2020 (including backend services, application
admin portal, SDK integration and much more).

\- Experience in our stack and with high concurrency systems is optimal.
Experience with high scale financial Tx's / systems/security would be helpful
as well (but not a hard requirement).

\- Product is a lot of fun to work on and will delight many people and change
a lot of lives.

\- Team is small, highly experienced, friendly and fun-loving.

Application: Feel free to contact us through the Angel.co link above or
directly to CEO / Founder via: jobs@tallyup.com

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Bioinformatics software engineer |
Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | ONSITE

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute and its Dept
of Biomedical and Health Informatics (DBHi) are seeking a software engineer to
help build an enterprise-level data and informatics platform called “Arcus”.
The Arcus team integrates with major scientific initiatives in the Research
Institute strategic plan, high-impact research areas such as lifespan, rare
diseases, novel devices and therapeutics, and precision health.

This role will work with a team of bioinformatics scientists, software
engineers and genomics faculty focused on architecting and implementing a
cloud-native platform to support storing and analyzing enterprise wide genomic
data including data management, harmonized pipelines, and variant warehouse
components. We are looking for highly creative people who share our mission to
advance child health and who will thrive in a continuous learning environment,
acquiring and applying both new technical skills and biomedical domain
knowledge.

[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-
Eng...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-Bioinformatics-Eng-
III-64033-PA-19146/615979100/)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead Backend Engineers |
ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- SE: Sr/Lead Backend engineers

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity

Secfi is a VC-backed fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees
better manage equity compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of
private companies with liquidity so that they can exercise their options or
access capital for personal use. We build technology products that help
private company employees make the most of their equity and make more informed
decisions. By simplifying their equity compensation, employees can spend more
time on things they love doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San
Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team. We have a variety of engineering
vacancies including a VP of engineering, frontend, backend Python and full
stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Front-End Engineering Lead / Manager 
      - QA Engineer
      - Data Engineer / Data Architect
      - Machine Learning Engineer & Researcher
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - day off on your birthday
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at hire@pex.com

------
crudolf
Wikitude | Full Stack Software Engineer | Salzburg/Vienna, Austria | ONSITE |
Type: Full time | € 42k+ p.a. + fringe benefits

Wikitude is building and providing one of the major mobile augmented reality
SDKs out in the market. Responsibilities and tasks will include • Definition,
implementation and maintenance of highly scalable, distributed and resilient
software applications • Software development from design to coding and testing
• Development and design of our cloud infrastructure • Writing code which will
be hit by thousands of clients

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/#openPositions](https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/#openPositions)

Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average).

To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO,
Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
TDMLB101
Disney Streaming Services | Senior Technical Project Manager | Full-Time | New
York, NY

The API Services team, responsible for resiliency, innovation and advanced
feature-sets across backend APIs powering Disney+ and ESPN+, is seeking a
Technical Project Manager to accelerate their team.

Disney Streaming Services is a business unit within The Walt Disney Company's
Direct-to-Consumer and International (DTCI) segment that oversees all
consumer-facing digital video subscription services across the company. Disney
Streaming Services is responsible for developing and operating The Walt Disney
Company's direct-to-consumer video businesses globally, including the ESPN+
premium sports streaming service, programmed in conjunction with ESPN; the
Disney+ SVOD service; and BAMTECH Media, a global leader in direct-to-consumer
video streaming products and solutions. Its core mission is to deliver global
audiences the freedom to access content on their terms across any connected
device, time or location.

As the Technical Project Manager of this team, you’ll be responsible for
managing multiple technical workstreams. You’ll also function as the interface
between Product and other Engineering teams, participating in coordination,
alignment, roadmapping, and the overall seamless delivery of best-in-class
consumer applications.

Apply here, or DM me (email address is in profile)
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-technical-
pro...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-technical-project-
manager/391/13193200)

------
mjrials
Curebase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE
(USA timezones)

Biomedical R&D is at an all-time high, but clinical trials are still
expensive, slow, and traditional. The reason is the limited pool of research
hospitals which R&D sponsors (like pharmaceutical companies) can use to run
their trials. The overhead and training required to do research constrains the
supply of these research hospitals, and leads to massive inefficiency.

Curebase takes a new approach. We empower every physician to be a researcher
with streamlined software. This lets us run any trial in parallel, and enables
sponsors to bring their inventions to market faster than ever.

Today, we use our growing physician network to power studies in many exciting
areas of medicine, such as smoking cessation, STD testing, and nutrition. We
have also participated in Y Combinator S18 and raised $2.5MM in seed funding.

I'm looking for self-motivated, generalist web engineers to join us early. If
meaningful ownership of a healthcare product and helping to define an
engineering culture sound interesting to you, please email me directly via
matt (at) curebase.com, or read more and apply at
[https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/](https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/)

------
theomega
Vimcar | Frontend, Backend, QA | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

Vimcar provides vehicle fleet management for SMBs in Europe, thus helping
small companies to keep track where their cars are and optimize how their are
utilized.

We are well funded with more than 50k customers and more than 70k connected
cars transmitting live data.

Technologies include (advanced) Python, (recent) Java, Typescript, React, AWS,
Docker, Jenkins.

Office in central Berlin, close to public transport. Office language is
English. Will sponsor visas.

Open Positions:

\- (Senior) Backend Engineer - Python: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
WAB-19-1?coref=1.10.u4...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
WAB-19-1?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1580915829206)

\- (Senior) Frontend Software Engineer – Web Application Development:
[https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
FR-19-3?coref=1.10.u4E...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
FR-19-3?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1580915837085)

\- Testing Automation Engineer: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
AUTO-19-1?coref=1.10.u...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/TE-
AUTO-19-1?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1580915843700)

------
ayac2002
San Francisco Digital Services | Drupal engineer, product strategist, UX
designers | San Francisco, CA onsite only

San Francisco Digital Services is a team embedded within the City and County
of San Francisco. We're not an IT consultancy - we partner with City
departments to make their services easier to use for all residents.

Right now we're 29 developers, designers, and product managers. All of us are
fulltime City employees, which means government benefits! We work in an agile
fashion, and tackle wicked problems like affordable housing and permitting.
(Yes, we know there is no affordable housing in SF, nor is it easy to get a
permit. Join us in making it better!)

Right now we're hiring for 4 positions, all of which require at least 2 years
of experience:

\- Drupal engineer to make it easier for residents to find services they need
on SF.gov

\- Senior product strategist to help our permitting teams align to a common
initiative

\- Senior UX designer to work on design components across projects

\- Visual designer to help bring together all the City department branding
(such as SFO, MTA, and the SF Zoo) under one visual umbrella

Apply for all jobs at
[https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/](https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/)

Mention you saw this post on Hacker News when you do. Thanks!

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
aukahiring
Auka | Bucharest, Romania | ONSITE | Senior Software Developers | Full-time |
[https://auka.io/careers/](https://auka.io/careers/)

Since 2010, Auka has been making a name for itself as leaders in mobile
payments and e-commerce. From our headquarters in Norway, we've spent almost a
decade developing an award-winning and world-class financial services
platform.

We developed the first mobile payments platform in the Nordics (mCASH) and
launched the first mobile payments solution in Norway, impacting the lives of
millions of people and helping to fundamentally change the way people pay and
get paid in Scandinavia.

In the past years, we have been working to bring the technology to the rest of
Europe. We're currently setting up an office in Bucharest and are in the
lookout for talented senior developers.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend (Python) Developer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1648472554/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1648472554/)

\- Senior React Native Developer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1684957489/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1684957489/)

More info about the positions here:
[https://auka.io/careers/](https://auka.io/careers/)

You can also send in your applications to jobs@auka.io

------
pych
LogDNA | [https://logdna.com](https://logdna.com) | Mountain View, San
Francisco & Toronto | Full-time | Onsite

At LogDNA you’ll help us build a fast and modern log management platform that
offers the flexibility of an amazing developer experience with the trust of
enterprise-grade infrastructure. Today, LogDNA is used by over 3,000 teams
including IBM, OpenAI, Instacart, and Lime Bike. We’re building a future where
developers don’t have to dread the tools they use at work, starting with log
management. We've achieved 360% year-over-year revenue growth in the last
year, and we're just getting started.

We're YCombinator alumni, venture-backed by Emergence Capital (Salesforce,
Box, and Zoom) and Initialized Capital (Reddit, Coinbase, and Patreon). Our
team comes from a wide variety of backgrounds and experiences, having worked
on products at Heroku, Facebook, WhatsApp, Udacity, Ripple, among others.

Open roles:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer - Mountain View, San Francisco:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4624022002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4624022002)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Backend) - Mountain View, San Francisco:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4521910002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/logdna/jobs/4521910002)

more [https://logdna.com/careers/](https://logdna.com/careers/)

------
marijns
Tiqets | Backend, Front-End, Data Engineering, Product | Amsterdam | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://www.tiqets.com](https://www.tiqets.com) Tiqets is
revolutionizing the way people buy and use tickets to culture and attractions
in cities all over the world. Our technology allows users to easily find and
book tickets to the worlds best attractions in seconds, meaning customers can
enter museums, zoos, theme parks and more, simply by showing their
smartphones. We're here to make culture more accessible.

We started our journey about 5 years ago, and have been successful in gaining
a major position in this rapidly expanding and evolving market, having sold
more than 10 million tickets in the past years. Our main office with about 200
people from 40+ nationalities is in Amsterdam, but we have feet on the ground
all over the world.

Our stack includes Python, Postgres, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform,
Redis, React, Typescript, Swift and Kotlin. Also see
[https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets](https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets). We
care about using both stable and new technology, as well as building an
excellent product that our customers and partners love.

We have several tech and product positions open, on different levels. Check
out
[https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CData&tags...](https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CData&tags%5B%5D=department%2CProduct&tags%5B%5D=department%2CTech&),
or e-mail jobs AT tiqets.com for more info.

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, Seattle & Korea | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning

◦ Customer-facing role, focusing on AI/Deep Learning, ideally also with C/C++
or Python background

◦ Palo Alto, Seattle, and Korea

◦ BS and MS/PHD in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar
technical field bachelor’s degree strongly preferred.

• Sales Global Account Manager

◦ Responsible for selling Graphcore’s Products to a number of key global
customers

◦ 10+ year experience in sales or business development with a track record of
driving business

◦ BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical
field bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus

◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to jnguyen@stealthmode.co

------
stevecs
Snowplow Analytics | Scala and/or React Engineers | REMOTE, preferably UTC+/-3
| Full-time | [https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

There are tens of thousands of our open source data pipelines collecting
events emitted from over half a million sites and apps worldwide. Snowplow is
the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage their data in real-time
and in their own cloud. We also collect, validate, enrich and load up to 5
billion events for our customers each day and help them on their Snowplow
journey through our management console.

We're currently hiring in to the team developing our management console. Their
mission is to improve the onboarding of customers and empower them to derive
more and more value from their Snowplow pipeline over time. We are building
Scala services to expose pipeline metrics, configuration and controls to our
React UI and put them in the hands of our customers.

More info and open roles in Support, Data and Customer here:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

------
jtmvu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineers | San Francisco and San Jose | Full-Time
ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments! \- Senior Wireless Firmware Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/1c4ba32f1](https://grnh.se/1c4ba32f1) \- Senior Sustaining
Embedded Platform
Engineer:[https://grnh.se/dc7e70901](https://grnh.se/dc7e70901) \- Senior
Embedded Software Engineer –
Camera:[https://grnh.se/29a627411](https://grnh.se/29a627411) \- Senior
Software Engineer, Switching
Platform:[https://grnh.se/7c8a54a41](https://grnh.se/7c8a54a41)

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website or email me
at jenny@meraki.com, thanks.

------
raoul_duke
Zoomforth ([https://www.zoomforth.com](https://www.zoomforth.com)) |
Engineering (Product) | US/UK-based REMOTE | Full-time

Hey HN readers, we're looking for engineers to join us!

Zoomforth is like Squarespace for Enterprise. We help professionals design and
manage beautiful microsites. Big companies love us because their sites are
consistently branded, accessible by a tightly controlled audience, and we
provide great support. Their employees love us because they can use a WYSIWYG
editor to create, edit, and publish with ease.

Founded in 2012, we have a stable and growing base of big-name customers who
love us. We need help in the following areas:

Product Engineer:

Responsibilities include: - Design, implement, and improve our frontend React
application, backend Python app, and ancillary systems - Work with the product
team to help determine product direction - Review and improve other engineer’s
code

Our stack is AWS/Linux/MySQL/Python/React. We use modern dev tools like
Docker, Webpack, and CircleCI.

We're a small, distributed team—so excellent communication, and a self-
motivated work ethic are essential. Bonus if you’re experienced with remote
work.

If this sounds exciting to you, please see our full job posting and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoomforth/b621e0f4-551f-4d84-93c8-7166...](https://jobs.lever.co/zoomforth/b621e0f4-551f-4d84-93c8-71665511cb4a)

Thanks!

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| Data Engineer| remote, full-
time|[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@security...](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11|hello@security...).
We are looking for a Data Engineer to join our technical team and help us gain
useful insight out of raw data as well as automate the creation and retrieval
of the data. Your ultimate goal will be to help improve our products and
business decisions by making the most out of our data, finding creative ways
to improve and obtain new data, and helping to build out our incredible data
team. Your responsibilities:

-Ensure data quality and integrity -Build and maintain big data pipelines -Interpret and analyze data problems -Build analytic systems -Visualize data and create reports -Work on automating data collection and aggregation system -Experiment with new models and techniques

You should have a strong problem-solving ability. If you are also able to
align our data products with our business goals, we would like to meet you.
Get an insight of our working remote culture
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)!

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend / Data Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE /
REMOTE, VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), Wonder, the Israel Defense Forces,
MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/702897-senior-
backend-d...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/702897-senior-backend-data-
engineer)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
mluong418
Affirm|Software Engineers|Onsite (SF,NYC,CHI)|Full-time Affirm is reinventing
credit to make it more honest and friendly, giving consumers the flexibility
to buy now and pay later without any hidden fees or compounding interest.

We're looking for motivated software engineers who will build products and
systems that serve our customers, merchant partners, and employees. Our team
must maintain utmost efficiency and deliver a seamless experience with every
customer interaction and we need passionate engineers to help us do this.
Affirm is growing rapidly and we welcome all levels to apply!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm?team=Engineering)

Check out our work: [https://tech.affirm.com/](https://tech.affirm.com/)

Learn about our D&I initiatives: [https://www.affirm.com/diversity-
inclusion](https://www.affirm.com/diversity-inclusion)

If you're in the Chicago area, swing by our event to learn more about our new
growing office and the opportunities
there:[https://affirmchicago.splashthat.com/](https://affirmchicago.splashthat.com/)

------
dford10
Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms.

Our platform fuses disconnected government data silos across secure networks
and empowers users with highly intuitive interfaces to search, analyze, and
collaborate. Customers tell us we help them solve cases that they thought were
unsolvable, and allow them to communicate in ways they have never seen before.
We are particularly proud to help government agencies solve more crimes while
averting wrongful arrests.

We are looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As
one of the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast
ownership across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end
users to deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
power systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach a billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React), an embedded applications
engineer, and other roles in San Francisco and/or Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
petter_wehype
Wehype | Uppsala, Sweden (ONSITE) | Full-time

Hey guys, Gaming, Twitch, YouTube & Influencer Marketing - is that something
you are passionate about?

Wehype is looking for Systems Engineers and Web Engineers who thrive in a
fast-paced, high-energy environment and who live and breathe gaming. We are a
marketing technology company providing game publishers and other brands with
access to a large talent pool of gaming content creators. In a short period of
time, the company has built a network of thousands of creators globally.

We provide our services to industry leaders such as Electronic Arts, Ubisoft,
SEGA, Square Enix, Activision, Universal Music, Warner Music, Asus & Logitech
to name a few.

Our current tech stack is Material Design, Angular, Redux, .NET Web API,
MSSQL, Elasticsearch, and .NET Core microservices in an AWS environment.

We are currently looking for a Web Engineer and a Systems Engineer but also
consider other roles.

Read more about the roles on our career page here:

[https://career.wehype.it/jobs/805654-web-
engineer](https://career.wehype.it/jobs/805654-web-engineer)

[https://career.wehype.it/jobs/806130-systems-
engineer](https://career.wehype.it/jobs/806130-systems-engineer)

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

www.deloitte-innowake.de

~~~
bhaskar408
Hi,

I noticed your advertisement for the position of Java Developer and think I
would make an excellent candidate for it. There is nothing I cannot or will
not do to ensure that your business is a success.

For the last two years I have been working in a similar role to the one you
are advertising, and have been responsible for designing, building, testing
and supporting Java applications. Being a key member of my existing team means
that I have been put in charge of providing coding and analysis relative to
assignments, and performing unit testing on applicable code. I have extensive
experience of Java 8(Core), MicroServices, SpringBoot, Play Framework, Akka,
Spring MVC, Java web development, Couchbase No=SQL, Oracle SQL, XML and
IntelliJ/Eclipse. I consider myself an expert at resolving application
defects, and at testing, debugging, and refining software to produce the
required product.Issues are more easily solved through brainstorming with the
group and I engage in such sessions frequently with my coworkers and bosses.
As a result I am able to consistently turn out bug-free code that works well
upon implementation.

On a personal level I have the ability to stay organized and on top of my work
at all times. In addition to this I am constantly seeking to improve my skills
and am fully aware of the latest developments in the world of Java.

Right now I would like to work for a company like yours that has an
environment geared towards performance, provides attractive career
opportunities, and has an open corporate culture that values and rewards the
contributions of its staff.

I enclose a copy of my CV and hope that you will look favourably upon my
application. Thank you for your time, consideration and forthcoming response.

Yours sincerely,

Bhaskar Sadineni +91-9052125050 bhaskar.sadineni@gmail.com

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Senior Engineer | Berlin, flexible on-site |
[https://bluecanvas.io](https://bluecanvas.io)

We make source control and DevOps tools for the Salesforce dev ecosystem. We
were shocked to learn that Salesforce devs and admins build impressively
complex applications without any kind of source control or CI! The market is
growing fast as more companies embrace “low code” platforms like Salesforce
($13B was spent customizing Salesforce in 2017).

We’ve reached profitability working with initial customers like Sysco,
McKesson and Intercom and just raised a round from Indie.vc. We admire
companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian who grew mostly with customer
revenue.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers to take a senior role
working with our CTO in Berlin. The position is mostly onsite with flexible
working hours and home office. As an early member of a tight nit team, you
will have meaningful impact on everything we do: code, architecture,
infrastructure, team and culture.

We're excited about you if you have experience in some of the following:

\- Vue.js, Typescript, Apollo GraphQL \- Python 3 \- Ruby on Rails, GitLab \-
AWS, Terraform, Docker

If you aren't in Berlin but want to get involved - we'd still be happy to
chat!

Email jobs@bluecanvas.io if you're interested.

------
gdcbe
OTA Insight | Security Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE - Ghent (Belgium) |
[https://careers.otainsight.com/o/security-
engineer](https://careers.otainsight.com/o/security-engineer)

OTA Insight is a Revenue Management Intelligence Provider for the hospitality
industry present in more than 168 countries and work with more than 50,0000
chain properties. We're looking for a security engineer to implement and guide
our security efforts at OTA Insight.

    
    
      - Founded in 2012, young (average age is 31) and energatic company
      - Offices in London (HQ), Ghent (Engineering HQ), Dallas, Singapore and Sydney
      - At OTA insight, you’re part of a family that’s global in its offices and global in its makeup,
        but local in its thinking and activation
      - We’ve got currently a total of 32 different nationalities in our #BestTeamEver
      - Comes with complete health insurance package, pension saving and more
      - We also offer visa support and relocation
      - First company to support the new Belgian Mobility Budget system as well
        (allowing for example to pay your house rent with Gross wage)
    

In this role you will:

    
    
      - Lead security reviews on product development
      - Manage and follow up on our internal security risk reporting
      - Architect and develop new security tools to help prevent and mitigate security vulnerabilities
      - Create and maintain secure development lifecycle principles
      - Own security metrics reporting
      - Threat modeling
      - Own internal security training and documentation
      - Support and lead security and certification reviews
    

Apply at the linked job page or by reaching out to carolina@otainsight.com.

------
kqr
Loop54 | Frontend/Fullstack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Loop54 is a search/relevance engine as-a-service, marketed primarily toward
the small–medium–large segment of the e-commerce market. We can probably
achieve the most relevant results in the world for our client base right now,
through what's fundamentally pretty basic AI techniques[1]. We have the
ability to tailor result pages specifically to individual users.

What is currently one of the bottlenecks is that we have no useful feedback
loop to the e-commerce stores that use us. To them, the search engine is a
black box that does AI magic. We are working on an analytics portal where we
can present information on the decisions made by the engine, as well as some
basic levers and knobs for the managers to operate.

However, we want this to turn out really good, and for that we need someone
willing to be an authority on front-end web development, from concept through
design to implementation.

As long as you are intelligent, nice, a good cultural fit, and most
importantly, either experienced or at least want to grow and learn in the web
frontend area, don't hesitate to reach out if you're interested.

Apply here: [https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-
sta...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-stack-
developer-with-ui-focus)

[1]: What the AI does for us is let us generalize over visitor behaviour, such
that each individual action is less important, and the general sentiment of
the users is what counts.

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church. Technologies: C#/.NET,
JavaScript, React Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Engineering Manager: [https://fl.vu/tvengmgr](https://fl.vu/tvengmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Engineering Managers: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
scott_mmetrics
MachineMetrics | Full Stack Engineer, DevOps Engineers, Data Engineer |
Boston, MA and Northampton, MA | Full time | Onsite | NO VISA

MachineMetrics is a manufacturing analytics platform that increases
productivity through real-time visibility, deep analytics, and AI driven
predictive notifications. Recognized as one of the top IoT companies to watch
in 2019, we simplify industrial IoT by helping manufacturers realize real
returns within their organizations by enabling them to digitize and drive
decisions with machine data. We get to solve really interesting problems
everyday as a result of interfacing directly with machines on a large scale -
here are some of the technologies we use: Node, Express, React, Redux,
GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker, AWS, C++

After a successful Series A (11.3M), we are looking to grow our team with the
following roles (don't forget to mention Hacker News / Scott in your
application):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineer

You can apply to any of our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/eb4775e72](https://grnh.se/eb4775e72).

Additionally, if none of the above roles are a good fit, feel free to send a
general application at [https://grnh.se/95537bd62](https://grnh.se/95537bd62).

------
NotesandCoins
Crane Payment Innovations | www.cranepi.com| ONSITE (Greater Philadelphia
Area) | Full-time | Base + bonus

We are the global leader in world class automated payment solutions, with
products in over 140 countries generating 4B transactions per week. We offer a
range of devices for bill and coin validation, cash recycling and dispensing
systems, IoT applications for our enterprise-level connected products and
services, and software applications to integrate sensory hardware to machines
and networks. And yes, you've touched our technology.

Our global engineers develop products and innovative solutions in currency
validation technologies, cash management systems, digital payment
technologies, mobile applications, security and digital advertising.

We are hiring for the following Engineering roles: * Software Engineer (Linux
Platforms) - 5+ yrs exp. - C/C++, BSP, SDK, kernel development, intelligent
telematics * Associate Software Engineer - 2-3 yrs exp. - C/C++, RTOS,
embedded software * Cloud Architect (senior level) - AWS, AWS IoT, cutting-
edge SaaS platform * Software Engineer (Support Tools) - C#, .NET Core, C++

We also have opportunities for Project Manager (must have DMFEA exp.) and PCB
Design Engineer/ECAD Librarian.

Skills listed are "must haves". A lot of cool tech coming up from R&D.

For full role descriptions/listings:
[https://www.cranepi.com/en/careers/opportunities-
usa](https://www.cranepi.com/en/careers/opportunities-usa)

Thanks for taking a look!

------
capkutay
Striim | Full Stack Engineer | Design | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) operate mission-critical
applications in the cloud.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

We're a well-funded, post-Series B company with a large roster of Fortune 100
companies.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

DESIGN ROLE - Designing a beautiful, personalized experience to help users
adopt cloud platforms like AWS and Google Cloud.

FULL STACK DEV - This role will be in charge of building an analytics system
combining click stream data with customer data to provide rich, personalized
experiences. Skills: Javascript, front-end frameworks (react/flux), node.js,
java

Striim has been voted by multiple outlets, including Fortune Magazine, as one
of the 'Best Places to Work' in Silicon Valley[0].

If you're interested - contact me at john@striim.com

0: [https://www.striim.com/press/striim-named-one-of-
the-2019-be...](https://www.striim.com/press/striim-named-one-of-
the-2019-best-workplaces-in-the-bay-area-by-fortune-and-great-place-to-work/)

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested, please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
zavulon
Yieldstreet | Senior Backend, Senior DevOps, Senior Test Automation | New
York, NY or Porto Alegre, Brazil| Fulltime | ONSITE

Yieldstreet is a mission-driven fintech startup dedicated to bringing
prosperity to everyone. We give individuals access to high yield, low risk
investments previously only available to hedge funds, private equity, and
other institutional investors.

We are #1 fastest growing company in NYC (Inc 5000), and in Top 10 Best Places
to work in NYC (Built in NYC). We are led by experienced execs with $1 billion
in combined exits, and are Series B startup with $162 million raised so far.

Technologies we use: * Back-end: Java, Akka, Play Framework, Lagom, Kafka *
Front-end/mobile: React, Redux, React Native * DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes,
Terraform, Ansible

All jobs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet)

Sr. Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/ca85823c-7291-4ff8-bbaa-f3fa2d88a639)

Sr. Devops Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea91a7b51162)

Sr. Test Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75c7ac689ddf)

------
amzam
The 19th | Director of Product & Engineer; Experience Designer; FS Engineer |
Austin, TX | Full-time onsite |
[https://www.19thnews.org/jobs](https://www.19thnews.org/jobs)

We are a brand new news startup, and these roles are foundational to creating
our stack and design systems. This team will be working with a design firm to
build and maintain our core products (including website, analytics, CRM,
newsletters, events and donations/membership) for a summer 2020 launch.

The 19th is a mission-driven organization aimed at giving all women the news,
information and tools they need to be equal participants in American
democracy. Our journalism is nonpartisan, and so is our team. Diversity,
equity and civility are among our core values, and they’ll shape our
relationship with our readers and each other. Below is a list of open
positions on our team. We encourage people of all backgrounds to apply.
Benefits include health, dental and vision coverage; a 401(k) match; 20 days
of paid time off; and six months of paid family leave.

* More details: [https://www.19thnews.org/jobs](https://www.19thnews.org/jobs) * Questions: azamora@19thnews.org * Deadline to apply is March 9.

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | full stack developer | onsite | visa | relocation
| internships

    
    
      Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/cbb28b481
      

We are building software to help Insurances organise medical treatments for
their members better and cheaper. Among other tech we are using go and react
in a not-too-granular service architecture with docker and Kubernetes. We are
looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work on the full stack,
who like to teach, learn and who aspire to high standards. I'd say one of our
biggest qualities is our comprehensive approach to career development for
engineers.

Other features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      dedicated time for leading independent initiatives
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      open source projects
      company sports events (beach-volleyball, gym-, marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
splay
Splay | New York City | Remote and/or Onsite | Software Engineer, Frontend
Engineer

We design, build and operate a handful of high profile ecommerce properties
with strict performance requirements and operating at massive scale. We’ve got
hard problems to solve but our work is rewarding and allows us the privilege
of continuous innovation. We’re a small and lean team that is growing as we
take on new challenges.

Hiring:

* Senior Frontend Engineer: You’ll help build, maintain, and expand our platforms on desktop and mobile. You should have a strong yet non-dogmatic opinion on the best tools for the job, and look forward to re-engineering and upgrading legacy technology when required. [https://jobs.lever.co/splay/104af42c-006d-4ded-9ad4-caca9a6b...](https://jobs.lever.co/splay/104af42c-006d-4ded-9ad4-caca9a6b11fe)

* Backend Developer: We’re looking for a full-stack developer with ~2-4 years of Ruby on Rails proficiency to assist with the development and maintenance of our platform. You should be comfortable attending to (and improving) a large, existing Rails codebase and have an understanding of caching and performance techniques. [https://jobs.lever.co/splay/76e34d84-6b3f-4fe2-88c5-ae3adebb...](https://jobs.lever.co/splay/76e34d84-6b3f-4fe2-88c5-ae3adebb0296)

If you’d like to be considered, drop a line to work@splay.com with a few words
telling us why — please, no formal cover letters. Include links to your
personal website, portfolio, Github, or any other relevant professional work.

------
ritchieritch26
Mixpanel | Full-stack / Front-End Software Engineers | SF / ATX / SEA | Full
Time | Onsite | www.mixpanel.com

If you’re unfamiliar with Mixpnael, We’re a business analytics platform that
empowers companies like BMW, Expedia, Sunrun, Hinge, and STARZ to find
answers, take meaningful action, & innovate. To be successful with this
mission, we need top talent like you!

A few reasons to join us:

Impact: At ~400 employees, we’re large enough to provide you with ample
resources to do the job right but small enough to enable you to lead and drive
real impact

Finances: We’re a Series B, Andreessen Horowitz backed company that just
ranked in the top companies to emerge from YC

Industry: $51.2B Market for Analytics, Customer Engagement, and Customer Data
Platforms

Best in class product: Over 26,000 customer chose Mixpanel and in 2019, we’ve
already won 13 awards for our platform, including Forbes Cloud 100 2019

Expansion: Over the last 18 months, we have opened offices in Singapore,
London, Amsterdam, Paris and Barcelona

Culture: We were ranked Best Companies to Work For and Best CEO’s for Women

Great benefits: In addition to the usual, we offer 40 hours of Volunteer Time
Off, Winter Holiday Shut down, & wellness reimbursement

Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots of JavaScript.

Our Open Roles: [https://mixpanel.com/jobs/](https://mixpanel.com/jobs/)

Contact Directly: Ritchie.Tendencia@Mixpanel.com

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | Carlsbad, CA (San Diego metro) & REMOTE |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our backend engineering team. Elation
is headquartered in San Francisco but our backend and platform teams are
distributed and we're growing a new hub in Carlsbad where I'm based. My
biggest focus is finding candidates for that hub, though we're also open to
consider opportunistically adding excellent remote candidates to the team.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com - I'm doing the hiring in SD and after years
of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in meeting exciting people
down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area). I'm always happy to chat about
specific positions, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
TheArcane
Algolux | Software Engineer - Robotics | MTL, MUN, SF | Full Time

The Autonomous Driving (AD) team at Algolux is working towards building AD &
active safety solutions that can perform under harsh weather conditions. The
team consists of experts in machine learning, computer vision, and robotics
working in a wide span from doing research and publishing in high impact
conferences/journals to deploying the solutions in low power embedded
platforms. The core focus of the team is to build a robust AD stack that can
fulfill all the existing industry requirements for L4 automation.

If you are looking to solve one of today’s most complex engineering
challenges, see the results of your work and iterate on our R&D driverless
cars, and are curious and passionate about Level 4 autonomous driving, we'd
like to meet you.

Team:

The Robotics team handles the estimation, optimization, sensor fusion,
localization, mapping, control and RTOS integration needs of the AD team. We
integrate the work of the Perception, Prediction, Planning, and Engineering
teams and combine it to form the AD stack that runs on simulation software and
on our R&D vehicles.

Also hiring for:

Software Engineer - Behaviour Prediction

Software Engineer - Planning

[https://algolux.com/careers/](https://algolux.com/careers/)

~~~
a_t48
Hey, I'm interested in chatting. I applied, but I generally distrust direct
applications through company websites. Any chance I could talk with your
recruiting team?

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://grnh.se/214523f91](https://grnh.se/214523f91) Factual is currently
hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all levels, in the Los
Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced candidates in the
United States. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here: [https://grnh.se/214523f91](https://grnh.se/214523f91)

------
wehriam
Bunch | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://bunchenterprise.com/](https://bunchenterprise.com/) | Onsite | Visa
sponsorship available

Bunch builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions of
people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team leans
heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server technologies
- think time series databases, IPFS, and IoT - to offer features for a market
with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed distributed systems that move huge
amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces that
give financial organizations real-time insight. We value elegance in
implementation and invest heavily in the user experience.

The Bunch offices are in the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) bunchenterprise (dot) com - I'd
love to hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs](https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco & Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. We’re fascinated by productivity and thrive on
solving problems together that help people achieve their most ambitious goals.
We believe in using the best tools for the job, and being mindful about how we
solve problems so that we’re always thinking about the future, while still
doing great things, fast.

We're hiring for:

* Android Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

* Product Engineer in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Infrastructure Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Security Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/security-engineer)

------
Levitus
Luminar Technologies| Senior Firmware Engineer | ONSITE - Orlando, FL| Full
Time | luminartech.com

Luminar is an autonomous vehicle sensor and software company with the vision
to power every autonomous vehicle by delivering the only LiDAR capable of
making them both safe and ubiquitous. Founded in 2012, Luminar is a 350-person
team across Palo Alto, Orlando, and Colorado Springs.

We seek experienced embedded firmware engineers to participate in the full
software development life cycle (SDLC) of next-generation automotive sensing
technology. As part of an embedded systems team, the individual would
participate in activities such as bringing up new hardware platforms,
debugging existing hardware platforms, and prototyping future concepts. The
ideal candidate would be an efficient problem solver possessing a varied, but
strong knowledge base, of different programming languages, software libraries,
frameworks, and tools.

Apply here: [https://careers-luminartech.icims.com/jobs/1241/senior-
embed...](https://careers-luminartech.icims.com/jobs/1241/senior-embedded-
firmware-engineer/job)

Once you apply, please email berg [at] luminartech [dot] com.

------
agotterer
Common ([https://www.common.com](https://www.common.com) | Senior Backend
Software Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Fullstack Software Engineer |
New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Common is working on solutions to the urban housing shortage and apartment
affordability by leveraging technology and intelligent apartment design to
modernize city living. We are dedicated to creating a better rental living
experience and price point for our tenants. Today we have over 1,400 residents
living in Common with 14,000 additionally beds in our signed deal pipeline.
We've raised $65M from top tier VCs and are founded by General Assembly
(acquired for $412M) co-founder Brad Hargreaves. Check out our "Year in
Review" for additional information about our growth and upcoming initiatives:
[https://www.common.com/year-in-review/](https://www.common.com/year-in-
review/).

If you're interested in a mission driven company that is literally changing
the way people live, We would love to talk to you about what we are working
on.

[https://www.common.com/careers/](https://www.common.com/careers/)

------
elmo11
Platterz | Senior BE/FE Devs | Toronto, Canada & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time
| Onsite

Platterz ([https://www.platterz.ca/](https://www.platterz.ca/)) is looking for
sharp, focused, and clever senior developers to help shape and build our
outstanding team. The ideal candidate has experience, a track record of good
judgment & positive impact beyond the code they write.

We believe great things happen when you bring your people together to break
bread. We believe modern technology should be used for good - like fueling the
biggest companies in the world with the best food possible in the easiest way
imaginable.

The tools we're using day by day on the FE include Angular & React using
Typescript & GraphQL. Supported by a BE on Rails/Kotlin.

We value diversity and are committed to equal employment opportunities.
Whoever you are, wherever you’re from and whatever makes you unique, we’re
here to celebrate it! We’re also here to celebrate your dog, which is welcome
at work whenever you want.

The role is here: [https://www.comeet.com/jobs/platterz/93.008/software-
enginee...](https://www.comeet.com/jobs/platterz/93.008/software-
engineer/8F.90F)

All our other roles are here:
[https://www.platterz.ca/careers](https://www.platterz.ca/careers).

Any questions please shoot me an email here: nathan AT platterz DOT ca

Looking forward to hearing from you! ^^

------
sxates
Veeva | Product Manager & Senior Engineer | Full-time | Bay Area CA | Onsite &
Remote

Veeva is a leader in enterprise software for the Life Sciences industry, and
one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world (NYSE VEEV). Veeva Labs
is a small group within Veeva that works on the internal 'operating system' of
Veeva - building tools and apps that we use internally, custom designed to fit
the unique needs of Veeva. This includes a people directory, social network,
distribution list management, internal file sharing and content network, and
more. We act as an internal startup using the most advanced systems to build
world class software with a focus on user experience.

We're currently looking for:

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/ad09e5dd-15dc-4d8e-8474-d64e071e...](https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/ad09e5dd-15dc-4d8e-8474-d64e071e..).

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/d6de1ee9-2c58-4f44-b648-8d10050f...](https://jobs.lever.co/veeva/d6de1ee9-2c58-4f44-b648-8d10050f..).

Our team is located in our Bay Area (Pleasanton) HQ and our San Carlos CA
offices. We are open to remote candidates who are a strong fit.

------
yc3567
Def Method | Senior Software Engineer | New York City | Full Time

Def Method: We are generalist software engineers, product managers, and
consultants committed to building the best software company we can, by
delivering excellent results for our customers.

We are looking for senior software engineers that have 5+ years experience
working with JavaScript, Ruby, Python, Java, or C#, the desire to learn and
work with a range of technologies, and are committed to customer's best
interest.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.defmethod.com/careers](https://www.defmethod.com/careers)

\------------------------------------------------------------

Def Method | Product Manager | New York City | Full Time

Def Method: We are generalist software engineers, product managers, and
consultants committed to building the best software company we can, by
delivering excellent results for our customers.

We are looking for product managers that have 7+ years of relevant product
work & leadership experience, the desire to learn and discover new ideas,
products, and processes, and are committed to customer's best interest.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.defmethod.com/careers](https://www.defmethod.com/careers)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

\- Django

\- React (Typescript)

\- Celery

\- AWS Lambda

\- And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truework-
secures-12-million-series-a-to-compete-with-equifax/)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible)

Here are our open roles:

\- Customer Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/1734cff9-614d-4187-ba80-3e8e86...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/1734cff9-614d-4187-ba80-3e8e867e43d4)

\- Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fec98ad1-217d-4f31-a088-507cb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fec98ad1-217d-4f31-a088-507cb90f8659)

\- Software Engineer: Revenue Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fd252344-a3c5-4038-98e2-5a2564...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fd252344-a3c5-4038-98e2-5a25642c6e56?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

------
lachenmayer
Picnic | Full-Stack Developer [React Native / Node.js] | London, UK | ONSITE |
Full time or contract

Picnic is a digital home for your friendships. Friends make our lives happier,
our minds healthier, and our decisions better (at least most of the time).
Built on group chat, Picnic combines technology and science to ensure your
most important relationships stay strong, online and offline. We're a tiny
team based out of East London (London Fields to be exact!).

We are looking for full-stack developers who love creating products that
people want to use. You understand that apps—and code—are for people, not for
computers, and always strive to make our app and codebase more understandable
and easy to use. You'll be helping to build an app using the latest best
practices targeting the web, iOS and Android. We're using TypeScript across
the stack, React with hooks client-side, an event-sourced architecture using
PostgreSQL and Redis server-side, and GraphQL for type-safe communication
between the two.

We've taken care to make our hiring process as transparent and stress-free as
possible. We won't do any whiteboard / algorithm tests, and you'll be paid for
any take-home test we ask you to complete. We aim to give honest feedback
after any interview, so that the process is not a waste of time for you even
if the role is not a fit for you for whatever reason.

To apply, simply take a look at the process outlined here:
[https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Full-Stack-Developer-
React-...](https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Full-Stack-Developer-React-Native-
Node-js-e4f1f870cacc4170b749700a0286eae3)

------
carpadm1
Formsite | Growth Marketer | Downers Grove, IL | Onsite | Contract or Full
time

Formsite is an online form and survey builder. We like to think of ourselves
as “the original” form builder having been in business for over 20 years. We
are a lean and scrappy bootstrapped company seeking a hands-on growth
marketer.

We operate in an exciting and competitive space and are positioned such that
you’ll be able to make an immediate impact. You’ll be responsible for all
things marketing including SEM, SEO, SMO, email marketing, content marketing,
landing page optimization, A/B testing, analytics, etc. You’ll work with our
outside agencies and internal personnel overseeing and directing activities as
well as performing your own growth initiatives.

If you love the idea of growing a pure play SaaS platform in the Chicagoland
area, please apply! Apply: [https://www.formsite.com/careers/#marketing-
manager](https://www.formsite.com/careers/#marketing-manager)

Additionally, we are looking for a remote or onsite contractor focused
exclusively on SEM/PPC and analytics. You should have expert level experience
managing large SaaS SEM campaigns. Email me directly at randy [at] formsite
[dot] com.

------
baspland
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a..).

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783..).

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36..).

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee..).

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
evmar
Your links appear to be 404s.

------
jjmata
Microverse | Remote only | Full time Microverse is a global, distributed
school for software developers that doesn't charge students anything until
they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries.

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Head of Business Development &
Partnerships || Lead Ruby on Rails Software Engineer || Program Support Lead
|| Student Success Advocate || Career Coach.

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The opportunity to join the whole team at
company retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so ||
Work alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is
from 7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE Fivetran is the fastest, smartest way of connecting
your data to a central location of your choice. Companies use our connectors
as indispensable tools in their modern data tech stack. Come build products in
weeks not months, and deliver full data replication + automated data
pipelining solutions. Best of all, work with humble, smart, fun-loving,
motivated individuals. We're ready for you. :)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Software Engineers (backend)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Senior SRE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818a5e37d1)

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242f...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/ec158de8-ebfa-4f2a-87f4-b242fb1dcb70)

Others: Sr. QA, Staff AppSec Engineer, SRE Director

Some of our stack: Java, SQL, Python, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
dhess
Hackworth | R&D software developer | Onsite | London |
[https://www.hackworthltd.uk/](https://www.hackworthltd.uk/)

Hackworth Ltd is a well-financed, bootstrapped, private limited company based
in London. We're hiring a full time R&D Haskell developer in London. This is
an on-site role, at our office in Shoreditch.

Our purpose is to make programming relevant to the interests of children of
all backgrounds. Our first step toward that goal is to develop programming
languages and tools that are designed for learning about computation. We're
currently in research mode, so this will be a fun, low-pressure, educational
experience for the first 9-12 months. Prepare to do lots of prototyping and
learning.

You should have at least 2 years' experience programming in Haskell for
industry or research, and you must be eligible to work in the UK.

For more about this particular role, please see the posting at
[https://www.hackworthltd.uk/jobs/20200204/](https://www.hackworthltd.uk/jobs/20200204/)

Hope to hear from you! If you have any questions, email
careers@hackworthltd.com and it'll come directly to me.

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | Onsite and/or
Remote [https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post 4 years ago, and I love
working here. Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share
knowledge, minimal meetings, flexible hours/wfh, dog-friendly office, happy
customers that give good feedback, and interesting problems to solve. Sales
have been great in the past year, and we just moved into a new office near the
ferry terminal with waterfront views!

We are looking to add a third member to our DevOps Team to improve our bus
factor, help manage our Elasticsearch cluster hosted on AWS, use Terraform and
Chef to keep our Java microservice architecture happy, and otherwise make our
systems run smoothly and securely.

Our stack includes AWS, Elasticsearch, Terraform, Chef, Sensu, InfluxDB,
Postgresql, and Phabricator. Ideal candidates will have some experience in
several of these and be good at grokking docs to quickly get up to speed on
the ones they haven't used.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/712762-devops-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/712762-devops-engineer)

------
vrk7bp
Yogi | New York City, NY | ONSITE | Backend Software Engineers

At Yogi ([https://www.meetyogi.com](https://www.meetyogi.com)), we help
companies decipher customer feedback. From surveys and product reviews to
tweets and support requests, companies today are inundated with feedback from
more sources than ever. Traditional methods of analysis can’t keep up with
this ever-increasing volume, squandering the opportunity to make superior
data-informed business decisions. That’s where Yogi comes to the rescue.

We’re a passionate and hard-working group of individuals who are driven to not
only build a great product, but to have fun doing so. We emphasize getting
things done over pulling hours in the office, independence over micro-
management, and learning from mistakes over fear of making any. Plus, we’re
backed by some of the best VCs and angels in NYC who are fully invested in our
vision and team.

If you’re excited about not only working on interesting technology but also
playing a huge role in the direction of our company, we want to meet you.
We’ve hired from Who’s Hiring before, so you know we love fellow Hacker News
readers!

* Our stack is primarily Python, React, and PostgreSQL. We run fully on AWS, with a focus on microservice based architecture.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, gym stipend, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, team-oriented culture, lots of career growth opportunities, and ability to make a tangible impact.

* Reach out via email at gautam [at] meetyogi [dot] com, and mention HN in the subject.

------
jaxgeller
Upright Labs | Washington, DC | Onsite or Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.uprightlabs.com/](https://www.uprightlabs.com/) We are looking to
hire our first customer success engineer. Someone that loves writing code and
delighting customers. You want to work at a startup and have a ton of
different responsibilities.

We build multichannel ecommerce software for retailers. We make it really easy
for second-hand retailers to manage inventory and sell online, everywhere. Our
software processes thousands of items each month and has helped retailers sell
millions in inventory. We're based out of Washington, DC but have a remote
presence.

You’ll be one of the first hires in this role, so you’ll have tons of
autonomy. You'll be spending a good portion of the time building out our
internal tools to make customer success automatable, easier, and less
technical. If you enjoy working at startups, wearing lots of hats, and
delighting customers, you’ll fit in perfectly.

Tech: Rails, PG, Typescript, React Apply: [https://apply.workable.com/upright-
labs/](https://apply.workable.com/upright-labs/)

------
andrewrembrandt
Metaco | Lausanne | QA Automation/SDET | REMOTE (EU Only) OR ONSITE We're a
leading blockchain software house that provides and integrates highly secure
wallets for businesses (of all types). We are looking for a Mid-Senior QA
Automation engineer / SDET

We are looking for/use:

\- Coding skills in Java/Python/Go/Scala/C# (or able to be proficient in
these)

\- Comfortable on a linux/shell, knowledge of networking basics - we mainly
linux on the desktop and of course cloud (with a bit of openbsd)

Not essential:

\- Microservices, Docker, Google Cloud / AWS

\- Multiple security and cryptography approaches (prior experience not
required)

Perks:

\- Involvement with key players in the blockchain industry at a formative time

\- Meetings kept to a minimum

\- Flexible working from home (for onsite)

\- Decent coffee machine

\- Foosball/table football

Proficiency in English or French is a requirement, and a dedicated
professional approach to working in a startup.

Drop a CV to jobs@metaco.com and please highlight relevant experience
(recruiters/agencies, do NOT contact me). You can also see roles at
[https://www.metaco.com/careers/](https://www.metaco.com/careers/) but please
mention hackernews.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

~~~
vinniejames
Goldman Sachs innovation lab, Accelerate, is looking to hire talented
developers to help build the future of the alternative investments industry

Frontend, backend, & devops roles available:
[https://lnkd.in/eSRsaCf](https://lnkd.in/eSRsaCf)

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a friendly, and experienced team, an
incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Senior Frontend Engineer, Data
Insights Specialist, Senior Account Executive - Enterprise (Seattle), Senior
Account Executive - Enterprise (New York), Commercial Account Executive
(Seattle), Commercial Account Executive (New York), Enterprise Sales Manager,
Market Development Representative, Sr. HR Manager, Communications Manager,
Customer Success Manager

------
sytse
GitLab | Remote only | Full time - It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a
fast-growing, all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can contribute
and make an impact from anywhere in the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious,
productive team that values transparency and collaboration. We’re hiring
solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers, recruiters,
support engineers, product managers, strategic account leaders, and more roles
in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) Here’s an
inside look at GitLab’s interview process from one of our new team members:
[https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-
in...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-interview-at-
gitlab/) Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Android Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Solutions
Engineer | New York (NYC), NY and California | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to further build out our SDKs, as
well as a Senior Solutions Engineer to help our top customers best use JW
Player.

In addition, we are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer for our Discovery
team, helping scale and optimize our search and recommendations products.

Finally, we are also looking for Solutions Engineers in both our NYC and CA
offices, along with a Test Engineering Manager.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
ramimac
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston,
MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Brown,
Stripe, Twitter, Google, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior
doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and
fine-grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hn_rust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hn_ops] or [hn_react] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
abkfenris
Gulf of Maine Research Institute | Web Application Developer | Portland, ME |
Full Time

If you like science or the ocean, know technology, and want to use tech to
push science forwards, we’re looking for a Web Application Developer at Gulf
of Maine Research Institute as part of the Ocean Data Products team.

GMRI is right on the waterfront in Portland Maine, where we work at the
intersection of people and the ocean.

For a little detail of what the ODP team does, here’s a little of what I’ve
been working on recently:

\- Testing knowledge graph ontologies for a NSF project that is trying to push
the domains of scientific modeling forwards \- Developing a citizen science
platform designed to support classrooms and projects that need a coverage to
prove presence vs absence \- Geeked out with USGS about low cost sensor
platforms at the ESIP conference \- Evolving the user focused components of
NERACOOS’s interface to the buoys in the Gulf of Maine and beyond to make it
more approachable to regular mariners (fishermen, sailors, surfers) than just
scientists. \- Prototyping transitioning our primary data service (ERDDAP) for
NERACOOS to run on Kubernetes.

Or in the tech stack flavor: AWS, Digital Ocean, Kubernetes, Python,
JavaScript, ERDDAP, THREDDS, Django, PostGIS, some flavor of graph database to
be decided soon...

If that sounds like your kind of jam, here are some details:
[https://www.gmri.org/about-us/join-our-team/jobs/web-
applica...](https://www.gmri.org/about-us/join-our-team/jobs/web-application-
developer-0) You can reach out to me akerney at our website if you've got any
questions.

------
avastu
Alto Pharmacy | San Francisco & Denver | Onsite | Software Engineer, Product
Manager, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

About Alto Pharmacy:

Alto is a modern pharmacy changing the way people manage and fill their
prescriptions with its tech-driven, patient-centric, online pharmacy. Alto
provides same-day, free delivery for prescriptions, seven days a week. More
importantly, Alto offers price transparency, personalized mobile support, and
real-time coordination with doctors and insurance companies. Our mission is to
fulfill medicine’s true purpose - to improve the quality of life for everyone
who needs it.

KeyValues: [https://keyvalues.com/alto](https://keyvalues.com/alto)

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, patient-first culture, generous time off.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Software Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Security, Technical Recruiting, and Product Management roles

Please apply via [https://alto.com/careers](https://alto.com/careers). If you
have any questions, I'd be happy to chat. Email is my username @ gmail.com

------
Sreyanth
BrowserStack | Product managers and product strategists | Mumbai, India |
ONSITE | [https://browserstack.com](https://browserstack.com)

We’re looking for geeks who are passionate about developer focused products.
This will be perfect for you, if you:

\- Have significant experience writing code and love building things for fun

\- Try out the latest developer tools and have a list of things you like and
hate

\- Can discuss tech concepts, architecture and trade offs with developers from
the best tech companies in the world

\- Can quickly create customer specific prototypes and present it to them with
conviction

\- Are curious to learn about different problems people face in the testing
space and want to influence the way those problems are solved.

We’re also hiring kickass engineers (backend, frontend and platform - usually
with great Ruby, React, networking skills) and solutions engineers &
architects.

We’re also hiring for our Ireland and San Francisco offices. All roles can be
found at [https://browserstack.com/careers](https://browserstack.com/careers)

Drop me an email at sreyanth at browserstack.com with the subject “<Role Name>
application : HN” if you’re interested in any of these roles.

Edit: formatting.

------
patl
Cordial | San Diego, CA | Multiple positions, Especially SRE/DevOps/DBAs
skillsets | Full-time | ONSITE

Cordial is the next-generation messaging platform built on real-time data. We
empower brands to create rich personalized experiences across multiple message
channels and simplify data management for marketers.

Our stack includes a lot of React, Backbone, PHP, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Docker and Kubernetes, and we work with some of the biggest names in
eCommerce.

In addition to competitive salary, healthcare, and equity we offer:

    
    
       unlimited time off
       parking reimbursement
       gym reimbursement
       phone reimbursement
       computer of your choice
       cold brew and Kefir Soda on tap w/ free office snacks
    

We're growing and hiring across our organization
([https://cordial.com/careers/](https://cordial.com/careers/)). In particular
we're looking for Engineering in San Diego, with current top priorities
including a Senior Site Reliability Engineer, and a DBA to join our team. If
this sounds like a good fit for you please reach out at the job listings on
cordial.com or email me directly at tech-jobs@cordial.com.

~~~
jophde
I'm interested in chatting about this in the fall. I plan on moving from SF to
SD in the fall to be closer to my fiance's family long term. Email and
LinkedIn in my bio.

------
primerapi
Primer | Backend, Full-stack Engineer | Full-time | London UK, Remote (Europe)

Primer is an early-stage startup with backing from Europe's leading fintech
investors (early stage investors in Revolut, TransferWise, Monese, UiPath).
We're on a mission to help online merchants power the best commerce
experiences in the world (we know, it won't be easy).

We're looking for super ambitious folks to form part of our founding
engineering team, help define our underlying technical architecture and get
involved in product-making decisions. We're an engineering-led organisation
which believes the best functionality comes as a result of deep technical
insights.

We've found our product market fit, and we even have engaged customers ready
and willing to use our product! If you're a product-centric engineer who would
like to contribute towards the long-term vision of an early-stage startup and
share in the success, get in touch.

Apply: [https://angel.co/company/primerapi/jobs/707901-backend-
full-...](https://angel.co/company/primerapi/jobs/707901-backend-full-stack-
engineer-greenfield-startup)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer, Senior
Product Designer, Customer Success, Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior full-stack engineer

\- Developer experience tech lead

\- Data engineer

\- Security, customer success, marketing, and product roles

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f123d6652](https://grnh.se/f123d6652)

Dev Ops Manager: [https://grnh.se/e6cab88a2](https://grnh.se/e6cab88a2)

Engineering Manager (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/7b36fc272](https://grnh.se/7b36fc272)

Staff Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/9ae8c42d2](https://grnh.se/9ae8c42d2)

All openings: [https://grnh.se/7b42419a2](https://grnh.se/7b42419a2)

Reach out at chris.spada at sonder.com with any questions

------
bogachev
Xogito | Web & mobile dev Agency / Studio | REACT FRONT-END DEVELOPER | Full-
time | Remote in Europe

As a Senior Front-End Developer, a key member of a new product team, you will
be responsible for the front-end development of the project from scratch. The
Front End Developer we are looking for is someone able to breathe life into a
product from a visual and interaction point of view. Someone able to
understand how important it is to have an accessible and profound, yet user-
friendly interface. If you are passionate and dependable, with a good dose of
creativity and always interested to research more about your field of
expertise then Xogito is the place for you.

=== Duties and Responsibilities Create attractive and responsive front-end
cross-browser and cross-platform applications Implement mockups and wireframes
into web and mobile apps Collaborate closely with designers, back-end
developers and quality assurance engineers Follow the best practices for
client-side development Keep work well documented Required Experience &
Knowledge

=== Essential Hands-on experience with React is a must Good JavaScript
programming skills Experience with HTML5 and CSS3 Good working knowledge of
the DOM and standard Web APIs Record of implementing responsive designs with
Bootstrap Desirable

Fluency in English (both written and spoken) is a must Bachelor’s/Master’s
degree in Computer Science, related degree or prior work experience

Check details and apply here [http://bit.ly/2SgeOfc](http://bit.ly/2SgeOfc)

ATTENTION! Reference MEERKAD in the "Where did you hear about Xogito?" field
and higher your chances to be hired.

~~~
emma_petruca
This role is shared in this format without Xogito's permission. Mentioning the
reference also doesn't increase the hiring chances. @Arsen or @Sergey please
remove this message, as we have agreed in our private email exchange. Emma
Petruca Digital Talent Recruiter @Xogito

------
bmul17
RSA Security | Bedford, MA | Full Time | ONSITE / REMOTE | Full Stack Software
Engineer

RSA Labs is looking to add a senior full stack developer to our team. We're
currently a team of 6 developers, co-located around the US. RSA Labs is an R&D
team focused on ideating and developing the next generation of security
products. We operate autonomously from the rest of the company which allows us
a high degree of freedom in exploring new products and technologies. To learn
more about our specific projects, see
[http://rsalabs.com](http://rsalabs.com).

You should have several years of development experience. We’re looking for
someone with strong back-end skills. Since this is a remote team you should
also be a strong independent worker (self-motivated, good problem solving
skills). Experience with Java, Python, Javascript, & cloud deployment is a
plus.

If you’re interested please apply here:
[https://jobs.dell.com/job/bedford/senior-principal-
software-...](https://jobs.dell.com/job/bedford/senior-principal-software-
engineer-rsa-labs/375/14756146)

------
rgardaphe
Qri | Software Engineers | New York, NY or Remote | Part-time Contracting |

Qri ([https://qri.io](https://qri.io)) is building free and open-source
dataset versioning software. With Qri, you can copy, edit, & share public
datasets, perform key tasks like data munging/cleaning, version tracking, and
dataset auto-updating/synching, all while tracking changes and attributing
them to authors (peers) in the network.

We are a team of 5 experienced devs and data nerds based in Brooklyn. We’d be
happy to hire remote and find flexible work arrangements for the right person.

Tech we use:

\- go programming language \- familiarity with IPFS, libp2p, WebRTC,
Bittorrents a plus \- React \- Typescript, Storybook, Webpack, Electron \-
Kubernetes

Hit us up at jobs@qri.io. To check out details on the two roles we have open,
visit us:

\- Frontend Software Engineer: [https://qri.io/jobs/job-frontend-software-
engineer](https://qri.io/jobs/job-frontend-software-engineer)

\- Backend Software Engineer: [https://qri.io/jobs/job-backend-software-
engineer](https://qri.io/jobs/job-backend-software-engineer)

~~~
jrockway
Greetings! Mail to jobs@qri.io is bouncing.

~~~
mike_sl
I also tried on their site, the job app on there works :)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform
manufacturing? We are building the best team in the industry to bring
consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise
technology. Our platform enables our customers to create apps without code and
to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented
production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in
particular we are looking to bring folks on in: - SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-
admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem
deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
grosania
Glovo is hiring! Sunny Barcelona Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland! (WFH,
full flexibility but Fulltime, full relocation + Sponsorship)

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we
have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming
one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings:

Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend Engineers, Senior
Android Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET,
Senior Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE)

;)

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |

[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend (Vue.JS,
Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially with TV and mobile
hybrid experience — Product Management — a Head of Machine Learning who will
help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will help people find
content they love — a Head of Data Partnerships and Content Operations — and a
working student for Site Reliability Engineering. Interns and working students
are welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com . We're not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
birderic
ButcherBox | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

ButcherBox works to connect people with the food they want to eat. We began by
providing 100% grass-fed and grass-finished beef to our members and have since
expanded our offerings to include free-range organic chicken, heritage-breed
pork, wild-caught Alaskan sockeye salmon and more. The team at ButcherBox
believes in a healthier food system where everyone has access to meat the way
Nature intended: from animals that are humanely raised and never given any
antibiotics or added hormones. ButcherBox exists to ensure that access to
high-quality meat you can trust is convenient. We provide better meat for a
better you.

As a member of the ButcherBox engineering team, you'll be responsible for
building and maintaining our internal subscription, billing, and shipping web
applications. Your work will involve consuming third-party APIs, exposing data
to partners (such as our distribution centers), and integrating with our
customer-facing e-commerce application. We use PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React,
Gatsby.js, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Stripe, and more.

To apply or learn more, email me directly at ericfamiglietti@butcherbox.com.

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality.

This will involve training new models and making improvements to existing
ones. You will constantly be ingesting research papers, finding and
implementing ways to take nascent research concepts, and writing production
code to apply it to our goals. You will be analyzing where our current methods
are falling short and devising and implementing ways to improve and iterate.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We are currently using TensorFlow for the vast majority of our AI work.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

~~~
mendeza
+1 for A Baltimore based AI company! I have to drive to Northern VA from
Baltimore in order to do my AI work!

------
komali2
San Francisco at 2nd and Howard, Web Software Engineers and a Software
Engineering Manager, Full-Time (ONSITE) or Contract (your choice)

Company: Potato

Design and Engineering studio under AKQA which is under WPP, though we don't
do much with them beyond acting as their primary choice for Voice projects
that come through (i.e. alexa, google home etc).

Very tightknit crew here. Most friendly group of people I've ever worked with.
Tends to be prototyping work so lots of spinning up new projects and rapid
iteration. Some of our projects are more long term. Great deal of respect for
vacation, work life balance, that sort of thing. We have three dogs in the
office too :)

Projects are all over the place, we've done recruitment platforms, marketing
sites, as well as really hardcore in depth software tech education games, and
TONS of voice work. Our sister studios do a lot of AR work (and they're hiring
as well, see below).

The engineering manager role is here [https://p.ota.to/jobs/engineering-
manager-san-francisco](https://p.ota.to/jobs/engineering-manager-san-
francisco), we're still writing up the job listing for the web dev roles. If
you can be trusted to build a prototype frontend with a backend in node or
python, we'd be interested in a talk to see if we're what you're looking for
in your next role.

My email is caleb.rogers@potatolondon.com

We do have some jobs open in London and Bristol as well, but I can't really
speak to them. Feel free to take a look:
[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
komali2
Fyi I have confirmed that we're looking for full time on site and can't
sponsor visas sadly :( sorry!

------
mikepalmer
ZipCam | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Remote (or Palo Alto) | www.zip.cam

ZipCam makes a smart, connected, automotive dashcam for driving safety. In the
U.S., more than 37,000 lives per year are lost in automobile accidents.
Worldwide, an unbelievable 1.25 million people die from car crashes annually.
We don't need full L5 autonomous cars to save these lives: we can add computer
vision and machine learning to existing vehicles, to save lives today.

ZipCam is seed-stage and well funded by angels. Multiple positions available,
all full-time, either Onsite (Palo Alto) or Remote are OK:

* Midlevel or Senior Machine Learning Engineer. We do neural network analysis of driving video clips: lane-keeping, accident "near miss" detection, sign reading, stop light classification, stop line detection, other driving tasks. Also with a driver-facing camera: classification of various kinds of distraction (cell phone use, etc). You should have experience running accelerated ML models on video data. Experience with IoT is a plus. Experience with low-power (embedded) inference is a plus.

* Midlevel or Senior Embedded Systems Software Engineer. We're looking for experience with video streaming, intermittent data connections, remote firmware updates, IoT security. Ambarella experience a plus... accelerated NN experience on Ambarella even better.

* Midlevel or Senior Full-stack (database + web) engineer. AWS (incl. Redshift) experience is a plus, security mindset is important. The scale of video data will be: 15TB/mo this year, 20x that in 3 years; please mention the scale of data you have handled before. For web: python on server (just a preference) + whatever client-side js framework you like.

Management experience is a plus for all of the above: we are a small, growing
startup so it will be hands-on architecting & coding at the beginning; then
hiring more folks.

Drop us a line to learn more about the product roadmap, it's exciting. This is
a historic moment for real-world ML applications. Please send your resume +
linkedin & github URLs to jobs - at - zip - dot - cam. Please include relevant
publications or mention relevant projects you have done. Looking forward to
speaking with you. In your email subject please mention "ML", "embedded", or
"full stack" \+ " job".

P.S. We have free office pop-tarts.

~~~
kladskull666
These guys deserve two tickets for not fully stopping at stop signs (intro
video)

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Full-time |
Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com) AdQuick is building the
AdWords for Billboards.

We've built software that makes it easy for marketers to plan a traditional
direct buy of outdoor ads, and now we're working on software that will enable
marketers & business owners to place ads on real-world digital screens
programmatically in real-time, via software or APIs.

This is a totally new market that's rapidly growing, especially as digital
screens get cheaper and as Facebook and Google Ad CPMs continue to get
expensive and saturated.

A little about us: AdQuick is an Instacart-mafia company – the initial co-
founders met there, and we've since hired several other folks that used to
work there with us.

We're 3 years old, we have 35 people total and an engineering team of 11.
We've raised funding from Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized
Capital.

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar
technologies. TypeScript and Ruby Sorbet experience are also welcomed.

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
samk3nny
Etsy | Senior Engineer, Core Platform | ONSITE | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time |
[https://www.etsy.com](https://www.etsy.com)

The Core Platform team makes it easy for our internal customers to work with
data at scale. We’re looking for people with experience implementing platform-
as-a-service that operate on large volumes of data - some of the technologies
you have utilized could include Kubernetes, Kafka, Airflow, (No)SQL databases,
Bigtable, gRPC, Golang, PHP, Terraform and more!

From implementing application libraries to developing product services, Core
Platform’s mission is to increase the velocity of our product engineers. Some
examples of current work include building a real-time dataset service in
Bigtable to power search ranking, building out a change data capture pipeline
utilizing Kafka and collaborating with our Database Infrastructure team on a
new database abstraction layer.

Apply here:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/9671433b-8085-47b9-aa42-294...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/9671433b-8085-47b9-aa42-294d9ac443ac)

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | Software Engineers | New York,
NY | ONSITE, Full-time | Visa Sponsorship Available

Learn More About Life @ Clay Here:
[http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7](http://bit.ly/3b5bVX7) Want to help give the power of
programming to an order of magnitude more people? Clay is the spreadsheet that
fills itself - the first live-spreadsheet that brings together the best parts
of spreadsheets, coding & simple automation.

There are only ~20 million developers in the world, but over 1 billion
spreadsheet users - come help us build the bridge that lets that much larger
group tap into “programming” superpowers. We’ve raised a Series A from the top
investors in the world, and are a small, tight-knit group that is now building
out our core-engineering and product teams in NYC. If you want to design and
implement novel types of interfaces, and happen to be interested in Brett
Victor, no/low-code tools and the history of computing - let’s chat!

Tech Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic
Search, AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform & more...

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689..).

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786..).

Or write us an email at jobs@clay.run

------
patrickmay
Droit | New York, NY and London, England | Functional Programmers | Onsite |
Visa

Who we are: Droit is a technology company at the forefront of merging finance
and computational law. We build software that digitizes regulations and makes
intelligent decisions in real-time, transactional systems. Our award-winning
platform is providing mission-critical, low-latency services for the world’s
most prominent and complex financial institutions.

What our Software Engineers do: Droit's software engineers take holistic and
collaborative approaches to solving the firm's core business problems. They
don’t just write and review code - engineers are responsible for architecting
and designing the infrastructure involved with any given project/deliverable
and are also responsible for communicating these decisions effectively and
clearly.

Here are just some of the projects we're working on:

* Business logic and APIs for our core decision engine

* Functional-reactive applications

* Domain-specific languages and compilers

* Parsing laws from heterogeneous sources

* Collaborating with our Knowledge Engineering team to research and design new product lines.

What we're looking for:

* A high degree of curiosity with the ability to ask thoughtful questions and solve challenging problems

* The capacity to envision a variety of solutions and to clearly articulate them and explain the trade-offs

* The ability to use functional programming to design simple and elegant solutions

* A collaborative mind-set that enjoys working with others and knowledge sharing to achieve the best results

* An eagerness to give and receive feedback in an open team atmosphere to better the overall result

* Practical experience with a functional language such as Clojure, Scheme, Common Lisp or Haskell

Any of the following would be an added benefit:

* Experience using a RDBMS such as Postgres

* Experience Building React applications and RESTful APIs

* Experience with proof assistants

For more details on the company, please visit our website:
[https://droit.tech](https://droit.tech)

------
mghgriffiths
ConcR | London, UK | On-Site/Remote | Lead/Senior Software Developer ConcR is
a start-up focussed on answering the question “Will this cancer drug work?”.
We are developing custom modelling frameworks in collaboration with
astrophysicists from Durham, to enable us to model a broader range of the
tumour biology than is currently possible, and through that enable accurate
predictions of drug efficacy to be made with less data. Our first product is
focussed on helping accelerate the development of cancer drugs before they
used in clinical trials.

We are looking for a software engineer to join the core team as lead
developer. Key responsibilities would include developing the software for
ConcR’s products, defining software architecture and strategy, and instituting
and managing quality management processes.

The product is being built in Python. The primary model development is
performed using the Python scientific stack and Julia. We use AWS and GCP to
perform some of the more complex calculations.

If hired we would be able to offer a competitive salary and stock options. We
are flexible on working remotely or on-site.

If interested please contact matthew-at-concr.co

------
polinafrantseva
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is solving the data challenge for self-driving cars, by
automatically filtering, categorizing and evaluating raw sensor data.
Currently hiring Data Engineers and Product Managers.

    
    
      * Work at the unique intersection of robotics, machine learning and big data    processing
    
    
      * Immerse yourself in our mission of making self-driving cars a reality
    
    
      * Collaborate closely with experienced Machine Learning researchers
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
chriscal
Chartable | Data Engineer, Account Manager | New York City, NY | Remote or
Onsite | Full Time

Chartable's podcast analytics and attribution tools help publishers grow, and
help brands & agencies understand their spend. We're trusted by top publishers
and brands to handle hundreds of millions of podcast downloads per month.

We’re a startup in a growing market, funded by top-tier investors including
Initialized Capital, Naval Ravikant, Greycroft, Ryan Hoover, and others. We
offer great benefits (medical, dental, gym, vacation, etc), and a generous
options grant.

We don't care about where you went to school, or whether you have a Big Name
on your résumé. We love to work with people who are driven, kind, and
proactive. Though we're based in New York, we're open to working with anyone
within the continental US. (We're unfortunately unable to accept international
applicants.)

We use:

* Rails (backend) and React (frontend)

* Heroku and AWS Lambda/Serverless

* Postgres, Redis, Citus Data, and Elasticsearch

Open Positions:

* Data Engineer (Help us move to a stream-based architecture!)

* Account Manager (sales, customer service)

For more information and to apply:
[https://chartable.com/about](https://chartable.com/about)

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Product Managers | Engineers | Onsite or
Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and Product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

February Highlight | Product Manager - Futures | Onsite - London | Expert
knowledge of futures and/or options trading |

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and many more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
Ingwersaft
Liftric GmbH | mobile software developer | Full Time | ONSITE / Remote
Friendly | Bensheim, Germany

We're a spin-off of Immundiagnostik AG and acts as an incubator for new ideas
on how to build the future of diagnostics. Furthermore, we act as a consulting
company for digital transformation and in this context also as a service
provider for software development and infrastructure. We deliver holistic
concepts for the healthcare industry.

We're mostly seeking a developer familiar with mobile applications, ideally
with kotlin native, ios (swift) and android (kotlin) experience. If you only
have android experiences feel free to apply anyways, but be ready and
interested to change that fact rather quickly (same for software developers
without any mobile experience but a strong interest in diving into that
direction).

German knowledge preferable, but English is alright as well.

More details about the position here:
[https://ams.personalwerk.de/templates/job/PRNe4EN:3C-o:6E/in...](https://ams.personalwerk.de/templates/job/PRNe4EN:3C-o:6E/index.html)

Feel free to PM me if you got further questions!

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we are on a mission to make
the workplace a source of learning and purpose. Our main product is a
knowledge hub that thousands of modern teams depend on every day. It features
a beautiful editor, blazing fast search, and dozens of integrations.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers backed by top-tier
investors, including Matrix Partners, CRV, and NEA. We've experienced
substantial growth since launching, and this year is going to be crucial for
us. Every member of our team is going to have a massive impact.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe
      * Phoenix + Elixir
      * Postgres
      * Docker + Kubernetes
      * Google Compute Platform
    

We are globally remote with a San Francisco HQ. We believe in supporting every
team member. You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

We are hiring for 2 roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

\- Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c7b4ed6-fdb1-4b8d-adff-85f3b02c0bde?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world class data to research, develop and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

We are currently looking for PM's, Front & Back End Engineers, SRE's, ML
Engineers, Data Infrastructure Engineers and more!

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Full time

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$70M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige/jobs/4250583002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige/jobs/4250583002)

\- Senior AI Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige/jobs/4433484002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige/jobs/4433484002)

\- Sr. Platform Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/95e34d992](https://grnh.se/95e34d992)

\- Front-end, Back-end, HL7, Data engineer -
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial
Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of machine
learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering and
drug discovery. Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and
deep learning algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life
sciences. We are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in
biology or Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that
can lead and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
dbraga
Solv Health | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer (Javascript / React) -
[https://www.solvhealth.com/careers](https://www.solvhealth.com/careers)

At Solv, we're bringing convenience, control, and delight to the complex world
of healthcare. We pride ourselves on eliminating the confusion and frustration
of "where", "when", and "how much" for millions of people seeking care. For
our customers in convenient care clinics and doctors' offices, we transform
the patient and provider experience end-to-end.

We're hiring for experienced full-stack engineers who are looking to put their
talents to work towards building something that matters - directly impacting
the way people interact with their healthcare provider. Curious, passionate,
and creative problem-solvers seeking to learn and contribute in a high-growth
environment are right up our alley.

To apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d99...](https://jobs.lever.co/solvhealth/4fbe129a-7158-42c7-8502-d9911f52848f)

------
bethanvincent
Netsells | York, UK | Non-Remote | Business Analysts & Project Managers

Hello! Based in the heart of York, we are a development agency that works with
a range of clients, from innovative startups to large household names, using
cutting-edge technologies to solve critical business challenges and drive
sustainable growth.

We work across web and mobile, creating bespoke applications, websites and
software.

With almost 50 full-time team members, our cross-functional team consists of
designers, business analysts, project managers, developers and QA Analysts.
We're a talented bunch of curious minds who take great pride in our work and
successes.

We also continue to be aware of our influence on the tech sector at a national
and local scale and have taken steps to ensure this is positive. In 2018 we
signed up to PWC’s Tech She Can charter, an initiative focused on getting more
women into the technology industry. We also sponsor a number of local events
including the Laravel Meetup and Women in Tech York.

For more info, checkout our vacancies page on our site.
[https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies](https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior DevOps engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€35k-50k p.a.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform/service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices.

As a Medior DevOps engineer you will help us scale and maintain our services.
We're in a growing stage and therefore very open to discover and use new
technologies and explore how we can continuously improve our way of working.

We are looking for someone with as many as possible of the following
knowledge, capabilities:

\- CI / CD, GitLab, Cloud Provides (pref. AWS), containers

\- Infrastructure automation through ansible, terraform/cloudformation.

\- monitoring, analysis, and alerting tools, ELK, Grafana, Prometheus

\- Knowing what microservices, containerization, kubernetes are and know when
and when not to apply them.

Minimum qualifications: - 1-3 years of successful DevOps experience

\- Experience with Amazon AWS or other Cloud Provider, docker, CI/CD

\- Living close to Amsterdam, NL

We offer: Competitive salary based on experience, Employee-based budget is
available, We have PS4 gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
bbq/drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world
(all on-site)

Send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT appreciated)

------
thatcherc
Lynk | Falls Church, VA (near DC) | Full-Time ONSITE | Multiple Openings |
[https://lynk.world](https://lynk.world)

Lynk (previously known as UbiquitiLink) is looking for multiple engineers to
support the development of our constellation of small satellites for direct to
cell phone mobile communications. For an overview of the project, head to our
website, [https://lynk.world/](https://lynk.world/) or check out this article
from Hackaday [0].

Come and be part of a fast paced company with a short history but an already
growing list of flown missions, working to enable standard mobile
communication everywhere!

All openings are visible on our careers page [1] with more details, but below
is a rundown of the currently open technical positions:

\- Spacecraft Technician

\- Launch Integration and Mission Manager

\- Spacecraft Flight Software Engineer

\- Software Defined Radio (SDR) Software Engineer

\- Telecommunications Software Engineer

\- Spacecraft Systems Chief Engineer

\- RF / Electrical Engineer

C, bash, and singleboard Linux computer experience is a big plus for the
software roles!

[0] - [https://hackaday.com/2019/08/26/the-satellite-phone-you-
alre...](https://hackaday.com/2019/08/26/the-satellite-phone-you-already-own-
from-orbit-ubiquitilink-will-look-like-a-cell-tower/)

[1] - [https://lynk.world/careers](https://lynk.world/careers)

~~~
aylons
Do you offer any relocation and VISA oportunities?

------
hughpoint
Point | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time | Senior Full-stack Software
Engineer | www.point.com

Point offers homeowners a way to open a portion of their home equity to
investors, who then share in the appreciation (or depreciation) of the home.
With an investment from Point, homeowners can achieve their financial goals
without any monthly payments. Examples might include paying off existing debt,
renovating their home, or handling unexpected medical expenses.

Our tech stack consists largely of Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, and
Heroku. We’re product focused and in the words of Joel Spolsky, looking for
smart people that get things done. Your responsibilities would include working
with other teams, designers, and product/engineering to implement new
features, improve our architecture, and take the lead to launch new products.

We hire carefully and as a result we have a friendly and professional team
([https://point.com/about_us](https://point.com/about_us)). We offer
competitive market compensation and benefits, with an excellent work-life
balance throughout the company that is reflected in our 4.9 score on
Glassdoor.

Point is headed by proven, experienced leadership who have founded companies
acquired by Visa, McAfee, and Buy.com. We’re backed by prominent investors
including Andreessen Horowitz and we’ve established relationships with major
institutional investors to invest into homes.

In the last year we’ve grown our team from thirty to eighty while growing our
revenues by 10x, and we’re primed to continue the momentum into the new year.
We’d love to have you join us for the journey.

You can email me at hugh at point.com with any questions or applications.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Data Scientist (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
kpennell
Programming Trainer | Seattle + SF + Other cities |
[https://www.developintelligence.com](https://www.developintelligence.com)

DevelopIntelligence gives hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each
at client sites) to software developer teams (generally mid-level and senior
devs) at companies like Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are
generally 40% lecture, 40% labs/coding, and 20% Q&A.

Because we've been growing, we need to find more developers/trainers to come
teach for us. We really need a lot of help in front-end, devops, ML, golang
and cloud (among several other areas...).

We need to find developers who have a couple things (this can be be
challenging): 1) Have the time/interest to teach and have taught
professionally before 2) Can build their own labs/slides for their course 3)
Have 5-10+ years of experience and can answer fairly difficult questions from
experienced developers 4) Can make a class fun and engaging.

Our day rate is $1500.

Please email me your resume/linkedin/github + blurb about your teaching
experience if this interests you kyle@DevelopIntelligence.com

------
hipcamphiring
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

\- Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334e1706e)

Tech Stack: Ruby on rails, React, Redux, React Native, Sass, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Postgres, Heroku, Airflow, Python 3

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
canadiancreed
Looks like an interesting product that you're designing. Wondered if you'd
have any need for anyone with devops experience at all?

~~~
TheCloudlessSky
Thanks! We're only hiring full-stack right now. We need a broad set of
experience (dev-ops, front end + design, .NET back end, etc) rather than
specialization since we're such a small company right now. But, feel free to
apply anyways so I can add you to our pool of non-full stack candidates for
when the time is right for us and we can stay in touch!

------
mindlabour
Expel | Remote/Northern Virginia | Full Time

We're ([https://expel.io](https://expel.io)) a security SaaS customers really
like to use with high growth and a great culture. Come build awesome things
with us!

Tech stack: Go, Python, Kubernetes, Kafka, Postgres, Elasticsearch, EmberJS,
Ansible, GCP, whatever else makes sense in the future

Three engineering roles at this time:

Senior Software Engineer - Backend:
[https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4365116002](https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4365116002)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4365117002](https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4365117002)

Software Engineer - Python:
[https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4383102002](https://expel.io/about/careers/?gh_jid=4383102002)

And more non-engineering roles at
[https://expel.io/about/careers](https://expel.io/about/careers)

------
AIStealthmode
Stealthmode AI Healthcare | Hiring in Palo Alto | Onsite, Fulltime

We are a stealth mode AI start-up based in Palo Alto, California. We aim to
educate and empower industries to utilize cutting-edge AI and IoT technologies
to deliver a positive impact to the people, services, and environment within
those industries. Our company is currently focusing on healthcare industry and
as a Product Manager, Healthcare, you'd work closely with our executives,
business, and engineering teams to define, prioritize and build disruptive
healthcare solutions leveraging the power of AI and sensing technologies.

• Product Manager

◦ Elaborate healthcare product strategies, set development, priorities, and
work with development and external product partners to create and maintain
product functionality

◦ Experience with agile or other product management methodologies

◦ 3+ years of product management experience on HealthTech related products
required

◦ BS in Electrical Engineering, Computer Engineering or similar technical
field bachelor’s degree required. MBA is a plus

◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes here: hiring@stealthmode.co

------
tone
MintTwist | Full Stack Developer (mid-level) | London (on-site) | Full time

MintTwist is a creative full-service digital agency based in Old Street,
London. The agency takes on web design and development builds from clients
based in London and across the globe. We have a lot of new projects which
means that we are looking for a full-stack developer to join our growing
technology team.

We're looking for a developer who has some experience in Laravel to help with,
among other things, a large project using this technology. Any experience with
SASS, AWS or WordPress is also great! We're looking for someone who is
passionate and wants to join a team where you can have a really significant
impact within a relatively small company (about 30 people).

Whole tech stack includes: PHP, Laravel, WordPress, MySQL, AWS, Atlassian
tools, Nginx, Apache, JavaSCript, VueJS & Docker

Please apply here: [https://www.minttwist.com/careers/full-stack-web-
developer](https://www.minttwist.com/careers/full-stack-web-developer) or
reach out to chris@minttwist.com and let me know that you came from HN!

------
ca136
Builder.io | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Software Engineer, Tech Support,
Head of User Operations

Builder.io ([https://www.builder.io](https://www.builder.io)) is a visual
editor and CMS that connects to any platform or tech stack allowing anyone to
create and edit content visually.

We're a small team of experienced developers backed by leading Silicon Valley
VCs.

We currently have 3 open roles:

\- Software Engineer (React + Node.js): [https://angel.co/company/builder-
io/jobs/711157-full-stack-e...](https://angel.co/company/builder-
io/jobs/711157-full-stack-engineer)

\- Tech Support: [https://angel.co/company/builder-io/jobs/694201-technical-
sp...](https://angel.co/company/builder-io/jobs/694201-technical-specialist)

\- Head of User Operations: [https://angel.co/company/builder-
io/jobs/709276-head-of-user...](https://angel.co/company/builder-
io/jobs/709276-head-of-user-operations)

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/)](https://mytrellis.com/\]\(https://mytrellis.com/\))
| ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite Preferred

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms. We are looking for engineers at all levels with
experience in ML, robotics, database implementation, expert systems, rules
engines, and programming language implementation. We are also hiring for an
industry-focused technical product manager working with industry partners and
customers that are using or looking for autonomous machine solutions.

Our technology/platform will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

We offer excellent benefits, early stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering. This is an opportunity to be an early
technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise. Contact
careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. You can find more information
at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).

Please note: If you contact us via email, please consider explaining what
relevant skills and qualifications you have for our open needs.

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://www.hypercube.ai](https://www.hypercube.ai)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

We are looking for a software engineer with at least 2 years of experience.

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

Required experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

HyperCube is a distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA,
and Tel Aviv, Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers
who built large scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon
SageMaker) at leading companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about
building great solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

amir [ at ] hypercube.ai, subject line "Hacker News February 2020", to apply
or learn more.

~~~
inertiatic
I always Ctrl+f for IR/License in these threads, the result got me pretty
excited to check for remote. Bummer, but seems like a very interesting
opportunity.

~~~
princehonest
Please e-mail me your CV (address in original post). We may consider
exceptional candidates for remote work.

~~~
inertiatic
Arg, I meant Lucene.

Not exceptional in any way, but thanks for letting me know!

~~~
princehonest
I appreciate your humility. I still encourage you to apply.

------
dlnb
Liongard | Senior Software Engineer & VP of Engineering | Full-time | Houston
| Onsite

Our customers are Managed Service Providers (MSPs) that are now managing into
a complex modern IT stack – from cloud services like Office 365 and GSuite to
network devices, apps, services, and databases. Our customers love us because
our product, Roar, gives them deep visibility into all the systems and
configurations managed and bring it all back to one unified dashboard. This
allows them to troubleshoot issues faster, track changes over time, receive
alerts when something is misconfigured, and generate reports across all of
their environments and systems.

We're looking for:

* VP of Engineering: [https://smrtr.io/3PgRd](https://smrtr.io/3PgRd)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://smrtr.io/3NNw9](https://smrtr.io/3NNw9)

* Software Engineer: [https://smrtr.io/3PgYM](https://smrtr.io/3PgYM)

* Software QA Engineer: [https://smrtr.io/3PgQS](https://smrtr.io/3PgQS)

------
dminor
Boulder Care | Full Stack Developers, React Native Engineers, Product Manager
| Portland OR | Full-time onsite |
[https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well-funded VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a massive
business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating the
opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-
engineer](https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-engineer)

We are also looking for a Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person

------
wonolo
Wonolo | DevOps | Toronto, ON or REMOTE (US) | www.wonolo.com

Wonolo, which stands for Work Now Locally, is disrupting the $75bn temporary
staffing industry. We have built a dynamic tech-enabled marketplace that
connects businesses that need extra workers on a temporary or seasonal basis
with hundreds of thousands of underemployed workers in local markets all
across the country. Our mission is to empower the in-demand workforce to make
work fulfilling and flexible for everyone. We are backed by leading investors
including Sequoia Capital, Bain Capital Ventures, DAG Ventures, among others.

Link to the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wonolo/fc52fb2f-bf4e-4b15-8e09-6e415ff...](https://jobs.lever.co/wonolo/fc52fb2f-bf4e-4b15-8e09-6e415ffd22d1)

Other open positions in Toronto, ON and San Francisco, CA include Full-Stack
Developers, Product Managers and Data Analysts.
[https://www.wonolo.com/careers](https://www.wonolo.com/careers)

Apply online or email your GitHub profile and LinkedIn to
hackernewsjobs@wonolo.com

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
shark8me
Hi everyone,

At dci.ai we are building Southeast Asia’s most advanced Digital Commerce
Intelligence platform that enables Brands & Retailers to better understand and
effectively drive their eCommerce performance.

We are expanding our (onsite) team in Singapore, which focuses on building our
data platform.

Your responsibilities:

\- Develop & maintain a distributed data sourcing platform that ingests data
from multiple sources, including, but not limited to web scraping & search
data

\- Work with data science teams to capture data points relevant for product
goals & clean, transform and store the data for further analysis

The ideal candidate has:

\- Expertise in Clojure

\- Experience (2+ years) of working with functional programming languages.

\- A good understanding of trade-offs in big data or stream processing

\- Working knowledge of Object stores, SQL & NoSQL databases is a plus.

\- Any past work exposure to eCommerce or any commercial data engineering is a
plus.

\- Made contributions to open source projects in the Clojure / data ecosystem.

Apply here
[https://apply.workable.com/dciai/j/4CB877EA53/](https://apply.workable.com/dciai/j/4CB877EA53/)

------
superzadeh
Bunch.ai | New York, NY & Berlin (Germany) | Various roles | Full-time, ONSITE

Our team is on a mission to make sure everyone has a great manager. The amount
of knowledge that exist in psychology research about leadership and teams is
mind blowing, but surprisingly enough, almost none of it is used on a daily
basis: in your sprints, stand-ups, one-on-ones or performance feedback.

We want to change that.

Here's our open roles:

\- Not your typical Engineering job (Berlin): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/338205-not-your-typic...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/338205-not-your-typical-engineering-job)

\- Visual Designer (Berlin): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-designe...](https://angel.co/company/bunch-
hq/jobs/682927-visual-designer)

\- Content Lead (NY): [https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/694774-content-
lead](https://angel.co/company/bunch-hq/jobs/694774-content-lead)

------
gffbss
Blockchain.com | San Francisco | Hiring Software Engineers, Backend | Mid to
Senior Level | 130K - 200K + equity | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://blockchain.com](https://blockchain.com)

Here at blockchain.com we've been building products for the digital asset
ecosystem since 2011. We are a Series B company with a specific focus on
growing our team here in San Francisco this year. We have 10 people in the SF
office most of which is Engineering. Additionally we have around 120 people in
our London office across all functions. This is a unique opportunity to join a
well funded company (70 million in VC. revenue generating products) with high
growth potential. Backend Engineers here have experience working with Java and
work across all of our products with a specific emphasis on our Wallet and
Exchange.

Our core wallet product:
[https://www.blockchain.com/wallet](https://www.blockchain.com/wallet) Our
exchange product:
[https://exchange.blockchain.com/](https://exchange.blockchain.com/)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/baa944121](https://grnh.se/baa944121)

Investors: Lightspeed Ventures, Virgin Group, Lake Star, Google Ventures among
others.

Stack: Java, Kotlin, Kafka

Team backgrounds: Google, Uber, Square, Goldman (~140 people today)

You can read more about us here:

Blog - [https://blog.blockchain.com/](https://blog.blockchain.com/) Repos -
[https://github.com/blockchain](https://github.com/blockchain)

------
cepp
Memora Health ([https://memorahealth.com](https://memorahealth.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Software Engineer, NLP/ML Engineer

Memora Health (YC W18) is a technology company helping hospitals reduce
overhead and scale outpatient communication by automating care management over
text message. Memora uses proprietary text classification techniques trained
on phone calls, claims reports, and discharge plans to digitize each health
care organization’s existing communication workflow.

We care more about the outcome and usage of our product than the technology
that accomplishes it, and we're looking for like-minded engineers; we build
software that powers interactions like these:
[https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html](https://www.memorahealth.com/postpartum.html)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers (Full Stack, Frontend, Backend)
to build our core product: a dashboard and content creation system and NLP/ML
(applied) Engineers to build out the "AI" component of our platform - Felix -
with better classifiers, text handling, parsing, etc.

Our stack:

* React/Redux (External)

* Angular (Internal)

* Node/JavaScript (ES6)

* Mongo

* NLTK/PyTorch/Tensorflow

* Python 3

* Docker + Kubernetes (on GCP)

We are company headed towards Series A and backed by top investors. We pay
market rate and offer competitive benefits + equity; VISA sponsorship is
possible. If any of this interests you get in contact with me (cooper [at]
memorahealth [dot] com) and use [HN] in the subject line.

------
bweisb
GoodRx | Backend and Frontend Engineers (Senior/Staff) | Full-Time | On-site
(Santa Monica, CA or San Fransisco, CA) + Remote (US ONLY)

GoodRx is looking for several senior engineers to complement our growing team
of engineers.

At GoodRx, we believe that all Americans should have access to convenient and
affordable healthcare. As a nation, we spend about $3.5 trillion annually on
our healthcare, but too many Americans don't get the care they need, and
prices just keep rising. We started with prescriptions, and we've helped over
100 million Americans save over $15 billion to date. Now, we're aiming to
tackle all of healthcare. GoodRx is a profitable business funded by top-tier
investors; we're based in Santa Monica with additional offices around the
country.

Tech Stack:

(Backend) Python (Pyramid/GRPC) & Go (GRPC)

(Cache) Memcached/Redis

(Databases) Postgres/MySQL

(Frontend) React+Typescript

(Mobile) Swift/Kotlin

(Infra) Ansible + Spinnaker on AWS

Please apply online -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

All open roles are here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goodrxcom)

For questions about GoodRx engineering practices or what it's like to work
here please feel free to contact me (Brian Weisbart) at bweisbart (at)
goodrx.com (candidates only, no recruiters). I am not the hiring manager for
any of these roles.

------
diamontech
DiaMonTech AG | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

We are an innovative, venture-capital backed team with the goal to
revolutionize the healthcare market for Diabetes.We have developed a new
method to detect molecules in liquids and soft matter based on photothermal
spectroscopy. Our first application is a non-invasive blood sugar monitor,
that means we can detect blood sugar levels without finger pricking, pain, and
blood. Our founders are a world-wide renowned professor of bio-physics and a
serial entrepreneur with decades of experience in building high-tech startups.

Currently we are looking for Software Developer, who can write code in Python
and/or C++, like to work in many different areas from HW/FW up to the cloud
implementation and is dedicated to develop high quality medical software.

Full job description:
[https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_(m_f_d).pdf](https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_\(m_f_d\).pdf)

If this offer sounds interesting to you, email me directly at
bartosz.plotka@diamontech.de.

------
kyasui
Vanilla | Senior Front-End/Software/Product Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Fully
Remote | Full-Time

\- ReactJS / Familiarity and Interest in modern React ecosystem

\- GraphQL / Apollo

\- Design / UI Focused

\- Familiarity with Figma/Storybook/modern design tools

\- Rails/Full Stack is a plus

\- 5+ Years Experience in Digital Product or Agency Setting Preferred

Job is fully remote but HQ'd in Los Angeles - This is early stage and in the
Legal / Financial Tech World.

Write me at info@keiyasui.com

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime, INTERNS |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 13 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) | Hiring Junior to
Senior Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing Managed Services, Lift & Shift
Operations, and project based DevOps consulting for companies around the
globe. We help companies adopt DevOps practices and give our customers the
ability to reach out to us like they would an internal team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers while managing fleets of
instances and containers, along with their automation, orchestration,
monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work at a scale that
few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / CloudFormation / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps Experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
slicedbrandy
SumUp | Golang Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp is a leading card payment hardware company, born in Europe, serving
millions of merchants globally. We provide small and medium-sized merchants
with the ability to easily accept card using our in-house-built readers and
their smartphones. We're a hardware and software company, building financial
tools for merchants, allowing them to focus on what they're best at.

We have a modern tech stack, running microservices on Kubernetes. Teams are
fully autonomous and cross-functional. We're looking for all levels of
engineers interested in writing Golang day-to-day, and helping shape the
engineering landscape here at SumUp.

Stack: Go / Postgres / K8s / AWS / Jenkins / Docker

Apply:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4301814002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4301814002/)

Feel free to ping me: thomas.arrell(at)sumup.com if you want to chat further
about the positions!

------
stoke
Virtru | Senior DevOps/SRE | FULL-TIME | Washington D.C. or REMOTE (US based)
| [https://www.virtru.com](https://www.virtru.com)

Virtru offers a suite of products and backend APIs to enable data protection
everywhere data is created or shared. We serve 5,000+ organizations with
education, health care, government agencies, and finance being our biggest
markets.

I'm a member of the SRE team. We're looking to grow the team as we expand our
infrastructure from two US regions into the EU and Asia-Pacific. We're also
looking for some Kubernetes architecture support as we work towards our
migration. We have strived to follow devops principles across the organization
since day 1.

We are hiring for:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://www.comeet.com/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/senior-
devops-engi...](https://www.comeet.com/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/senior-devops-
engineer/43.01E)

\- DevOps Intern (Summer 2020):
[https://www.comeet.com/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/summer-
internship-...](https://www.comeet.com/jobs/Virtru/64.00D/summer-
internship-2020/01.511)

Infrastructure stack: AWS w/ Terraform (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, SQS, KMS, etc),
Docker on Ubuntu 16.04 baked with Ansible, Elasticsearch, Buildkite. Working
towards orchestration with Kubernetes. Backend applications: Primarily NodeJS,
some Go, Java, Python.

Medical, dental & vision, unlimited vacation, remote first culture (with a
great office in downtown D.C)

E-mail me at emlynstokes@virtru.com with any questions and I'll send you a
Virtru encrypted e-mail back.

------
designstartup
Unnamed Seed Stage Startup | Founding Engineer | Bay Area and Remote | Full
Time

We are a new startup in the UX/product design tool space, with a mission to
bridge design and engineering, and radically lower the barriers needed to
build full-fidelity prototypes and products.

We have a tiny but wonderful team of five. We've previously built and sold
startups, and are from Google, FB, MSR, MIT, Berkeley, Stanford.

We are fortunate to have received strong funding offers from top VCs and
esteemed angels, including leaders in the design and development community and
investors in Figma/Framer.

We are hiring one more founding engineer. We are looking for a product-
oriented individual with deep frontend experience (our stack is mostly
Typescript and React). Bonus if you have experience with design tools, UX
engineering, design systems, mobile development, no-/low-code platforms, and
collaboration with designers.

Given the stage of the company, you would be directly shaping everything from
product direction to team to culture. If interested, please drop us a line at
dtsbur@gmail.com. We're excited to hear from you!

------
acmeyer9
cove | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Full Time |
[https://cove.is/team#jobs](https://cove.is/team#jobs)

cove is in the business of improving people’s work day. We’re all aware that
today how and where you work is constantly changing. From co-working offices
to fully remote teams, work doesn’t look the same as it did yesterday.

That’s where we come in. We’re reimagining what work looks like today and in
the future. From our intimate co-working spaces to our private company HQs to
our work with entire buildings, we’re changing the way people think about
work.

In order to meet our ambitious plans, we need amazing people. And that’s where
you come in. We’re looking for hard-working, ambitious, creative, and bold co-
workers. If that sounds like you, we want to meet you!

Our positions open: Senior Software Engineer:
[https://cove.is/team#jobs](https://cove.is/team#jobs) Software Engineer:
[https://cove.is/team#jobs](https://cove.is/team#jobs)

Interested? Email me at alex@cove.is

------
curioswati
CivicDataLab | [https://www.civicdatalab.in/](https://www.civicdatalab.in/) |
Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer | 10L-15L | India | Remote | Full Time

We are looking for Engineers to help support our civic tech and data
initiatives by helping us build data platforms and tools. These efforts will
help our partner organizations engage with open-content and open-data in key
social sectors like Public Finance, Judiciary, Urban Planning and Indic
Languages. We are looking for people who are comfortable collaborating with
our partners remotely and traveling as and when required.

Open Positions:

    
    
        * Backend Engineer - Python, Web Scraping, DBMS, Ansible and alike, SQL.
          * Build and manage scalable Data APIs across key sectors.
          * Work on developing data models and pipeline architecture, implementation and orchestration.
          * Create backend tools and maintain a scalable infrastructure for large scale data platforms.
    
        * Frontend Engineer - HTML, CSS3 and Javascript. Knowledge of ES6
          * Experience working with various JS frameworks.
          * Create user facing responsive tools for low resource environments.
          * Co-create frontend tools and develop responsive UI/UX for large scale data platforms like Open Budgets India (https://openbudgetsindia.org/).
    

Our website: [https://www.civicdatalab.in/](https://www.civicdatalab.in/)

Blog: [https://medium.com/civicdatalab](https://medium.com/civicdatalab)

Our work: [https://www.civicdatalab.in/resources/CivicDataLab-
state%20o...](https://www.civicdatalab.in/resources/CivicDataLab-
state%20of%20our%20work.pdf)

------
richwagner
Maark | Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Maark | Wordpress Developer | Boston, MA | Freelance/Contractor | Remote or
Onsite

Maark is looking for a Senior Frontend Developer who can build compelling and
state-of-the-art experiences for the web. As a dev team, we work on highly
creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end technologies, and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be experienced in React and
plain JS and have a passion for UX. We are hiring for a full time role in our
Boston, MA office, with considerable work-at-home flexibility.

We also have a need for freelance and full-time contractor WordPress
developers. This role could either be based out of our Boston office or be
remote.

For info on Maark, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
vrowold
LumApps | Austin, TX | Python Engineer - API Tools | Full-time | Onsite -
Remote Possible | Must have US Employment Authorization

LumApps is a social and collaborative intranet platform designed to connect,
inform and engage employees. We have grown to around 200 employees very
quickly and are looking to add more.

We are looking for a Python Engineer based in Austin, TX to join the technical
integration lab team. This team of 7 people, is mostly based in Lyon, France.
You will also be working with the post-sales team in their efforts to migrate
customer data from their old platform to ours.

Your primary role would be to develop applications and connectors related to
the LumApps product (migrations tools, internal tools…). You will also provide
information and advice internally as well as to the company's customers and
partners (documentation, training).

Technical environment: Python, External APIs, O365, G Suite

The job description is here:
[https://g.co/kgs/vk64ix](https://g.co/kgs/vk64ix)

Send me your resume to vincent.rowold@lumapps.com and I'll make sure it gets
processed.

------
raja
Validere | Elixir and React Engineers | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://validere.com/](https://validere.com/)

At Validere (YC S16), we are building a new way to optimize the multi-trillion
dollar physical trading of oil & gas. We are working on a challenging problem
and are looking for smart people that align with our vision to build amazing
products and services for industries that have been largely ignored by
technology so far.

We are looking for both React and Elixir (or those interested in Elixir or
other functional programming) developers to join our platform team as we
pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Tech Stack (Trading Platform) - Elixir, React, Postgres, Docker, Kafka,
Terraform, AWS Tech Stack (Data Science / Machine Learning): Python, Numpy,
SciPy, Pandas, Numba, PyTorch.

Questions or interested in applying? Reach out directly via
careers+hn@validere.com (include any relevant links to Github/LinkedIn, etc)

------
bkapoor
Babylist | Oakland | Full-time - ONSITE & 1D/week WFH | Senior Data Engineer,
Senior Data Analyst

Babylist’s core product is our universal baby registry, currently used by one
in two first-time expecting families in the US to create their registry.

Our unique business model enables cross-retailer insights and trend analysis
in our vertical. No other retailer has this! Our data team leverages this to
improve our consumer experience, to make us operationally more effective and
to help us strategically build new products for our users.

We have lots of data. We have product-market fit. Come join us if you are
looking to make a difference with data.

> Senior Data Engineer:
> [https://jobs.lever.co/babylist/97713aef-5005-41fb-a840-ed976...](https://jobs.lever.co/babylist/97713aef-5005-41fb-a840-ed97617ac7e3)

> Senior Data Analyst:
> [https://jobs.lever.co/babylist/2930075c-5b95-4f21-b9f7-a1062...](https://jobs.lever.co/babylist/2930075c-5b95-4f21-b9f7-a1062ffd5c56)

Drop me a line (bhavna@babylist.com) to learn more.

------
Refersion_Alan
Refersion | New York, NY | Various Roles | Full-time | Onsite

We are a nimble, smart, and curious team of technologists that takes pride in
our entrepreneurial approach and collaborative culture.

Currently Refersion is seeking exceptional talent for the following roles:

* Sr. PHP Developer

* Sr. PHP Developer (Miami)

* Product Manager

* Director of Product

* Product Marketing Manager

* Sr. Customer Success Manager

* Account Executive (Miami)

* Office Manager

About Refersion

Refersion is helping brands and merchants in every industry transform the way
they manage marketing partners; from affiliates and bloggers to influencers
and brand ambassadors. Our performance marketing SaaS platform has a large and
growing client base ranging from enterprise retailers to small and emerging
businesses. In 2018 alone, we helped 7,000+ merchants track $200M+ in referral
revenue and payout $20M+ in commissions.

Refersion is a high-growth technology company headquartered in New York City,
with a satellite office in Miami. Since our founding in 2015, we have remained
100% bootstrapped and highly profitable.

JOB DESCRIPTIONS & TO APPLY:

Interested in joining us?

Go to:
[https://apply.workable.com/refersion/](https://apply.workable.com/refersion/)

Any questions, email Alan at alan@refersion.com

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/)

We are looking for a Data Engineer to help us scale our data product across
data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class ETL
pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a meaningful
impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past experience in working with data at
scale (e.g. any of Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to careers@ribbonhealth.com!

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Senior Software Engineer | New York
City | FULLTIME | ONSITE

CALA is the best way to design, produce, and fulfill orders for fashion
products. We're a small but effective team of experts in technology, apparel,
and logistics, with alumni from world-class products and brands — like
Superhuman, Shyp, Yeezy, Marc Jacobs and many more. Our customers are some of
the world's most creative designers, ranging from indie brands to major
celebrities.

We're looking for experienced full-stack engineers with a passion for building
great products. As an early member of our product team you'll help define our
team culture, technology choices, roadmap, and be a key part of the next phase
of our growth. Our stack is mostly TypeScript, node.js, React, and Postgres
right now.

We're exploring opportunities for REMOTE work for the right candidate,
particularly folks close to NYC time zone.

Apply at [https://ca.la/jobs](https://ca.la/jobs) or email me: dylan+hn@ca.la

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | Full Time

I work for Lumin Digital as an SRE and we are building a vibrant and
sustaining environment where creative people can do meaningful work. We are
building online banking software that allows credit unions to connect with
their members and compete with the big banks. Our core values are Trust,
Respect, and Boldness. We want to foster an environment where people feel like
they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the ability to take
risks and learn from failure. We have offices in San Ramon CA, if you live
nearby. Or you can work remotely like myself and the other SRE's.

Our application is cloud native, and runs on Kubernetes. We have the standard
benefits package, including unlimited time off, 401k match, and yearly
performance bonus. If you work onsite, there is a a lunch per diem, and free
gym membership.

If your interested, contact us at careers@lumindigital.com and mention this
post.

[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Front-End Developers | Full time | Malaysia Front-End Developer

As a Front-End Developer at Binary.com, you will take care of our application
development with a strong focus on improving the user experience. You will
advocate for clients’ needs when implementing new products and features on our
web applications.

Minimum qualifications:

● Extensive experience of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS

● Experience with package managers (npm), task runners(Gulp, Webpack, Grunt),
CSS processors (Sass, Stylus), and APIs (WebSocket)

● Familiarity with various JavaScript standards, libraries, frameworks,
compilers, and transpilers including ES6, TypeScript, Babel, Web Workers,
React, and Angular

● Extensive knowledge in advanced coding techniques and cross-platform
development

● Ability to write high-quality, self-documenting code using test-driven
development techniques

● Familiarity with testing and debugging processes,including unit testing and
UI testing

● Passion for Linux and other open-source platforms

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)
or send an email to hr@binary.com

------
paradox95
GreenPark Sports | greenparksports.com | ONSITE (SF Bay Area - Burlingame) |
Full-time | Base + equity

We’re building the future of Fan Engagement experiences for live sports. It’s
a frenetic, all-in, raise-the-stakes and show-your-passion mobile game
experience where the best fans win. Our fast-growing team loves both sports
and eSports and we’re not afraid to show it. We've closed a healthy Seed Round
with investors that represent all major leagues that believe as passionately
as we do in our future of sports and fan engagement.

We've also just announced a deal to deliver our game for the League of Legends
Championship Series (LCS) -> [https://blog.greenparksports.com/lcs-
image/](https://blog.greenparksports.com/lcs-image/)

We are hiring for the following Engineering roles:

    
    
      * Backend Engineer - 4+ yrs exp.
    

For full role descriptions/listings:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenparksports](https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenparksports)

Thanks and Play ball!

------
nevon
Instabox | Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://instabox.se/](https://instabox.se/)

Instabox ([https://instabox.se/](https://instabox.se/)) is a growing tech
startup that wants to change the logistics industry. We deliver your parcel to
one of our smart boxes, seven days a week, as it should be. You pick it up on
the same day using a pin code, without ever having to spend a second waiting
in line.

We are an engineering team of 18, working across the stack, ranging from our
iOS and Android apps to the code running on our smart boxes. Our stack is
primarily based on Javascript (NodeJS/React), Python and Go, with MongoDB as
our primary data store. We are located close to Medborgarplatsen in central
Stockholm, where you will work together with a close-knit team of product-
focused and motivated developers.

You can read more about the open roles as well as us and what we offer at:

\- Backend Developer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/820207-backend-
developer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/820207-backend-developer)

\- Frontend Developer: [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-frontend-
developer](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-frontend-developer)

We are also hiring for some other roles that aren't listed yet. Specifically,
we are looking for a Senior Engineer in Testing and Reliability, as well as
iOS or Android developers. You can email me directly at tommy [at] instabox.se
if you are interested in any of these roles, or if you would like some more
information. Please attach your resume and any relevant links (Github,
LinkedIn etc.)

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Performance Engineer (HPC) |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~15), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Eastern Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, | Menlo Park, CA
and London, UK | Onsite | [https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test.

Senior Software Engineer (Menlo Park):
[https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Software Engineer (London): [https://bit.ly/39TQ9ov](https://bit.ly/39TQ9ov)

Software Engineer, Test: [https://bit.ly/2YAauMW](https://bit.ly/2YAauMW)

------
angieyenster
Vertex Pharmaceuticals | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus + Equity | ONSITE | open to VISA candidates

Vertex is a biotech company, committed to bringing transformative medicines to
people with serious and life-threatening diseases. We are growing a
Computational Biology group dedicted to Genetic Therapies, such as CRISPR-
based therapeutic gene editing. One example therapy we have worked on is
CTX001, a CRISPR-based gene editing treatment for Sickle Cell Disease and
Beta-Thalassemia, which is currently in clinical trials:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/7805102...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2019/11/19/780510277/gene-edited-supercells-make-progress-in-fight-
against-sickle-cell-disease)

We are currently looking for an excellent computational scientist to develop
and improve cutting-edge methods and software to answer scientific questions
and bring these genetic therapies to patients. A key task for you will be to
develop robust computational software tools and systems that will be leveraged
for the development of genetic therapies. Experience in analyzing genomics
data and developing bioinformatics tools is essential, as are strong software
engineering skills.

We offer competitive benefits and compensation, including salary, bonus, and
equity. Our office is in the Seaport neighborhood of Boston. You would join a
great work environment of motivated, smart, fun, and supportive people.

Please apply at: [https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/vertex_careers/job/...](https://vrtx.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/vertex_careers/job/5004---Vertex-US---Cambridge/Research-Scientist--
Computational-Biology--Methods-Development-_REQ-8902)

------
matt_mb
Mindbody | Principal Software Engineer | San Francisco, Pune | ONSITE | Full-
time | [https://www.mindbodyonline.com/](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/)

Mindbody is the industry leading software powering health, wellness, and
beauty businesses, so work / life balance and a committment to wellness are
baked into our company and mission.

Being recently acquired, we're still a startup but with the security and
investment that comes from a larger company.

You:

* Are a React expert

* Want to be the goto for multiple front-end projects

* Have built multiple React apps using a variety of packages

* Are fluent in Chrome developer tools, especially for debugging

* Have a deep understanding of APIs

* Have a working knowledge of the js environment like npm, webpack, CDNs, ...

* Care about quality, processes and the developer experience

We:

* Use React, Python, Ruby on Rails, AI/ML, Heroku, Codeship, ...

* Care deeply about quality, automated testing and the developer experience

* Allocate 20% tech debt time in every sprint

* Operate in a micro-service oriented architecture

* Release multiple services daily

* Have Flexible hours

* WFH / No meeting Fridays

* Team lunches twice a week

* Weekly tech talks

Apply here: [https://hrbrg.co/y351gs](https://hrbrg.co/y351gs)

Let us know you came from HN :)

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco or REMOTE
(US only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, have raised several million in seed money to date, and currently
employ around forty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join
something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty
supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you
need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can
only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Platform Product Manager with hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-
prod...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-product-
manager)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-
front-e...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-front-end-
engineer)

\- Backend Developer (with Go experience) using GraphQL, Postgres, AWS,
Docker, etc. -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-
devel...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-developer-
with-go-experience)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
jesuspc
Moixa Technology | Software Developer (Senior, Mid, Junior) | ON-SITE |
LONDON, UK | FULL-TIME | 35-75K gbp | FUNCTIONAL PROGRAMMING, TYPESCRIPT,
RUST, HASKELL, AI, AWS Distributed smart energy technology.

We are a clean energy company. We build our own batteries and aggregate them
and other third-party energy storage devices on a Virtual Power Plant to
optimise their behaviour and maximise savings for the end customers. In doing
so we provide part of the flexibility that the Grid needs in order to maximise
the usage of renewable energy and to unlock mass adoption of EV technology.
Our mission is to manage the world's batteries.

You will be joining a small, focused and collaborative team of talented
developers that act autonomously to provide the features that the company
needs to succeed in its mission. Those include any subset of:

    
    
      - Solving complex optimisation problems, using machine learning and other often bespoke algorithms.
      - Building the required platform infrastructure to ingest and process big streams of data in real-time, using AWS primitives.
      - Designing and implementing the business logic to expose our functionality via APIs and UI interfaces, using functional programming and serverless computing.
      - Developing the software for our iot devices including optimisation on the edge and integrations with third-party energy storage devices, using embedded Linux and Rust.
    

You will be encouraged to work and grow your knowledge on multiple parts of
the stack according to your personal interests and abilities. Our team has a
strong tradition of using functional programming and type systems to build
pragmatic and flexible systems to satisfy business requirements. Open
positions:
[https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/](https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/)
Recruitment email: careers@moixa.com

------
nfriedly
FullStory | Atlanta, GA or REMOTE (US & Canada) | Fulltime (preferred) |
[https://www.fullstory.com/](https://www.fullstory.com/)

Senior iOS Framework Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/e7a61f442](https://grnh.se/e7a61f442)

FullStory makes websites and apps suck less by helping authors see where the
pain points and errors are.

The core of our Native Mobile library is written in Rust, and then we have an
Objective-C portion to interface with iOS (and Java for Android).

The majority of the company is in Atlanta, but the majority of the mobile team
is remote, including myself and our manager.

Other jobs listed at [https://grnh.se/068fd7f92](https://grnh.se/068fd7f92)
and more general info is available at
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

I'm just one of the engineers, but if you have any questions you can reach out
to me directly - nathan@[company site]

------
jbrunch
Scalyr | San Mateo | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time, Onsite

We are looking for a Site Reliability Engineer who can help keep our uptime
promise to our customers by making sure we meet our SLOs and can help our
engineering teams ship software to our customers fast and with quality. On
this job, you will have an amazing opportunity to drive outcomes that improve
reliability, stability and cost efficiency of Scalyr. We are looking to add a
SRE with prior extensive operations experience for a SaaS product who can
drive deployment re-architecture with focus on self-service and automation.
Someone who has driven continuous deployment, has run incident post-mortems,
has provided feedback to engineering architecture decisions and has automated
repetitive operational tasks would be a great fit. You will join a like minded
team of awesome SRE engineers who help run our operations smoothly at scale.
We value good written communication skills, data driven decisions and a keen
eye for continuous improvements. You’ll help simplify, have a passion for new
ideas and know how to execute iteratively towards the final goal. We value
candor and collaboration.

SRE and DevOps are two titles loosely used in the industry. A SRE engineer at
Scalyr defines and provisions the common set of tools the engineering teams to
use and facilitate dev <-> ops collaboration by consulting and driving best
practices. SRE at Scalyr is also responsible for uptime and providing feedback
to engineering on architecture. We dogfood Scalyr for our operations and
therefore an SRE also acts as product owner providing product feedback.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at jenny@scalyr.com, or apply directly at
[https://www.scalyr.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer/)

------
tupshin
Open Energy Solutions | Remote USA | Full time

We are seeking a senior Rust engineer comfortable working in C++, and other
languages, as needed.

Help build the future of the smart electrical grid on top of open standards.
The ideal candidate will be able to hit the ground running by implementing
significant system components to fit into the existing architecture, while
gradually contributing to the larger vision.

Responsibilities:

* Collaborate with the team with well communicated and documented processes

* Develop high-quality software design and architecture

* Identify, prioritize and execute tasks in the software development lifecycle

* Review and debug code

* Perform validation and verification testing

* Document development phases and monitor systems

* Ensure software is meeting best practices and technology choices

Requirements:

* Distributed systems experience

* Experience building high availability/mission critical systems

* Extensive engineering experience across multiple systems with 7+ years of experience.

* Comfort switching between multiple programming languages

* Experience and comfort working in a highly distributed team

* Familiar with publish/subscribe architectures - past experience a plus

* Understanding of electric power industry (distribution/transmission) systems a plus

please email tupshin@openenergysolutionsinc.com

------
patv
Vitally ([https://vitally.io](https://vitally.io)) | Backend Engineer | New
York, NY | ONSITE

Vitally is a powerful and beautiful Customer Success Platform that helps SaaS
teams reduce churn. We're a small (just 6 employees) but fast growing team
based in Brooklyn, NY looking to bring on a backend engineer to help us
continue to scale as we rapidly add more customers.

If you care about performance and scalability, we'd love to chat. Since we
process un-throttled analytics data from our customers, we're already solving
interesting scaling problems. Our current backend stack is Node+Typescript,
backed by Postgres, all hosted on AWS. As an early team member, you'll have
plenty of discretion to make technology and design decisions as we grow.

You can apply by emailing patrick [at] vitally.io or via our job posting here:
[https://vitally.io/careers/posts/senior-backend-
engineer](https://vitally.io/careers/posts/senior-backend-engineer)

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
$100K+ | Java / Scala / Linux Engineer, Medical Image Storage and Processing |
Full time

We are looking for a Java and Scala developer with Linux experience to work on
our remote-only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage
and image-transforming services of Ambra Health’s medical image sharing
platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB) medical images in data centers and
cloud environments around the world. The ideal candidate would be able to work
independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make good
design/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java (Scala is a bonus)

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Experience generating, diagnosing or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, etc)

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is transforming education and training industry with conversational AI.
Cognii's award-winning Virtual Learning Assistant is an AI tutor that engages
students in a natural language conversation towards improving their conceptual
mastery. We are currently hiring for the following positions:

1\. NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    

2\. Ruby on Rails developer

    
    
      - Experience in designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design
    

3\. iOS/Android App Developer

    
    
      - Mobile app development with experience in API integration
    

Based out of downtown SF, Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and
advance your career in AI. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in educational technology.

------
meredydd
Anvil | Developer Advocate | Cambridge, UK | On-site | Full-time or Part-time
| [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

Help us fix web development[0] at Anvil
([https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works))!

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
It's faster and easier than traditional web tools, but it's got all the power
of an industrial-strength language, ecosystem and tooling.

We’re looking for a developer with great communication skills, to show people
how to build awesome things with Anvil. You’ll be writing how-to guides, blog
posts and tutorials, building example apps, presenting Anvil at conferences,
and helping our users – from individual developers to huge tech companies –
build their applications. And then you’ll help us work out how to improve
Anvil for them.

It's rewarding work -- developers love being introduced to Anvil (our stand is
always crowded[1] at conferences!). Plus, there are all the advantages of an
early-stage startup: lots of autonomy, and huge impact.

We're bootstrapped and profitable, with customers ranging from tiny to
enormous. Find out more: [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

-

[0] Yes, web dev is broken. Here's the conference-talk-length rant, and the
case for Anvil: [https://youtu.be/6hHQKUeTL1U](https://youtu.be/6hHQKUeTL1U)

[1] [https://anvil.works/blog/img/how-many-t-
shirts/crowd.jpg](https://anvil.works/blog/img/how-many-t-shirts/crowd.jpg)

------
nanabanana112
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

Streaming Application Engineer - Budapest
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4614824002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4614824002))

IT Support Specialist - Copenhagen
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4627228002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4627228002))

Meet the engineering team at Airtame:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
jpoloney
Siteline | San Francisco, CA | 2 Software Engineers & 1 Product Designer |
Fulltime onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/siteline](https://jobs.lever.co/siteline)

Siteline is a startup looking to make building more affordable. We're
turbocharging the productivity of construction professionals by making it
faster and easier to pay and get paid — a surprisingly unsolved problem.
There's a huge opportunity to advance the state of the industry.

We are looking for a UX engineer, a fullstack engineer, and a founding product
designer to join our strong founding team. You have an opportunity to own huge
parts of the product and work with a world-class team who has built products
used by hundreds of millions at Apple, Google, Stripe, and Zynga. Our
leadership (including a serial entrepreneur) places a high value on mentorship
and training future leaders and entrepreneurs. We have early customers and are
well-funded by top-tier investors.

If interested, please reach out to me directly joel@siteline.com.

------
tptacek
Latacora | Chicago | Full Time | Remote (USA) | Security Engineer

If working on security at a startup is appealing, here's an opportunity to
work with a whole group of startups --- in health care, in financial services,
in hardware, in transportation, in AI, and even in sports analytics. You'll be
a member of a growing security team with multiple practice areas, working with
security veterans, talented developers just getting their start in security,
and with the engineering teams of a couple dozen startups. We're consultants,
in a sense, but unlike any other consulting firm I'm aware of.

Latacora builds security teams for startups. We work exclusively with startups
and exclusively over the long term; our clients stick with us for a year or
so, during which our whole team works full time on appsec, cloud security and
secops, and corpsec. Once we've built out a practice, we help our clients
recruit someone full time to keep it running, and transition ourselves out.

This February Latacora is hiring corpsec engineers. Corpsec is an interesting
mix of vulnerability research and security operations. It's responsible for
endpoint fleet security --- the protection of everyone's laptops and phones
--- as well as SSO and email and other company services. Corpsec's portfolio
also includes "vendorsec", which answers the questions "is it safe to install
this program or use this service", and involves short, targeted vulnerability
assessments. Corpsec is the team at Latacora most likely to be doing things in
Frida at any point in time.

We try to be super easy to talk to, we hire almost resume-blind and without
subjective interviews, and will give you more information than you can retain
about what we do and how we hire before you have to answer any questions. I
like us! Mail careers@latacora.com to find out more.

~~~
ghall
Not getting any good applications? Probably because emailing
careers@latacora.com bounced for me!

Try emailing me directly, ghjobs@onymail.com

~~~
tptacek
Wow, that's weird. Fixed. Thanks so much. I woke up in a weird way today and
am way off my game; it's normally jobs@, and latacora.com/careers, which I
scrambled. But now both work.

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens.

We make smart contracts easier to develop at scale, with production level
security. Our developer tools do the heavy lifting to add a flexible second
layer to decentralized application architecture so our clients can focus on
business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \--
Artificial Intelligence -- C++ -- DevOps -- Electrical -- High Speed Digital
-- Embedded -- Engineering -- Hardware -- Mechanical -- Machine Learning --
Manufacturing Operations -- Product Quality -- Robotics -- Software -- User
Experience and Design -- AI Robotics Systems Test -- Core Engineering Services
-- Systems Integration -- Verification & Validation

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

~~~
jophde
I'm interested in chatting about this in the fall. I plan on moving from SF to
SD in the fall to be closer to my fiance's family long term. Email and
LinkedIn in my bio.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Senior Python Engineer | Technical Account Manager | Munich,
Germany | Onsite | Relocation + Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
jamesbeith
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

We are a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven
infrastructure for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps
and smart-meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting,
trading on the wholesale market).

We're looking for strong engineers to join our team as we have a host of meaty
challenges to solve. Python / Django experience would be an advantage but not
a necessity - we're interested in talking to any candidate with a good track
record and an interest in green energy. There's no minimum level of experience
required: we'll consider everyone from graduates (or similar experience)
upwards.

You'll be working for a company that is helping address climate change. We're
helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from
renewable sources. This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon
future.

To apply, please email us your CV to: talent+aus@octoenergy.com

------
mtrunkat
Apify.com | Product Manager | Full-time | On-site | Prague, Czech republic

Apify builds software technology and infrastructure that helps small startups
and the world’s biggest companies leverage the full potential of the web—the
largest source of information ever created in the history of humankind. To
help achieve this, we've developed a serverless cloud platform and tools
focused on web scraping and automation. We are looking for a product manager
who will work with a customer success team, uncover customer needs and then
work with the development team on the delivery of a truly excellent solution.

Who are we looking for?

\- You know how to research user requirements, analyze them, prioritize and
formulate a development road map

\- You are able to take over the prioritization of our product development and
move it to the next level

\- Solving people's problems (both your users and your teams) drives you

\- You are able to work closely with a variety of people and lead a team
(through influence, not authority)

\- You have an ability to thrive in a fast-paced, collaborative, agile
environment

\- Technical background is a big plus

We offer

\- Full-time job in Prague, Czech Republic (we have office in Lucerna Palace)

\- Friendly, inspiring and no-bullshit work environment

\- You'll work with some of the most talented and experienced developers in
Prague

\- Flexible working hours, possibility to work remotely and nobody counts
holidays, as long as the work gets done

\- Stock options, free lunches, unlimited supply of coffee and beer

[https://apify.com/jobs](https://apify.com/jobs)

------
benlister0
MoveGB | Mid-senior React/Frontend/Typescript Engineers | Bath or Exeter, UK |
ONSITE at least 2-3 days a week | Full-time, perm

We aggregate 10k gym/yoga/bootcamp/climbing/physical activities across the UK
to give 20k customers variety and a convenient search->book->attend interface.
We're refining our product UX and value prop to increase adoption and
retention (we're already ~2x the industry average for retention). Previously
VC funded, and aiming for break-even this year.

We're a small product/engineering team of 6 engineers (all mid-to-senior) and
1 designer, and we're looking for someone who can contribute at a similar
level. No politics, micromanagement etc - everyone here works to their
strengths.

Full description and link to apply: [https://go.movegb.com/about-move-careers-
software-engineer](https://go.movegb.com/about-move-careers-software-engineer)

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we use data science and machine learning to deliver a customer
playbook for consumer brands. We do this by predicting individual-level
customer lifetime value and using that to empower business leaders to drive
consumer engagement, acquisition, and growth.

We are venture-backed, and looking for A players. For more on what we do, see
our blog [https://retina.ai/blog/](https://retina.ai/blog/)

\- Forward Deployed Data Scientist [https://retina.ai/positions/forward-
deployed-data-scientist-...](https://retina.ai/positions/forward-deployed-
data-scientist-client-facing/)

\- Client Partner [https://retina.ai/positions/client-
partner/](https://retina.ai/positions/client-partner/)

------
amychoi
BBB National Programs |[https://bbbprograms.org/|](https://bbbprograms.org/|)
ONSITE (Washington, DC Metro Area)

BBB National Programs (BBB NP) fosters trust, innovation, and competition in
the marketplace through the development and delivery of cost-effective third-
party self-regulation, dispute resolution and other programs. BBB NP is the
national self-regulatory unit of the former Council of Better Business Bureaus
(CBBB).

BBB NP is where corporations, industry, and trade associations work together
to address issues of national and international importance, and to foster
industry best practices in truth-in-advertising, child-directed marketing,
data privacy, and dispute resolution.

We are hiring for a Digital Advertising Compliance Specialist. To view the
full job description, please visit our careers site:
[https://bbbprograms.org/careers](https://bbbprograms.org/careers)

Qualified applicants may e-mail their cover letter and resume to
achoi@bbbnp.org

Thanks!

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | Various Roles | Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

TradeRev's mission is to make car sales fair and easy for everyone. TradeRev's
product is a digital marketplace that is used by dealers across the US and
Canada to buy and sell inventory. As part of the group of companies under the
KAR Global umbrella, we're currently in a hyper-growth phase to accelerate our
domination of the automotive wholesale industry.

We're hiring for various roles software engineers, software test engineers,
product managers, a release manager, etc. We're looking for people that will
grow with the company and adapt to the new roles and responsibilities as we
scale.

Our codebase is in JavaScript, Java, Kotlin, Swift, Python. We're on AWS. We
run on Kubernetes (EKS) with Kafka (MSK).

Our interview process: \- Phone screen \- Take-home assignment \- Three on-
site technical interviews. Please mention HN in your application.
[https://jobs.lever.co/traderev](https://jobs.lever.co/traderev)

------
ns9292
Deloitte | Arlington, VA / Washington, DC | Fulltime, Onsite

Join Deloitte and contribute to open-source! In this role, you will help
build, customize, and deploy an open-source data analytics platform (SEMOSS -
[https://semoss.org/](https://semoss.org/)). The platform is used by many of
our clients to solve challenging business problems through data federation and
advanced analytics.

Apply below or reach out at semoss@deloitte.com

Front-end Developer/Designer:
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/us/en/job/DELOA003XUNITEDSTATESE2...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/us/en/job/DELOA003XUNITEDSTATESE20ROSCACSLR003ACENUS/Front-
End-Developer)

Back-end Developer:
[https://jobs2.deloitte.com/us/en/job/DELOA003XUNITEDSTATESE2...](https://jobs2.deloitte.com/us/en/job/DELOA003XUNITEDSTATESE20ROSCACSLR004ACENUS/Back-
End-Developer)

------
atomfinance
Atom Finance ([https://atom.finance](https://atom.finance)) | Multiple
Positions | Brooklyn, New York | Onsite | Full time

Atom is a venture-backed well-funded FinTech startup building the next-
generation investing platform ([https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/12/atom-
finance](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/12/atom-finance)). Our mission is to
empower everyone to make informed investment decisions by democratizing access
to institutional-quality resources.

Stack: Node.js / React / React Native / Typescript / GraphQL / PostgreSQL

We are looking for multiple roles including: Full Stack Engineer, Director of
Engineering and Data Engineer.

You can see all our roles at
[https://atom.finance/careers](https://atom.finance/careers)

Ready to apply? Please send your resume and any additional relevant materials
to careers@atom.finance and tell us you came from Hacker News.

------
markseltenrijch
Awkward | Frontend Developer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full time | ONSITE

Awkward represents a well chosen multidisciplinary team of professional design
and development specialists. Together, we share decades of experience in the
software industry. Experience that we use to create products that are
cooperatively built to the needs and wants of our clients.

We are currently looking for a passionate frontend developer who wants to
strengthen the Awkward team. Your responsibilities will include building and
maintaining high quality software using libraries such as React and Redux.

You are able to write and maintain high quality code and are experienced in
optimizing for mobile devices. We consider experience with programming
languages like ReasonML, Elm and TypeScript as a plus. The same goes for
experience with AWS and web technologies like Node.js and GraphQL.

You can find more information on our website:
[https://www.awkward.co/frontend-developer](https://www.awkward.co/frontend-
developer)

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

Notemeal is a software platform built for performance dietitians to optimize
athlete nutrition. We are looking for a senior software engineer with
experience as an athlete. Our founders are both technical (I am one of them),
and previously managed software dev + data science teams for the New England
Patriots. This will be our first hire, and thus will offer significant equity.

We are bootstrapped off of friends + family, and have clients in place across
the NFL and NCAA generating revenue. We are optimistically aiming in
preparation for contracts with the US Military, and National Olympic
Committees, and are hiring in anticipation of this. We are operating in the
Professional Sports market, with bigger plans in years to come.

Stack: Apollo, GraphQL, React, Ionic, Typescript, Node, PostgreSQL, Heroku +
AWS

Learn more at the link above, or email us at careers@notemeal.io

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing New York
(but remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR
pros and marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very
flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if you let responsible
people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline, not only
will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee! We are
devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.
We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more. Muck Rack was also listed as one of Crain's Top 100
Places in New York to work!

If you enjoy Django, scraping, textual analysis, information extraction, and
_data_, this is your place. Our engineers are not siloed to any particular
part of the application - everyone contributes everywhere. Bonus points if you
are familiar with browser performance profiling, search relevancy tuning,
security, DevOps interest and experience, or have a demonstrated empathy for
design. We are especially keen on talking with people with experience managing
and indexing large volumes of data with ElasticSearch, or have general
experience with scale.

Our tech stack includes Python 3, Django, Celery, MySQL, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, ES6 and Webpack on the front-end, Varnish, and Ansible.

We would love to talk to you!

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/muckrack/jobs/4250275002)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
crly
Disney Streaming Services | Senior Software Engineer | NY, UK, and Remote in
US | Full-Time

Join the team that launched to millions of Disney fans overnight! We're just
getting started, and the Stream Security team is looking for senior engineers
to build performant APIs to facilitate sophisticated security systems at
scale. Your strong technical skills and expertise will be an important
addition to a remote-first team that's constantly pushing the limits of our
tech.

We build in Scala using Play or http4s, with Cats, FS2 and Cats Effect. Our
services run on AWS ECS, and we heavily use many other AWS services including
DynamoDB, DAX, Lambda, Kinesis, Elasticsearch and more.

You'll excel in this role if you have deep functional Scala experience,
ideally with Cats Effect/ZIO, and love digging into new, previously unsolved
problems of scale together with our team and partners at AWS, Google, Apple
and Microsoft.

If this is you, drop me a line (email in profile)

------
AriaMinaei
Theatre.js | Onsite & REMOTE (We're in Berlin & Helsinki) | VISA | Full-Time |
[https://www.theatrejs.com](https://www.theatrejs.com)

Tags: Design tools, HCI, PL, Visual programming, Procedural design, Constraint
solving, Graphics programming, Animation, React, TypeScript, Node.js, Rust,
SwiftUI

Our product is a design tool that brings high-fidelity design and motion
graphics to web and mobile.

Our long-term goal is to expand this into a design tool for dynamic systems
(apps, generative art, explorable explanations). We aim to blur the line
between designer/developer, author/consumer, and artist/scientist.

Our inspiration comes from the work of Ivan Sutherland, Seymour Papert, Bret
Victor, and others.

Positions:

\- Principal software engineer / CTO: You'll be leading a small team of senior
and junior developers, through rapid product iteration, and ambitious, one-of-
a-kind technical challenges. Current challenges range from a real-time
multiplayer editing environment with branching history, to a high-performance
animation engine for web and mobile.

\- Visual designer (Branding/UI/UX/Motion): You'll be joining our team of HCI
researchers, elevating their designs with gorgeous aesthetics. A solid
portfolio demonstrating a love of cinematic visuals and meaningful motion
design would be a great plus.

(If you don't fit the above profiles, but this stuff is your cup of tea, then
we'd love to hear from you regardless.)

\---

Note that this is an early-stage startup and we're in the middle of raising
our first round. You'll be part of the core team of 6, with all the
excitement/responsibility/growth that entails :)

hello@theatrejs.com

------
pudo
OCCRP | www.occrp.org | ONSITE (Sarajevo, Bosnia) or PARTIALLY REMOTE | Full-
time

The Organized Crime and Corruption Reporting Project (OCCRP) is an award-
winning network of investigative reporters in countries across the world. In
the last few years, we’ve published the Panama Papers, the Paradise Papers,
the Troika, Azerbaijani, and Russian Laundromats, and many other large,
collaborative, investigative projects.

We are looking for a Head of Web to move our primary website and related
project sites to a new generation of digital and visual storytelling. You will
build an in-house digital team and draw on external skills as needed. You will
work closely with our editorial, data and tech teams. You will lead on
managing the look and feel of OCCRP and handling migrating the back end of
occrp.org towards an improved content management system.

[https://www.occrp.org/en/occrp-jobs/head-of-
web](https://www.occrp.org/en/occrp-jobs/head-of-web)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco,
CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
mb19
Quizlet | Staff Fullstack Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time |
[https://www.quizlet.com](https://www.quizlet.com)

We are looking for a Staff Fullstack Engineer to help support our Activation
POD which sits under the Growth Team. The mission of the Activation team is to
"make the first experiences people have with Quizlet Magical -- with the right
content, tools, and knowledge right away". They are currently trying to
accomplish that mission by connecting new learners with content and
encouraging them to sign up so we can provide personalization and better
studying experiences when they come back.

Technologies: Java, NodeJS, Python

[https://jobs.lever.co/quizlet-2/aec3dc46-788b-4cd4-8920-de11...](https://jobs.lever.co/quizlet-2/aec3dc46-788b-4cd4-8920-de11c2ac3b48)

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me directly at meredith.wade [at]
quizlet [dot] com.

------
smashface
SAS | Web UI Developer | Cary, NC | Full Time

[https://erp-sas.icims.com/jobs/20579/web-ui-developer/job](https://erp-
sas.icims.com/jobs/20579/web-ui-developer/job)

Looking for early mid-level developer for a web developer position. Our team
builds an internal component library that gets used across a large number of
web applications that we ship to customers. We're building our next generation
of the library in React. This is rebuilding the whole thing from the ground up
using some of the latest modern tools we can find: Storybook, Jest,
TypeScript, functional/hooks-based components, etc. We have some tight
accessibility requirements and so having a11y experience is big plus for this
role.

SAS is regularly recognized as one of the best places to work for in US and
around the world. On-site gym + pool, health services, day care, subsidized
cafes. Full suite of standard benefits like dental, medical, retirement, etc.

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Chicago, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Amsterdam |
Onsite | [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com) Flexport’s
mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing a
huge industry that touches every country on the planet, which means solving
complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love learning, are
passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global impact of the
solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (US/Canada only) | [https://inc-
query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
rickey_ronin
ROJECT RONIN|San Mateo, CA| Hiring Front End Engineers, Sr. Android Engineer,
Sr. DevOps, Sr. Designer and more!

Location: Downtown San Mateo, CA (5 min walk from CalTrain, nearby parking,
TONS of eateries)

WHAT WE DO: We are developing an end-to-end cancer care platform that helps
doctors and patients make better-informed decisions about treatment, by
surfacing all the relevant information they need to assess their options and
take confident, decisive action.

OPEN ROLES:

\-- Senior Android Engineer (recent exp with Kotlin in a production
environment is desirable)

\-- Sr. DevOps Lead (k8s experience is desirable)

\-- Sr. SWE (open to all tech stack experience! Our teams are FE/BE split so
please let us know your preference by applying to the appropriate role. We are
open to remote.)

Our Tech Stack:

\-- Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js., Elixir, Python, Docker, k8s, Kafka,
GraphQL, MySQL, OCI, Microsoft Azure

You can find our jobs on our website:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin) Come
join us in improving cancer care!

------
jryoo
DroneDeploy | Senior Product Manager | ONSITE - San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://dronedeploy.com](https://dronedeploy.com)

DroneDeploy makes drones useful across all industries by bringing safety,
visibility and efficiency to job sites across various industries through high-
resolution maps, 3D models, and workflows.

* Over 5,000 customers

* 1M drone flights / year

* 100M acres mapped to date

* Series D startup backed by Bessemer, Scale, Energize, and Emergence.

We are looking for a senior product manager to join our insights team to own
and build analytics products on top of the visual data captured in our
platform.

[https://jobs.lever.co/dronedeploy/1809995d-7f66-44ed-a967-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/dronedeploy/1809995d-7f66-44ed-a967-bc8e480069f0)

Other positions:
[https://www.dronedeploy.com/about/careers/](https://www.dronedeploy.com/about/careers/)

------
falrach10
NativeWaves | Frontend Web Developer & Mobile Developer | Salzburg/Austria |
ONSITE | [https://www.nativewaves.com/](https://www.nativewaves.com/)

NativeWaves is a young company that provides cutting edge audio and video
encoding solutions for cinema, broadcast and esports. We are working together
with renowned international broadcasters, content creators, sports leagues and
hardware manufacturers to deliver next-level synchronised, multiscreen
experiences to viewers.

We want to strengthen our core team in Salzburg/Austria and are looking for
web and mobile developers.

Frontend Web Developer:
[https://www.nativewaves.com/archives/2445](https://www.nativewaves.com/archives/2445)

Mobile Developer:
[https://www.nativewaves.com/archives/2453](https://www.nativewaves.com/archives/2453)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders only

We currently are looking to hire one fullstack (React, Java) senior engineer,
or team lead. We have a "engineering over management" culture where you find
engineers both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are
self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma et al before.

We are building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server -
e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland. We
do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we regularly impress
clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Use "HN Feb" in subject line to help us filter out spam.)

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast, highly-available and simple to
use API service.

We are an ambitious startup that is looking to expand:

* Backend Software Engineers (Go)

* Senior iOS developer

* Senior Android Developer

* DevOps Engineer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. When it comes to software engineering, ownership and quality are
key: our goal is to deliver stable software. Our talented team is diverse,
highly technical and collaborative, which makes Stream a great place to learn
and improve your skills.

Our tech stack: \- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

If what we do sounds interesting, email me on merel@getstream.io or head over
to [https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)!

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | Onsite | Various
Locations (see below for more detail)

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER, MADRID/SPAIN, OR ASIA-PACIFIC)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* IOS PLATFORM ENGINEER (BOULDER OR REMOTE)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER, MADRID/SPAIN, OR ASIA-PACIFIC)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

~~~
AWildC182
Are you guys expanding exponentially or is your turnover obscene? I don't
think I've yet to see a Who's Hiring without an Occipital post...

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
qwilrleo
Qwilr | Sydney | Senior Full-stack Engineer Node/React | Full-time Onsite |
$120 - $160K +

We're a Sydney-founded startup made up of ex-Google, Campaign Monitor,
McKinsey and Microsoft folks, heading into Series A, with our global team of
30. Be part of our foundational team of engineers, thinkers, creators as we
head into a year of growth in product, team and business.

Our tech stack: Node, React, Javascript (Typescript), MongoDB, AWS. We have
frequent Work-from-home days.

[https://qwilr.com/jobs](https://qwilr.com/jobs) or email careers@qwilr.com

Qwilr helps users create powerful, intelligent web documents that give you
analytics for insights, and integrates tools from Slack, to Salesforce with
Qwilr. Using Qwilr, documents are no longer just static documents, but
beautiful pages that harness the power of the web.

Evidence here:
[https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi](https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi)

------
kgrarecyte
RareCyte | [https://rarecyte.com/](https://rarecyte.com/) | Seattle, WA |
Full-time, Onsite | Software Engineers

RareCyte is a well-funded life science company focused on the development of
unique technology to detect and characterize rare cells in blood. Our
technology platform has been adopted by leading research institutions and
pharmaceutical companies world-wide for research and clinical programs. The
RareCyte platform has the potential to become the leading diagnostic tool in
oncology, prenatal diagnostics, infectious disease and immunology.

Our full stack includes Vue.js, Swagger, Python/Flask and C++/Qt.

Hiring Software Engineers (Please visit us at:
[https://rarecyte.com/careers/](https://rarecyte.com/careers/)): Front End
Developer with HTML, CSS, Javascript in a production environment Full Stack
Developer with Python, Javascript and RESTful API experience

------
daniel_iversen
Asana | Solutions Consultant (Pre-sales) | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME | Salary market rate

At Asana we have created a platform that makes teamwork more effortless. We're
looking for a Solutions Consultant to join our team in Australia (we are 16,
growing to 25+ across the different roles here in Sydney). This is a pre-sales
role and you'll be working with sales reps as well as lots of customers where
you'll be responsible for technology and solutioning in the sales phase;
vision, roadmap presentations, security workshops, API details, deployment
planning etc. Lots of fun, growth and variety. If you like collab technology,
SaaS, and selling, then consider joining a successful team of fun and capable
people working for a very fast growing SaaS company in an exciting space and
(IMHO) one of the most exciting tech companies around today! Email me at
danieliversen (at) (company name) .com (esp. if you want a chat or have
questions)

------
mbown
Afterpay | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | Security Engineering

* Application Security Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/afterpaytouch/10e79e49-09f0-4b23-9254-...](https://jobs.lever.co/afterpaytouch/10e79e49-09f0-4b23-9254-e1f750e7022b)

* Cloud Security Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/afterpaytouch/1abc9ac7-9b4c-45e9-93b5-...](https://jobs.lever.co/afterpaytouch/1abc9ac7-9b4c-45e9-93b5-4accf9040b0b)

Afterpay is building the world’s favorite way to pay. It’s our security team’s
job to ensure that we’re also the world’s most trusted way to pay.

The fundamental job of our application and cloud security engineers is to make
sure that the easiest way for Afterpay engineers to build applications is also
the safest. Our security team is technology-driven and committed to self-
service and automation.

Application security engineers work with developers to pinpoint and trace
security issues, conducting vulnerability research across our products. We
build modern software in Java, Python, Swift, React, and Angular. We’re
investing in software security automation platforms like Semmle; at the same
time, application security engineers embed directly with project teams to
design and build secure software.

Cloud security engineers work to build security directly into our deployment
infrastructure. We work with all the key AWS services, Terraform, K8s, Kafka,
and Envoy. Cloud security engineers also protect our network perimeter and
manage continuous vulnerability scanning.

These are hard-core security engineer roles at a rapidly-growing Aussie
technology company with a culture that values autonomy, creativity, and
engineering discipline. If you’ve had any experience in roles similar to
these, we’d love to talk to you more about what we’re up to.

------
timridgely
Paytronix | Boston, Cleveland | ONSITE |
[https://www.paytronix.com/](https://www.paytronix.com/) |
[https://www.paytronix.com/careers/open-
positions.aspx](https://www.paytronix.com/careers/open-positions.aspx)

Paytronix provides the most advanced digital guest experience platform for
restaurants and convenience stores. We're expanding our Order & Delivery
product and engineering team, with the following open positions:

* Full-Stack Developer: [https://grnh.se/85ce2c8b1](https://grnh.se/85ce2c8b1)

* QA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/144948a11](https://grnh.se/144948a11)

* Product Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paytronix/jobs/2058544](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paytronix/jobs/2058544)

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Front End Developer:
[http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3](http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/30K9eDN](http://bit.ly/30K9eDN) \- QA Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2IoYML](http://bit.ly/2IoYML) \- Director of Sales Engineering:
[http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0](http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
panabee
Hotpot.ai | Consultant/Freelancer | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)), graphic editor for apps,
extensions, blogs, and digital products. (If you want free graphics, please
ask. Happy to help HN.)

\- Editor Project -

Improve web-based editor with features and enhancements. Many hard problems if
you enjoy pixels and graphics.

\- Editor Skills/Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected child, fonts.

\- ML Project -

Use machine learning to automate/simplify problems in graphic design like logo
creation and background removal. We have a pipeline of projects; email to
learn more.

\- ML Skills/Requirements -

Passion for ML and problems related to graphics/images.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Please send GitHub and SO profiles, resume (optional),
hourly rate, and availability.

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track and follow the latest
ML research; and what problems related to graphics/images you're most
interested in solving with ML.

------
mattkrick
Parabol | Senior Frontend Developer | Remote (US based) | Full-time

We're a fully remote team focused on the future of work.

Stack: Typescript, React, GraphQL, Node

Our code is open source:
[https://github.com/parabolinc/action](https://github.com/parabolinc/action)

Our business is open source:
[https://focus.parabol.co/](https://focus.parabol.co/)

We're one of the hottest productivity startups:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/13-productivity-software-
sta...](https://www.businessinsider.com/13-productivity-software-startups-
investors-2019-12)

We're well-funded: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-
cr...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-crv-
invest-4-million-in-parabol-the-meta-meeting-software-toolkit/)

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech company, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Recently raised a $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
INTFRecruiting
Interfolio – Sr Software Engineer (Front End) – Wash, DC or Fully Remote (US)
– Full time

Interfolio is a fast growing, higher ed SaaS company based in Washington, DC
with 100% fully remote Engineering team, great benefits, flexible work
environment -- solving interesting challenges for higher ed involving
software.

We're seeing a talented and energetic Sr. Software Engineer (Front End) with a
deep understanding of Flux architecture, Angular, and component based
architecture to join our tight-knit team. This role offers a high level of
creativity, leading and mentoring other team members, and an opportunity to
design the future with a company that is challenging the status quo.

Apply through our site:
[https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/e5adb139-95fd-4969-9dc3-fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/e5adb139-95fd-4969-9dc3-fc368c2fd2cd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

or email recruiting@interfolio.com.

------
keithwarren
Upstrem | Full Time | Louisville, KY

One of the worst parts about startups is the valley of despair. But there is
something awesome once you pull out of it and hit hyper growth. That is where
we are and every day is a roller coaster. We are one of the fastest growing
companies in a new segment of commerce and we need help! We are looking for
someone who can straddle the world between operations and technology, a coder
who can look at a 200 foot conveyor line with 50 people and find ways to make
it more efficient. Someone who is crazy with the details and can envision
processes to improve quality and then put them into reality by building it
(code), deploying it, overseeing it and adjusting to make it better.

Do you want to build a unicorn? Here is your chance.

We are looking for software engineers to work from our locations in Louisville
Kentucky. We hire fast and need someone yesterday so shoot us a note @
t.johnson at upstrem.com (careful with spelling Upstrem, no A in it)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 45 people & have another full-on year of growth ahead.
Questions? Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

------
m0shen
Hubdoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto, Canada |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://www.xero.com/ca/about/careers/job/37b130b6b1630ef791...](https://www.xero.com/ca/about/careers/job/37b130b6b1630ef7918e5dde22f373983d6e8f85dfb13f4eff12bb4f8e5dc68a/)

You will become an integral member of our document workflow team, who are
responsible for all customer facing aspects of the Hubdoc application. Your
remit will be focused on our web, and mobile front-ends and their supporting
APIs as well as our document intake pipeline which processes millions of
financial documents per month. We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and Docker.

Apply via the link. I am the hiring manager for this specific role, feel free
to ask general questions here.

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE LOOKING FOR GO BACKEND ENG

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring: a Backend and Machine Learning engineers: [http://bit.ly/back-
senior-backend-engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you. James - CTO @ Back
[https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

~~~
cereniyim
Hey James, I want to apply for the machine learning engineer role, but didn't
see it in the current openings. How can I apply? Thanks!

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Backend Developer, Full Stack, Database | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
backend and full-stack engineers to work on creating a genomic analytics and
visualization platform. Genomic data is growing at a rate where it will become
one of (if not the) biggest types of data in the world. This data holds
enormous insights and value in fields such as drug development, personalized
medicine, disease diagnosis, crop development, and more. However, only a
fraction of that potential is currently being realized.

The successful applicant will be developing (potentially leading the
development of) our real-time variant warehouse, which powers our analytics
and visualization platform. The warehouse is built on postgres.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
SanderMak
Picnic Technologies | Software Engineer (Java) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | Full-time | [https://join.picnic.app/job/software-
engineer-986403](https://join.picnic.app/job/software-engineer-986403)

Picnic is Europe's fastest growing online grocery scale-up. We create the
whole experience all the way from our shopping app to delivering the groceries
at the door with our own electric vehicles. Picnic is currently active in The
Netherlands and Germany, expanding at a fast pace.

In this role, you help building products that support crucial parts of the
Picnic experience. This ranges from a custom warehouse management system, to
sophisticated planning and routing challenges, to e-commerce building blocks
facilitating continuous experimentation. You can also read our blog to get a
better feel for what we do: [https://blog.picnic.nl](https://blog.picnic.nl)

Wondering about our application process? It's fully transparent and described
here: [https://hiring.picnic.app](https://hiring.picnic.app) (if you have
suggestions for this process, feel free to create a Pull Request:
[https://github.com/PicnicSupermarket/hiring-
experience](https://github.com/PicnicSupermarket/hiring-experience)).

Our tech stack: Java 11 / Spring (Reactor/WebFlux) / PostgreSQL / MongoDB /
Kubernetes / AWS / GitHub

For other development roles, see [https://join.picnic.app/team/technology-and-
engineering](https://join.picnic.app/team/technology-and-engineering)

You can apply through the links above, or shoot an email to
sander.mak@teampicnic.com if there's anything you can't find in the supplied
links.

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is ~50 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (SF, NY, or Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Sales Engineer (NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f1138...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f11385f285c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | San Carlos, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

These are onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria.
Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
mymmaster
ButterCMS | SaaS Headless CMS | Remote | Full Stack Developer

I'm the founder. Get in on the ground floor of a leading SaaS Startup and
learn what it’s like to build a SaaS company.

We're seeking a talented and motivated Full Stack Django + Vue.js Developer
with a strong background in software design and development having worked on
multiple projects over their career. This is an exciting full-time opportunity
to work in a fast-paced environment.

ButterCMS is an innovative start-up SaaS business that delivers value to
Developers and Marketers through a headless, API-based CMS (Content Management
System) and blogging platform. Butter is a developer-friendly CMS that enables
developers to build modern apps while also providing their marketing teams
with the tools needed to make website content updates. Our customer base of
Software Developers and Marketers come from a widely varied set of industries.

Interested? Shoot me an email.

~ Jake

~~~
Abdur91
can you mention your email?

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal / Under Armour | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal helps millions of people stay healthier and happier. With a
database of more than 5 million foods and hundreds of exercises, top fitness
technology partners, community support, insights, and seamless access to your
personal health information across all major platforms, MyFitnessPal is the
leading free resource for achieving and maintaining health goals.

We are currently hiring for: Engineering Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076)

Lead Scala Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

Senior Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650)

Lead Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1956443](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1956443)

Senior Web Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1951289](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1951289)

Senior Data Scientist
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1776897](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1776897)

~~~
mpal14
2 new roles just opened: Senior Software Engineer, Nutrition Core Team (SF,
ATX, or Baltimore) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2082583](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2082583)

Software Engineer, Nutrition Core Team (SF, ATX, or Baltimore) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2082575](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2082575)

------
danielforsyth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Healthcare Data Analyst |
Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | ONSITE

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Center for Healthcare Quality
and Analytics (CHQA) are looking for data analysts to join our team. Analysts
are responsible for empowering users with data across the institution,
providing a unique blend of clinical, technical, and analytical expertise. We
are mostly using SQL and R at the moment.

The team works with multiple groups within the organization to improve
clinical quality, improve patient safety and streamline operations. The team
combines business knowledge with technology to empower decision makers and
believes that analytics and data can improve outcomes, optimize processes, and
reduce costs. The team is looking for creative problem solvers who are excited
about joining a collaborative team with a big impact.

If you're interested or have any questions my email is in my profile.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Designers and PM

Theorem is Hiring! We are a remote-first team partnering with enterprise
organizations and startups to solve their business challenges by identifying,
designing and building innovative software solutions.

Backend - Ruby - [http://bit.ly/2GP5mdh](http://bit.ly/2GP5mdh) Backend -
.NET: [http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG](http://bit.ly/36Rj2PG) Architect / Principal
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2UnU5bJ](http://bit.ly/2UnU5bJ) SRE:
[http://bit.ly/2UmYaNE](http://bit.ly/2UmYaNE)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and all open
opportunities in UX, Product and Sales

Please email me directly with any questions Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
aretaic
Fraudio | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Onsite | Full-time

We are bringing the latest AI technology to the finance and payments sector
and looking to disrupt it. We build the bridge from cutting-edge to practical.
Creating tools that productionize the latest discoveries in AI for our clients
from our office in Amsterdam

We are a team with a lot of experience in the payment space and AI technology
(our CEO has a PhD in AI)

We believe that by equipping people with the best tools to solve their own
problems, we can tackle problems better, together.

What we're looking for is Full-Stack Engineer (3+ years experience) who is
passionate about code, continuous improvement and agile development. Someone
who can help us push the boundaries, deliver the latest insights from ArXiv to
our customers and create quality software.

Tech Stack: python, scala, go, postgres, docker, kubernetes, aws, gcp, spark,
tensorflow + others

Please email me your resume or questions and let me know your from HN! : oswin
[at] fraudio.co

~~~
sevmardi
Fraudio.co doesn't seem to exist.

------
gobrana
Doist | Backend Developer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#backend-developer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#backend-developer-python)

Doist | Senior Backend Developer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-backend-developer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-backend-developer-python)

Doist | Frontend Developer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#frontend-developer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#frontend-developer-javascript)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a calmer, more balanced,
more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

If you decide to apply, I strongly encourage you to read the following article
for tips on what we look for in a strong application:
[https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-
at-d...](https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-at-
doist-1df4bc203bcf)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
hattar
Smartwyre | Denver, CO | Full-time, ONSITE

Smartwyre is a startup working in the Agritech space. We aim to network
together the businesses who supply the world’s farmers with the goods and
services they use to grow crops. We do this by assisting our customers with
inventory, transaction, and rebate management.

We're seeking developers with strong .NET and React skillsets to work on our
.NET Core based REST API and our React app. Experience with one or the other
is necessary as is a willingness to work across both technologies. We're
building a newish team so this role has a lot of opportunity to influence the
processes, culture, and practices of a new and quickly growing team.

Email at hiring@smartwyre.com. See a current set of our job listings here:
[https://www.builtincolorado.com/company/smartwyre/jobs](https://www.builtincolorado.com/company/smartwyre/jobs)

------
jsulak
FlightAware | Multiple | Full-time | Houston and Austin ONSITE |
[https://flightaware.com](https://flightaware.com)

FlightAware’s looking to hire some amazing humans for a variety of roles,
including an engineering manager, ui/ux designer, senior data scientist, and
sales engineer. And of course software engineers. We process over 180 million
incoming messages / hour from >25,000 data feeds to produce the best, most
complete, and most accurate real-time flight-tracking service in the industry.
The engineering team is about 65 people and growing fast. We’re profitable and
self-funded. We have some fun benefits, including a flight training
reimbursement program to support people getting their private pilot’s license.

If interested, please check out
[https://flightaware.com/careers](https://flightaware.com/careers)

------
bg0
Opslock | Montreal, Quebec Canada | Onsite | Full time |
[https://opslock.com](https://opslock.com)

At Opslock we help save lives at work. We have a variety of roles at a dog
friendly office in the heart of the Mile End in Montreal.

Workplace incidents have a massive impact on our communities and our economy,
causing environmental disasters, production losses, and over 6000 lives lost
annually in North America alone. Beyond devastating families, this represents
a burden of >3BN dollars weekly.

We have an exciting product that we believe is going to change the way
industrial organizations function (and save a lot of lives!).

Open Roles:
[https://angel.co/company/opslock/jobs](https://angel.co/company/opslock/jobs)
Web Developer, Backend (& Senior) Developer, Mobile Developer, Solutions
Developer

Tech Stack: React, React Native, GraphQL, Typescript, Node.js

~~~
electrotype
"Dog friendly" always gets my attention! :-)

~~~
jordigh
It's pretty common in Mtl's Mile End. I see a lot of people bringing dogs into
my office building.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
php-ruby-bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-php-ruby-bangkok)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-4)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-4](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-4)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-9](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-9)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-6](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-6)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $130k - $200k +
equity | Onsite

Help us build a data privacy platform.

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer, but the reality is
that many organizations are ill-prepared to comply with privacy laws, so we're
helping to streamline the entire process. In doing so, we will help give users
more control over their personal data.

We integrate with many saas solutions, data lakes (s3 + json/parquet/orc/etc)
and data warehouses (redshift, snowflake, etc) to easily access, delete and/or
anonymize data.

We have very healthy growth.

We're currently looking to hire someone with 5+ years experience, and
preferably a seasoned frontend engineer, or a backend engineer with experience
on various backend systems.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, rds, athena, etc) * ruby/rails, react, python, go * postgres, redis, s3

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | REMOTE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com/apis](https://benzinga.com/apis),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)

A fintech + financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on
our users and our product. We reach over 25+ million users and 200+ million
impressions / month. Seeking people who love to code, design, build, move fast
and get shit done.

* (Sr) Frontend Engineering Lead (React, Typescript, NextJS, ...)

* (Sr) Backend Go & DevOps Engineers (Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka, ...)

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
oskari
Aiven | Developer Advocates, Site Reliability Engineers, Support Engineers |
Helsinki, Boston, Berlin, Sydney | ONSITE |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers)

Aiven is a rapidly growing, well funded startup creating fully managed cloud
services from the best open source data technologies (e.g. Apache Kafka,
Cassandra, PostgreSQL.)

Our cloud services allow our clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on open source technologies and we're active open source contributors.

We're headquartered in Helsinki, Finland and also have offices in Berlin,
Boston and Sydney. We're now looking for new team members for engineering and
go-to-market positions.

See [https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers) for more information.

------
scandit
Scandit | Zurich, Switzerland & Warsaw, Poland & Tampere, Finland | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://www.scandit.com](https://www.scandit.com)

At Scandit, we develop real-time computer vision solutions for smartphones,
wearables and robots that combine modern machine learning approaches with
computer vision.

My team is looking for a Mobile JavaScript Engineer (JavaScript, Cordova,
React Native, Titanium):

You will be responsible for our customer-facing mobile JavaScript layer of our
core product. Our products are today used on hundreds of millions of Android
and iOS devices in their native version, and you will help us bring the same
snappy user experience to the web layer on mobile. You will design APIs and
create elegant samples to show our customers how easy it is to integrate our
leading barcode scanning technology in their own products.

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=1956...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=1956813)

We are also looking for a Full-stack Engineer:

You will be responsible for bringing the web experience to a new green-field
product we are currently developing. You will work in a cross-functional team
with other mobile and machine learning engineers to build a customer-facing
web dashboard using an appropriate tech stack as well as design and develop a
scalable web API using best practices in Python. With the help of other full-
stack engineers at Scandit you will also set up the infrastructure for the
product on Google Cloud. You will also integrate the new products with our
existing codebases.

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=2060...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=2060862)

------
gadd1323
TruValue Labs | Sr. Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time (ONSITE)
/ Salary + Stocks + Awesome Benefits - Fast-growing Series B start up.

Sr. Backend Software Engineer

-Must have 4+ years of professional development experience with recent backend focus. -Our stack is Node.js and MongoDB for data. B2B SaaS product. Building on AWS cloud.

-Must live in the US for consideration. We're doing Big Data & AI Machine Learning, disrupting the entire Financial Investment Industry and we are the first to combine AI and ESG to help large companies solve systemic problems like climate change. Small Dev team at fast-growing fully-funded international tech startup. Hiring asap!

View Description/Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truvaluelabs/7cb67ae1-623f-40ce-94b4-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/truvaluelabs/7cb67ae1-623f-40ce-94b4-4cb1fe8bc0d7)

Or email me directly at: kevin.gadd@truvaluelabs.com

-Kevin-

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
davidjkerber
OpsCompass | Omaha, NE or Remote | Full Time |
[https://opscompass.com](https://opscompass.com) OpsCompass makes it easy to
manage cloud security, costs, and compliance by providing real-time
visibility, monitoring, and control of your cloud environments such as AWS,
Microsoft Azure and Google Cloud Platform. Gartner calls it Cloud Security
Posture Management[1], I call it keeping out of the Wall Street Journal[2].

We are looking for a user experience designer to level up the user experience
of our product and make it a strategic competitive advantage. We believe
design and user experience are critical to the success of our product and our
company. We have a very technical product; the ability to make the complex
simple will be essential to success.

This will involve:

\- Designing and mocking of user interactions.

\- Ensuring a consistent look, feel, and experience across our product.

\- Working closely with customers, the customer success team, and engineering
to design user experiences.

\- Iteratively improve user experience through data and customer feedback.

We operate as a tight knit team using agile(ish) practices. We talk every day,
deploy often, and work together to define a new industry. We have competitive
salary, medical, dental, vision, 401k, nice hardware, and the opportunity to
work with nice, smart people on cool products.

Feel free to email me at dave@opscompass.com.

[1] [https://www.gartner.com/smarterwithgartner/integrate-your-
cl...](https://www.gartner.com/smarterwithgartner/integrate-your-cloud-
security-posture-with-identity-and-access-management/) [2]
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/capital-one-reports-data-
breach...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/capital-one-reports-data-
breach-11564443355)

------
BossaNovaTA
Bossa Nova|Pittsburgh, PA|ONSITE|VISA|AI,ML,Robotics & DaaS

Bossa Nova (www.bossanova.com), a top 50 Artificial Intelligence high-tech
company as recognized by Forbes, was formed in February 2005 as a spin-off
from Carnegie Mellon University's Robotics Institute to deliver advanced,
robotic technology for seamless retail operations.

Bossa Nova is looking to hire production-level engineers/technologists,
possessing at least 4 years of experience, in the following key areas:

1) Machine Learning Engineer - Computer Vision 2) Senior Software Engineer -
Tools & Infrastructure 3) Software Engineer - Cloud Application 4) Software
Engineer - IoT & Embedded 5) Software Engineer - Data Engineering 6) Software
Engineer - Machine Learning

All of the above positions, and more, can be found on the Careers page of our
website which is www.bossanova.com/careers

Apply now and partner with us in driving the technological advancements of
tomorrow!

------
TPAndy
Trayport | Software Developers and Testers | C# / .Net / react / WPF | Full
Time | ONSITE (London and Vienna)

It’s used to help us build our cities, heat our homes, transport goods and
power the device you are using right now. Trayport’s network and suite of
trading products allows buyers and sellers the opportunity to trade with each
other regardless of country borders. Our technology underpins ~80% of all
Power, Gas, Coal, Emissions and Freight energy trading in Europe. We are a
company that has a big impact on the world!

Yes, we're a Fintech company looking for software developer and testers in
both our London and Vienna (Trayport VisoTech) Offices.

We've got a variety of developer and test roles open for a mix of skills sets.

For more details please visit our careers page -
[https://www.trayport.com/careers/](https://www.trayport.com/careers/)?

------
floodfx
Homebound | Front-end / Full-Stack Engineers | Full-time | Denver or Remote
(US-only)

Homebound is a "full-stack startup"[1] in the US homebuilding market. We build
single family homes in Northern California and Southern California along with
the technology to make the home building process more modern, transparent,
affordable, and rapid. We were founded after the Tubbs Fire [2] which
destroyed thousands of homes in Sonoma, Napa, and Lake County, and threatened
our CEO's home [3], and are deeply connected to the mission.

The challenge and opportunity for engineers at Homebound is to build
delightful experiences for a range of different types of users -- from
homeowners to construction professionals. We are still a small (<10)
engineering team and are looking for key contributors who have both strong
skills and also a passion for establishing best practices for our future
Homebound teammates. We are dedicating to building a team based around three
principals: community, craftsmanship, and communication.

We'd love to connect with mission-driven, quality-oriented engineers who over-
index on communication. Email joinengineering@homebound.com or direct to me at
donnie@homebound.com.

(Tech Stack: GraphQL, React, TypeScript)

[1] - [https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-
startup/](https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-startup/)

[2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire)

[3] - [https://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2020/01/16/she-
al...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2020/01/16/she-almost-lost-
her-home-in-californias-wildfires-instead-she-built-a-200-million-business/)

------
monument_will
Monument | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Monument is an alcohol addiction treatment platform for those looking to
change their relationship with drinking. Designed for sobriety or moderation,
Monument plans are personalized to members’ goals and lifestyle, and available
entirely online. Plans include access to the Monument community, video call
therapy, and physician-prescribed medication. We believe treatment should be
affordable, accessible, and customizable, because life shouldn’t have to stop
for recovery.

We’re looking for a senior software engineer to join our founding team in NYC.
This is a broad role that will contribute to our JavaScript-based frontend and
backend as we push towards a broad public launch.

Tech: NodeJS, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker.

Email: will@joinmonument.com

[https://angel.co/l/2ocT3B](https://angel.co/l/2ocT3B).

------
mattgarnett
ConsenSys R&D | Senior Software Engineer (Rust) | Full-time | Remote

ConsenSys R&D is focused on developing open source technology for the next
generation of Ethereum.

We are looking for senior level engineers and researchers with backgrounds in
systems engineering, distributed networks (p2p), parallel computing,
WebAssembly, and cryptography. Our team is competitively compensated based on
experience.

Some of the things we are working on:

* Building a proof-of-concept client in Rust for Ethereum 2.0 which supports WebAssembly execution for multiple shards.

* Benchmarking the performance of various aspects of WebAssembly runtimes, cryptographic functions, and p2p networking.

* Developing efficient proof tooling for authenticated data structures (merkle proofs).

* Researching and developing global transaction broadcasters.

Apply here: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/?discipline=61666](https://consensys.net/open-roles/?discipline=61666)

------
Marciplan
Sounder | VP of Product & Community Manager | New York City, US | Full-time,
ONSITE

Sounder aims to make hosting, transcription, distribution, monetization, and
measurement simpler for creators — and audio experiences better for everyone.
Sounder aims to bring discoverability to the exploding market for audio
content through its proprietary Pinpoint Audio Search technology, making it
easy to find and share precise moments within millions of podcast episodes.

VP of Product: [https://angel.co/company/sounder-fm-1/jobs/697842-vp-
product](https://angel.co/company/sounder-fm-1/jobs/697842-vp-product)

Community Manager: [https://angel.co/company/sounder-
fm-1/jobs/710998-community-...](https://angel.co/company/sounder-
fm-1/jobs/710998-community-manager)

------
skillshare
Skillshare | REMOTE (US)/Fulltime | Senior Security Engineer

Skillshare [https://www.skillshare.com/](https://www.skillshare.com/) is an
online learning community with thousands of inspiring classes for creative and
curious people, on topics including illustration, design, photography, video,
freelancing, and more. On Skillshare, millions of members come together to
find inspiration and take the next step in their creative journey.

We are looking for our first Senior Security Engineer to lead the technical
charge to drive our security roadmap and security initiatives related to
infrastructure, product, and data.

Job Post:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skillshare/c16185ef-0217-44ad-a802-c09...](https://jobs.lever.co/skillshare/c16185ef-0217-44ad-a802-c099cfc4009f)

------
danjm
MetaMask | Senior Mobile Engineer | Remote |
[https://metamask.io](https://metamask.io)

MetaMask empowers users and builders to transact, raise, share, transfer,
invest, coordinate and distribute value via the decentralized web. We aim to
bring our 1 million+ users a private, secure, robust and delightful user
interface for the ethereum blockchain.

In 2019, we launched our mobile web browser and gained rapid traction. We are
hiring a Senior Mobile Engineer to help lead technical development as we aim
to engage and empower millions of more users.

We are looking for someone with a strong depth of iOS and Android experience,
who can lead feature development in our React Native codebase.

The position is fully remote.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589](https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior. Through our self-service analytics
platform, we help our clients – some of the world's largest brands and
investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did Soulcycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We're 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We're looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Frontend Engineer
      - Engineering Manager
      - IT Lead
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-tak..).

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-over..).

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-..).

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
shonnah
NiceJob |
[https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|](https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|)
Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite / VISA Needed

NiceJob helps small businesses gain the reputation they deserve by helping
boost reviews through AI and other features. We are 2.5 years old,
bootstrapped, and have grown from 2 employees to 21 with $2 million in
recurring revenue.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers who are tired of building buttons
and want to make an impact within a fast-growing tech company. We want someone
who enjoys autonomy, and is full of ideas! Our main stack includes React,
Node.js, SQL.

Apply now! [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-
stack-d...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-stack-
developer?source=www.google.com&popup=true)

------
qrush
Wistia | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, Onsite + Remote |
[https://wistia.com](https://wistia.com)

We're a profitable, long-term thinking oriented company serving up our
business customers' videos and shows. Read more about what we believe in here:
[https://wistia.com/about/values](https://wistia.com/about/values)

Open engineering roles:

* Lead Front End Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719)

If you've got any questions feel free to DM me here or on twitter! (@qrush)

------
hellcow
Thankful | Software Engineers | Venice, CA (Los Angeles) | ONSITE | Full-time

Thankful delivers exceptional customer service for the world's fastest growing
eCommerce companies. We use NLP and Machine Learning to improve the customer
experience for brands you know, solving customer issues in seconds. We pass
the Turing test thousands of times every day.

We're looking for software engineers to join our team and help us as we scale.
Previous experience with Golang and machine learning a plus but not required.

We're a well-funded seed stage company with 15 people on the team. We've
raised money from some of the best venture funds and are growing quickly. We
offer great benefits (unlimited PTO, full medical/dental/vision coverage,
phone plan reimbursement, etc.), competitive salary, meaningful equity, and
our office is 2 blocks from the beach.

Email me (Co-founder, CTO) for more info: evan -at- thankful.ai

------
dalanmiller
Stripe | Integration Engineer | Singapore, Melbourne, Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA

My team is looking for strong technical generalists who are comfortable in
multiple programming languages, interested in working with our users, and
delving into complex integration problems spanning time, currencies, and
alternative payment methods. Most people who have heard for Stripe mainly
think of us as a payments company, but our ambitions are much broader. We hope
to increase global commerce by building financial infrastructure and tools to
meet the needs of companies of all sizes anywhere in the world.

We’re especially keen to chat if you are:

* Confident and comfortable with customers. We're expecting to see user facing roles in your past or present.

* A strong technical generalist. Many of us were engineers in prior jobs.

* Comfortable with code-level debugging (Stripe code and user code)

* Empathetic, collaborative, communicative, consultative

* Intellectually curious, with great problem solving skills

Check out the Integration Engineering roles here:

SG - [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/integration-engineer-
singapo...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/integration-engineer-
singapore/2003347)

JP - [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/customer-integration-
eng/196...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/customer-integration-eng/1962446)

AU - [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/integration-engineer-
melbour...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/integration-engineer-
melbourne/2003343)

Have any questions about the above? Email me directly:
f"{chr(100)}al{chr(97)}n{chr(43)}hn-feb20{chr(64)}stripe{chr(46)}com"

------
edgestreamlp
Edgestream Partners, LP | Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA

Edgestream Partners is a quantitative investment advisor, founded and run by
scientists with a taste for programming. We build scientific models of market
behavior and use them to trade in global markets.

We're seeking highly skilled scientists and engineers to join our Research
staff, which invents and implements the quantitative models that drive trading
in our funds. There are two open roles:

Research Engineer: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
engineer](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-engineer) Research
Scientist: [https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-
scientist/](https://www.edgestreamlp.com/career/research-scientist/)

------
btesser21
Enigma | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.enigma.com](https://www.enigma.com)

Enigma is focused on transforming how businesses interact through data and
technology. We build world-class data infrastructure, developer-friendly APIs,
and intelligent tools that reduce risk, increase revenue, and radically
improve experiences between businesses.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/enigma](https://www.keyvalues.com/enigma)

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972087?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972087?t=9f57b0ba1)

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1909196?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1909196?t=9f57b0ba1)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972063?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1972063?t=9f57b0ba1)

\- Senior IT Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1959269?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1959269?t=9f57b0ba1)

\- Senior Software Engineer, API Products:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1961201?t=9f57b0b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enigmaio/jobs/1961201?t=9f57b0ba1)

Tech Stack: Python, React.js, AWS, Spark, ElasticSearch, Docker, Airflow,
Kubernetes

------
iguana
Replicant | [https://replicant.ai/](https://replicant.ai/) | QA Lead,
Fullstack, Deep Learning, Data Engineering, and Telephony Engineering
positions | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Replicant is a Conversational AI technology that works out of the box to solve
customer problems over the phone. We craft great conversations by combining
Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, and linguistic conversational
design into the fastest, smartest, and most expressive Thinking Machines
you’ve ever spoken with.

We're a small team (~20 people) tackling a big industry with many eyes on it,
using powerful technology. Our team comes from a diverse background of
industry and the arts, and we are distributed across the US and Canada.

Our stack includes TypeScript (browser and node), JavaScript, Postgres, Redis,
Python (3.x), and Pytorch Infrastructure is Google Cloud (though we also use
AWS and Azure) and most services run in k8s (Kubernetes)

We're hiring:

* QA Lead - own quality engineering, E2E testing, automation, and testing conversations on the phone

* Deep Learning / NLP / Transcription - Transformers, Intent detection

* Data Engineering - model data and build data pipelines for realtime low latency inference

* Telephony / DSP Engineer - SIP integrations, low latency audio processing

In order to support you we offer:

* A remote-friendly culture: Communication is big. Most of us work remotely, full and/or part time.

* Offsites: We come together regularly for some unwinding and face-to-face time.

* Benefits: a great health plan, equity, and 401K.

However, the most significant advantage is that you'll be early enough to
shape Replicant's culture and the next era of growth.

Please reach out to: jobs@replicant.ai

------
construelabs
Construe Labs | Full-Stack Developer | Remote |
[https://construelabs.com](https://construelabs.com)

Construe Labs is a start-up based in India, developing innovative web and data
solutions for enterprise clients.

We are looking for a full stack developer with at least 2-3 years of
experience and is looking to learn and widen their knowledge in cutting edge
technologies by building out and helping manage our entire web infrastructure.
Our project entails implementing UI, constructing our API, connecting the two,
and setting up our server infrastructure which also includes database and
architecture design.

Skills - HTML5, CSS3, Python, Django/Flask, NodeJS, React+redux/Vue/Angular,
familiarity with CSS preprocessors, bundlers, docker, nginx/haproxy,
sql/postgres, aws/gcp.

Interested candidates please mail your resume/CV to hiring@construelabs.com

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team. You would help build a modern-day manufacturing
platform:
[https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38](https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
earobinson
CommerceBear | Software Engineer | Toronto, ON | Full-time |
[https://angel.co/company/commercebear/jobs/653252-full-
stack...](https://angel.co/company/commercebear/jobs/653252-full-stack-
developer)

Meet the company making e-commerce bear-able. We’re an e-commerce technology
company that enables furniture manufacturers and wholesalers to generate new
revenue and profits by selling across popular online marketplaces like
Wayfair, Amazon, Overstock, Walmart, and Houzz.

We are an early-stage startup and have just raised a small round. We are
looking to grow the development team from 2 to 6 this year. We build software
that empowers furniture manufactures to manage all their e-commerce needs in
one place. Everything from getting your products listed online, to managing
returns.

Our Stack: Node, Express, Postgres, React, AWS

~~~
samvlessing
CommerceBear is helping a massive + archaic home furnishings market adapt to a
changing customer landscape.

------
saurabhsharan
SafeGraph | Full-time | SF or Remote |
[https://www.safegraph.com/](https://www.safegraph.com/)

SafeGraph's mission is to make the world’s data open for innovation. We focus
on selling data about physical places in the U.S. We are looking for software
engineers to join our small, high-leverage engineering team remotely or in San
Francisco. We are a recently profitable Series A startup with a team of 25 and
growing. Our CEO and founder is the founder of LiveRamp (NYSE:RAMP).

* Software Engineer: [https://www.safegraph.com/careers?gh_jid=4368367002](https://www.safegraph.com/careers?gh_jid=4368367002)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.safegraph.com/careers?gh_jid=4530231002](https://www.safegraph.com/careers?gh_jid=4530231002)

~~~
jawns
Remotes have to fly to SF every month?

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We are growing fast and hiring across our engineering teams for Backend,
Fullstack and Mobile so if it sounds interesting reach out and let's talk.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of the core
laravel functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

For storage we are using MySQL and redis, on the front end we are using
standard templating and JS libraries.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Co-working space reimbursement

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com

------
billQuadio
Quadio ([https://quadio.com](https://quadio.com)) | DevOps Engineer | New
York, NY | ONSITE

Quadio is a new social streaming platform designed to transform how music is
created, discovered, and enjoyed. Harnessing the power of existing
communities, starting with college campuses, Quadio introduces a powerful,
easy, and efficient way for artists to find each other and expand their
audiences, and a fun, gamified way for music fans to find and share everything
from cool and relevant new stuff to the next big thing.

Quadio is looking for a DevOps Engineer to help us create and scale our
infrastructure. We offer a competitive salary and flexible work from home
days.

You can apply by emailing bill [at] quadio.com or via our job posting here:
[https://angel.co/l/2pzy8G](https://angel.co/l/2pzy8G)

------
mooreds
Transposit | Senior Software Engineer - Front End | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time

Transposit is looking for senior frontend engineers to create exceptional
experiences on the web. We’re growing a diverse, fun, dedicated team excited
to build a great product and a great company. We want engineers that care
about usability, performance, and maintainability.

Our mission: Change the way engineering teams approach incident management by
replacing manual toil with human-in-the-loop automation. Our platform easily
allows engineers to share knowledge between team members and across incidents,
streamlining ramp-up and reducing human error.

More details here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/transpositcom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/transpositcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAKtPQrA_p95mff)

------
adamhepner
Nice Project sp. z o.o. / Software Developer in Test (SDET) / Wrocław, Poland
/ Full-Time onsite

We (Nice Project sp. z o.o. - [http://niceproject.eu](http://niceproject.eu))
are currently building a team of test automation specialist to help our german
customers with their automation needs.

Please note, that this is not a classical software tester position: the tests
are currently mostly performed on customer's side, and your job will be to aid
and guide the efforts related to more technical aspects of both functional and
load/performance testing.

What will you be doing at this position:

\- Execute, analyze and report already available performance test of complex,
modular application for print shops. \- Continue automation (in Python) of any
not yet automated test steps \- Be involved in determining the right direction
for ongoing load testing efforts, and creation of completely new load testing
scenarios

Additional objectives that may be relevant to future activities:

\- Help with automation efforts using Ranorex, Robot Framework and/or Selenium
based solutions \- Be involved in testing activities in projects undertaken by
Nice Project

We are looking to hire 2 team members on medium to senior level.

English language is required (duh), German language is required on at least
reading comprehension level.

What else: \- Small team (we're just getting started) where your voice will be
heard \- Interesting projects in a complex domain \- Flexible working hours,
home office, part-time models \- Domain specific trainings \- We plan to
provide further language lessons for our team members to improve their German
language even more

www.niceproject.eu

To apply, fill out the form:
[https://forms.gle/TvQjWdao5mRFK66c6](https://forms.gle/TvQjWdao5mRFK66c6)

------
ljsokal
MongoDB -- NYC | Senior Server Development Platform Engineer | Full-Time,
Onsite | Base + RSU's

We're growing our Server Development Platform Engineering team. In this role,
you would have the unique opportunity to own and build the software
development & release environment for our core MongoDB Server team to build
upon. Your work would range from developing tooling for server developers in
to designing build workflow toolchains in the newest C++ standards and more.
Any interest? Please reach out to me at lauren.sokal@mongodb.com, or apply
directly at
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2024175?gh_src=seekorsw...](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2024175?gh_src=seekorswimcom&utm_campaign=google_jobs_apply&utm_source=google_jobs_apply&utm_medium=organic)

------
k4_ant_man
K4Connect ([https://www.k4connect.com/](https://www.k4connect.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Javascript) | ONSITE (Raleigh, NC) | Full-time

Do Meaningful Work.

We are a purpose-driven, venture-funded technology company creating solutions
that serve and empower older adults and individuals living with disabilities,
in partnership with the people, communities and organizations that also serve
them.

We like to build our solutions with things like Node, React, GraphQL, Docker,
Go, k8s, AWS and more...

We are looking for a Senior Engineer to join our incredible team in Raleigh,
NC. If you're a great fit and have questions about how you can be a part of
our mission, go here:
[https://apply.workable.com/k4connect/j/FE41AF990D/](https://apply.workable.com/k4connect/j/FE41AF990D/)

------
bruceleeable
Formidable | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Full-time | Phoenix | Remote okay

Formidable is a Seattle, Denver, Phoenix, and London-based boutique
engineering consultancy and open source software organization, specializing in
React.js, React Native, GraphQL, Node.js, and the architecture of large-scale
JavaScript applications. We are a team of consultants working together to find
holistic and sustainable solutions to challenging software and process
problems for our clients. We build products for some of the world's biggest
companies while helping their internal teams develop the skillset to build and
maintain thoughtful and scalable systems.

[https://jobs.lever.co/formidable/ebfa04ce-0e62-460b-bcb5-579...](https://jobs.lever.co/formidable/ebfa04ce-0e62-460b-bcb5-579258d8fc88)

Please email me for details: bruce.lee@formidable.com

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company.

Contact me directly with the position you would like to apply: lukasz.madon(
...at..) revolut.com Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

------
nthomas
SynchroGrid | Front-End Software Engineer | College Station | Full Time |
Onsite

We are a College Station, TX based company blending graph algorithms,
visualization, and machine learning to increase the reliability of the
emerging smart grid. Come work with a multi-disciplinary team of computer
scientists and electrical engineers developing a product in use at power
utilities across the country.

This position will be an integral part of improving a SmartGrid application
that mixes a modern, web stack based front-end with a C++ back-end. Our front
end is a customizability engineering workflow to drive simulations and is
based on JS, Typescript, React, etc.

Job Listing:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1692663306/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1692663306/)

Contact Me (CS Cofounder) : nthomas@synchrogrid.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
chrisbentzel
Boston Dynamics | Multiple Software Roles | Waltham, MA and Mountain View, CA
| Full-Time |
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs](https://www.bostondynamics.com/jobs)

Boston Dynamics is a leading developer of advanced mobile robots. See our
YouTube channel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/BostonDynamics/videos))
for a number of examples.

We're looking for Software Engineers across a wide range of disciplines and
experience levels to help us bring our robots into the real world.

While we are definitely interested in candidates with robotics expertise, we
are also looking for people with different backgrounds and experiences.

Examples of software-focused roles include:

\- (Waltham, MA) Engineering Manager to lead the Software Infrastructure team:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/vrBF0PcRJY/Engin...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/vrBF0PcRJY/Engineering-
Manager-Software-Infrastructure)

\- (Mountain View, CA): Software Engineer focused on multi-agent coordination:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/PCHt2APmGI/Softw...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/PCHt2APmGI/Software-
Engineer-MultiAgent-PlanningCoordination)

\- (Waltham, MA): Software Engineer focused on Android applications:
[https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/EP4SSM9nVj/Softw...](https://bostondynamics.applytojob.com/apply/EP4SSM9nVj/Software-
Engineer-Android-Developer)

A full list of roles can be found at
[https://www.bostondynamics.com/careers](https://www.bostondynamics.com/careers)

------
freakydug
Legl ([https://www.legl.com/](https://www.legl.com/)) | London (UK) | Full-
time | Onsite

Legl is a brand new SaaS platform with a mission to digitise the legal
experience. Building on our flagship product, CrowdJustice, we're on a mission
to make providing and using legal services simpler for everyone. We’ve already
shown that we can change the way people pay for legal services, and make it
easier for consumers to access the law and tell their legal story. We’ve won
awards ranging from Best Tech Product (the Lawyer 2019) to Legal Innovator of
the Year (Financial Times, 2018). Now we’re focusing on the lawyer side of our
marketplace.

We’re looking for a Senior Front End Engineer to join our team in Central
London and help us modernise and streamline our front end development. We want
someone who is passionate about good user experience and excited to improve
our tech and help the rest of the team build better interfaces.

Legl is using technology to solve the huge problems faced by lawyers and
consumers of legal services alike. It’s a great opportunity to work with a
committed and brilliant team who all share a vision for increasing access to
legal services and making the justice system work for everyone.

Our culture is focused on values of being collaborative, agile and not ego-
driven. Things move fast, we like to see our work solving problems for our
customers as quickly as possible, and we value each other.

Our team is made up of people who care about healthy working practices,
whether it’s believing in what you are doing, helping us to be better at
diversity and inclusion or making space in their day for their family, it all
helps us grow a strong team. We want people to help us achieve our vision and
contribute to a fun and balanced working culture.

More info and apply here: [https://apply.workable.com/legl-
crowdjustice/](https://apply.workable.com/legl-crowdjustice/)

------
cuberick
LaneOne | San Francisco CA | Ruby On Rails | ONSITE | Full Time | laneone.com

LaneOne delivers amazing experiences at the best live events in the world.
We’re looking for mid to sr. level devs. Concert ticketing is an interesting
problem space with visualization challenges like interactive seatmaps,
inventory management challenges with hundreds of thousands of unique tickets
that need to be priced, tracked and sold. Scaling challenges like gracefully
selling out inventory when demand far outstrips inventory and logistical
challenges like supporting our teams on the ground at 250+ venues around the
world. Have a look at our job posting if you’re interested.

[https://www.laneone.com/careers?bzid=a247cc7b2a9a](https://www.laneone.com/careers?bzid=a247cc7b2a9a)

------
ghiculescu
Workforce.com | SaaS Implementation Specialists / Technical Account Managers |
Chicago, IL | Full time | Onsite

Workforce.com is at the intersection of workforce automation and human capital
management. We are building the world's best positioned company to shepherd
the change before us. We want to ensure that work - and life - remain
meaningful and fruitful for everyone. Today, we are building the world's best
software for frontline teams.

We’re hiring for our implementation team - you’ll help enterprise customers
adopt and deploy the Workforce platform to stay compliant and stay profitable.

We’re a small (~20 people) team in Chicago, part of much larger global company
(~200). You’ll work closely with the founders. Past experience in this still
of role is a requirement - we’ll give you the autonomy to build the best
implementation team in the world.

Apply: alex@workforce.com

------
scolvin
Nell health | Full Time | ONSITE | London, UK

Senior frontend developer, react or vue.

Nell is transforming how companies and individuals check, understand and
optimise their health by putting positive health data into the hands of every
employee. Our industry leading team of scientists have designed unique tests
and support programmes, which combine genetic, biomarker and lifestyle data to
provide a truly personalised and holistic view of your health.

Nell focus on 'positive' and actionable diet, exercise and lifestyle insights
that prevent bad health before it happens. We are driving a revolution in
employee engagement and performance, making it easier than ever before for
individuals to track and improve their health by engaging with their own
bodies.

Be a pivotal part of building our platform to process genetic and biometric
data to show people how they can be healthier.

Contact samuel@nell.co.uk

------
brongondwana
Fastmail ([https://fastmail.com](https://fastmail.com)) | Frontend/Javascript
| Melbourne AU | Onsite | Full Time

We’re looking for an Email Client Application developer to join the Fastmail
team in our Melbourne CBD office.

Together with the rest of our team, you’ll work on our email services
Fastmail, Pobox, and Topicbox. When the vast majority of people get email for
free, the reason people choose a paid service is because they value both
privacy and a great user experience.

You’ll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. You’ll work with our
collaborative team of front- and back-end developers, designers and
researchers. Improving our customers’ interactive experience, keeping it
secure and a delight to use is what we do, every day.

Our interfaces are built upon our own Overture framework and the new email
standard JMAP. It gives us full control from top to bottom to build the right
solutions to difficult problems. If you’ve worked with other MVC application
frameworks, like Apple’s Cocoa, you should find Overture easy to pick up.

You’ll have the opportunity to work at many levels:

* building features from scratch with our design and product teams

* optimizing and improving existing code

* tracking down and fixing elusive bugs reported by customers

There’s always an interesting new challenge to solve!

Check the full description at
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-01-clientdev/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2020-01-clientdev/)

Email us at jobs@fastmail.com to introduce yourself and tell us why you would
be a good fit for the job! This job requires clear communication, so that
message is part of your application, but please also include a PDF of your
resume.

------
claireelizabeth
MongoDB -- NYC/Palo Alto |Technical Writer, Knowledge Base | Full-Time, Onsite
| Base + RSU's

We're growing our Knowledge Base, Technical Writing team. Our writers work
directly with our engineers and are very hands-on themselves.

The right candidate has: \- 2+ years experience of Technical Writing
experience for a developer/technical audience \- Worked closely with technical
support/engineering teams \- Has a technical background (i.e. computer science
degree, gone to bootcamps or 1-2 years development experience) or knows how to
write sample code and validate the work they're writing about

Any interest? Please reach out to me at claire.lacanne@mongodb.com, or apply
directly at
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2009902](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/2009902)

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Boston, Portland, Montreal | Full Time | Can be Remote | Mid Level
to Senior Engineer Datawire’s product Ambassador is built on the Envoy proxy -
a modern, high performance, small footprint edge and service proxy. Envoy is
most comparable to software load balancers such as NGINX and HAProxy.
Originally written and deployed at Lyft, Envoy now has a vibrant contributor
base and is an official Cloud Native Computing Foundation project.

We are looking for a C++ software engineer, with open source experience, to
work on this critical component of our product.

Please send an email to candace@datawire.io if you are interested but more
details are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/66a74fd2-4766-45b1-b8ba-4a4d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/66a74fd2-4766-45b1-b8ba-4a4d953ac9d2)

------
csteubs
Ritual | Culver City, CA | Full-Time, Onsite + Remote |
[https://ritual.com](https://ritual.com)

Ritual is a health brand led by the belief that you should know exactly what’s
in your vitamin and how it works. We use only the best nutrient forms and
publish our sources and research for all to see—because transparency is our
thing. Our mission is simple: to inspire healthy habits so women can be their
best every day.

Open engineering roles:

* Senior Ruby/Rails Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/7488c3f9-694e-440c-a1c4-f6ccab4...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/7488c3f9-694e-440c-a1c4-f6ccab45f571)

* Senior Front-End Software Engineer (React/Ember): [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/1779ea15-aaac-4fe5-97a0-aff230b...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/1779ea15-aaac-4fe5-97a0-aff230be34b8)

Open design roles:

* Freelance Experience Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/a7fb9860-a4d2-4902-88b5-56ae3fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/a7fb9860-a4d2-4902-88b5-56ae3fbd7f1f)

* Senior Experience Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/6b0b9f45-b217-470b-a254-b92037e...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/6b0b9f45-b217-470b-a254-b92037e24f42)

Open product management roles:

* Senior Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/ce1f06d3-9486-4b9a-a84e-3a177b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/ce1f06d3-9486-4b9a-a84e-3a177b4ec441)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/9fe606ad-9ba2-4ce1-8ffc-648d425...](https://jobs.lever.co/ritual/9fe606ad-9ba2-4ce1-8ffc-648d425f5564)

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
It's interesting to see this along side a NASA job opening.

------
konz
ML6 | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Python, TensorFlow, Google
Cloud Platform | Full-time | Amsterdam, Berlin, Ghent (EU)

We are a Machine Learning consulting company that builds end-to-end Machine
Learning solutions. By applying the latest AI research, we keep our clients at
the forefront of innovation.

If you are interested check out:
[https://ml6.eu/resource/](https://ml6.eu/resource/)

You will mostly work with TensorFlow and Python to solve hard Machine Learning
tasks and help to put these into production. As Premier Google Cloud Service
Partner, ML6 has a very strong relationship with Google, providing you options
to collaborate and alpha test a lot of their latest ML tools.

We are looking for:

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Data Analyst

• Software Engineer

• Front End Developer

Apply at: [https://jobs.ml6.eu](https://jobs.ml6.eu)

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE | Product Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019

Clockwise is creating the first intelligent calendar system by leveraging
Machine Learning & Artificial Intelligence.

We've raised >$13M with Series A funding from Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund,
etc.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current team coming from
RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health
to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee health.

Open Roles:

* Back End Engineer (Senior - Lead)

* Front End Engineer (IC - Senior)

* Product Designer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

~~~
nequin
I've been a Clockwise user for a while now and it's amazing how this product
has evolved. I used to have a horrible working schedule and I dreaded every
day, but now most of my meetings are stacked up and I end up having a huge
chunk of time every afternoon to write code again (I am a manager). Would
recommend anyone to use the product, it also seems like a pretty great team to
be on.

------
martinbeta1
Prisma | Education Engineer | Remote/Berlin | Full-Time | www.prisma.io.

Prisma is building the data layer for modern applications and we are looking
for an Education Engineer to work with our DevRel team to:

\- Develop and communicate the "mental model" of the Prisma Framework \-
Define and evolve the structure of the Prisma docs \- Write and maintain the
Prisma docs content \- Build out and maintain the Prisma example projects \-
Improve Prisma's docs and examples based on user feedback \- Develop ideas and
start initiatives to improve the Prisma learning experience.

Our Tech Stack: TypeScript, JavaScript, Node.js, Relational Databases.

You can apply online:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4516293002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/prisma/jobs/4516293002)

Or email me directly: rensburg@prisma.io

------
ajanuary
Evertz Microsystems |
[https://evertz.io/about.html](https://evertz.io/about.html) | Berkshire, UK,
onsite | Developer

Evertz Microsystems is a leading global manufacturer of broadcast equipment
and solutions that deliver content to television sets, on-demand services,
WebTV, IPTV, and mobile devices. We have expertise in delivering complete end-
to-end broadcast solutions for all aspects of broadcast production including
content creation, content distribution and content delivery.

You would primarily be working on Java products with RabbitMQ, MariaDB, Consul
and ZooKeeper. You would be integrating with products written with python and
typescript.

You would be a part of helping migrate television broadcasters to a
microservices orientated cloud infrastructure built on top of AWS.

Interested? Contact ajanuary@evertz.com

------
skydoctor
Affirmed Networks | Acton, Greater Boston Area, MA | Full-time, ONSITE | Visa

Affirmed Networks is a telecom software company building 4G & 5G core network
software. Existing customers include AT&T, Vodafone, Orange, Telus, Softbank +
100 more worldwide.

We are looking for software engineers to work on our Cloud Native Platform
team. Responsibilities include integrating, enhancing, and contributing to
leading open-source projects such as Istio, Envoy, Calico, Etcd, Prometheus,
and other Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) projects, as well as
building proprietary Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS) components. More details at:
[https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-
platform-e...](https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-platform-
engineer/)

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-centric green energy supplier building a global energy platform
to help foster renewable energy adoption around the world. We’re looking for
diligent and thoughtful software engineers to join us. If you want to use your
technical skills to help fight climate change, this is a great opportunity.

We deliberately choose simple, trusted technologies like Python, Django,
Postgres and RabbitMQ. We have a culture of high quality software engineering,
using pair programming, code review and continuous deployment to deliver
effective software.

Further details on the role and how to apply here:
[https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-
developer/](https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-developer/)

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY or Chicago, IL | Onsite | Visa Transfers | Full-
time

Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring a front-end web
developer to take charge of our Angular front-end. You have a passion for
working on the front and love to improve data visualization, UX workflow, and
clean styling.

Our clients are large national and international companies. Publicis Groupe
has been in business for over 90 years. Our stack is micro-service Ruby on
Rails APIs on the back with Angular 8 on the front. Openings are for my team
in the NYC or Chicago office.

I am looking for someone that _loves_ front-end development. Your tools are
CSS, JavaScript, and HTML, in that order. You can hold your own when talking
about your tools, even schooling 'full-stack engineers' in the process. I
won't hold it against you for not knowing Angular.

I manage using the Manager Tools Trinity framework,
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/2019/03/08/conference-debrief-
mana...](http://redgreenrepeat.com/2019/03/08/conference-debrief-manager-
tools/) and starting to incorporate Andy Grove's High Output Management into
the team.

Our team values:

\- kindness \- trust \- mutual respect \- open communication \- humility \-
well-crafted code

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Job listing is up:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357)
(New York) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877)
(Chicago)

Apply at above links and/or contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI; Remote
ok, US only | www.intact-solutions.com

We're looking for folks with interest in computational physics/engineering and
a passion for making complicated engineering problems understandable to users.
We write performance-critical C++ code and are at the forefront of the field
of computer-aided design and engineering.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for the following roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- Software Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
jcarbs_
Duolingo | Mobile, Backend, Web, Distributed Systems, Test Automation |
Pittsburgh, New York City, Bellevue

We're changing how people around the world learn new languages. We're a
multilingual, diverse group of people who work in small, cross-functional
teams to help change the world, one word at a time. We're learners first, and
we specialize in making learning fun.

We have several roles open - check out all of them here: duolingo.com/careers

Android Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/4e9462842](https://grnh.se/4e9462842)

Android Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2](https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2)

Android Engineer - SEA: [https://grnh.se/d6f601692](https://grnh.se/d6f601692)

iOS Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/1846d9c92](https://grnh.se/1846d9c92)

iOS Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/267c898c2](https://grnh.se/267c898c2)

iOS Engineer - SEA: [https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2](https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2)

Backend Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/a74325852](https://grnh.se/a74325852)

Backend Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/881b13af2](https://grnh.se/881b13af2)

Backend Engineer - SEA: [https://grnh.se/8fb726e22](https://grnh.se/8fb726e22)

Reach out to jcarberry@duolingo.com if you have questions or want to talk to a
human!

University Students can learn more at
[https://university.duolingo.com/](https://university.duolingo.com/)

------
n-a-t-e
Hakai Institute | Victoria, BC, Canada | Full Time | Onsite | www.hakai.org

The Hakai Institute conducts leading-edge, long-term scientific research on
the coastal margin of British Columbia, Canada. Our set of interlocking
programs blend technology and science to better understand the coastal margin
of BC and beyond. We eschew artificial boundaries both scientific and
geographic, as our interdisciplinary teams work from ice fields to watersheds
to the nearshore and coastal oceans. We link with regional and global
networks. We integrate the disciplines. We fill the seams of coastal science.

Open Roles:

    
    
         - Full Stack Developer - Python, JavaScript, SQL, Node
    
         - Data Visualization Software Developer - Python, R, JavaScript, SQL, and D3
    

Job Listings (with hiring video!): www.hakai.org/careers

------
arkadiyt
> The Director of Security will initially report directly to the VP
> Engineering. We are currently engaged in a recruiting process for a new CFO
> - after this person is on board, we will move the security team under them.

This is a mistake - I would _strongly_ recommend you keep security in
engineering.

------
rubythis
Smartsheet | Software Engineers + QA + SDET + Data Science | Bellevue
(Seattle) + Boston | Full Time + ONSITE (Relocation) + VISA + INTERNS Rated
best company to work for in Seattle and Boston. Like Google Sheets but better.

Tech stack includes Java, Javascript, Typescript, Rails, Ruby, React and Node.

\- Data Scientist [https://grnh.se/84b35fa91](https://grnh.se/84b35fa91)

\- Front End Manager Engineering
[https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1](https://grnh.se/ac12d6ec1)

\- Full Stack Software Dev Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e374180e1](https://grnh.se/e374180e1)

\- Mobile Dev iOS [https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1](https://grnh.se/3cf3548f1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer
[https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1](https://grnh.se/a4a1e59a1)

\- SDET [https://grnh.se/a5b1e50e1](https://grnh.se/a5b1e50e1)

\- Software Dev Engineer Intern
[https://grnh.se/653f383b1](https://grnh.se/653f383b1)

\- Customer Success [https://grnh.se/eff475751](https://grnh.se/eff475751)

\- All Jobs [https://grnh.se/421c96c41](https://grnh.se/421c96c41)

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highe...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/smartsheet-named-
one-25-highest-150000949.html)

[https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-
na...](https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-named-best-
place-work-seattle-and-boston)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions
on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, full relocation provided.

------
julee04
Segment | San Francisco, CA | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Are you an engineer looking to learn sales? Or maybe you're an engineer who
loves talking to customers? I was a software engineer at places like
Salesforce and various startups before I joined Segment as a Solutions
Engineer. I can say with confidence that this is one of the best companies
I've had an opportunity to work for. If you want to learn more about
transitioning to a Solutions Engineer and what makes it so great, I'd be more
than happy to get on a 15 minute call with you! Just send me an email at:
ju.lee (AT) segment.com

We are also looking to hire a bunch of AEs (or SDRs for people looking to go
into sales).

Happy to introduce you to others in company as well if you're interested in
roles in engineering, product, design, or sales!

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Israel/Europe Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
NodeJS, php, Mysql, Postgres, Redis.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

~~~
vonmoltke
FYI, you posted in the wrong listing. You want this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225312)

------
syllableai
Company: syllable.ai

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Location: ONSITE ["Seattle, WA", "Sunnyvale, CA"]

Email: andrew@syllable.ai

Technologies: AI/ML NLP, Python, NodeJS, React/Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable uses a real-time machine learned NLP classifier built in house to
provide automated support on the web and phone. We’re in production and
working with large hospital systems.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be given autonomy and full stack
ownership of projects, and be included in all aspects of product development.
In addition, you will shape the technical infrastructure to support a robust
system capable of handling tens of thousands of users a day.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
aziaziazi
Meetic (Match Group) | Front End JS | Paris, FR | ONSITE & REMOTE 1d/week Do
you know Meetic, Match, OkCupid or Tinder? That's us! In 15 years, 8 million
couples have been formed through Meetic. Dating services available in 15
languages, in 16 countries and answering millions of searches per day.

We are looking for Senior React JS developer with at least 3 years of
experience in JS/React to join a ~100 R&D team in Paris:

Our stack: React, Redux, styled-component, Cypress, Webpack, Jenkins,
Kubernetes.

Our organisation: Tribe/Squad, scrum-ban, AB Test, pair programming, KPI
driven.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/MeeticGroup](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/MeeticGroup)

~~~
LyndsySimon
> ONSITE & REMOTE 1d/week

To be clear, this means that you're only interested in on-site candidates,
correct?

------
andreareina
Omnistream | Singapore | Full time | Onsite (visa sponsor)

Omnistream helps small-format retailers (think convenience stores, not
supermarkets) optimize their sales with a view towards increasing long-term
value both for the retailer and the customer:

\- which products to place on the shelves \- how much space to allocate to
e.g. groceries vs health and beauty \- promotional plans \- etc

We're a lean startup valuing personal accountability, intellectual curiousity,
and open communication. We're looking for engineers with an interest in
operations, stats/data science/ML, operations research. A day's work could
involve anything from working on a client's ETL pipeline, exploratory data
analysis, implementing (or developing!) optimization algorithms.

Stack: python, sql, redshift, sagemaker

Drop me a note at andrea@omnistream.co

------
Circeberman
Tubi.tv – Engineering Opportunities If your looking into something new or just
curious? Let's take a deeper technical dive into what Tubi is working on.
Contact me at: eblanchard@tubi.tv

Fun Facts

Tubi is a streaming service, with a twist- It’s free! Based in San Francisco.
Tech stack: Elixir/Erlang OTP, Scala, ML, gRPC, Envoy, GraphQL, node,
Kubernetes, Swift, Kotlin, ML Build the most advanced systems at Tubi, Video
Delivery Infrastructure, and engineering new features. Engineering blog:
[https://code.tubitv.com/](https://code.tubitv.com/) Autonomy and ownership, a
dev first culture.

Again, if this sounds interesting and you are either looking to make a move or
just curious about what Tubi is all about I'd love to tell you more.

Contact me: eblanchard@tubi.tv

------
shapiro92
Doctorly | senior engineers across the stack | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

Doctorly is a VC-backed early stage, Berlin based health-tech-startup with a
vision of 'enabling people to live healthier lives'. We emphasize 'tech-
startup'; we are not building some small modular app and then creating a huge
sales org around it. We are a technology company that builds connected health
products.

Our stack is mainly .Net Core (C#), Blazor, Docker, SaltStack, ... We have a
complex infrastructure both on Cloud and On-Edge / On-Premise.

We have a focus on cultural fit with a dash of learning hunger!

Send us an email with a short intro about yourself at jobs5423@doctorly.de

If you want to find out more you can reach out to
[https://twitter.com/czioutas](https://twitter.com/czioutas)

------
mpolednik
PubNative | Berlin | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://pubnative.net](https://pubnative.net)

We are PubNative, a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers
to enhance their revenue strategythrough flexible ad units. Our infrastructure
serves high volume of requests around the world, 24/7/365.

We're looking for Site Reliability Engineer to work on

* managing lifecycle of Kubernetes clusters (in AWS and Packet),

* observing everything through Prometheus,

* developing CI/CD pipelines and

* generally work alongside other teams on infrastructure-related tasks.

You can apply online at [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-
reliability-engin...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-reliability-
engineer-mfd)

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Westwood,
MA/Boston, MA | ONSITE COMPANY The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology
company that gives business leaders access to the people science, data, and
strategy they need to make objective hiring decisions, design great teams and
culture, and reach their strategic business goals. PI has more than 7,000
customers, including Nissan, Citizens Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue
Cross Blue Shield, and Omni Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone
more than 500 validity studies. Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core
of who we are. Our team embraces and takes pride in the power of The
Predictive Index and its impact on workplace relationships and culture. We are
our best case study. If you are looking to join a company that is innovative,
expects you to think outside of the box and empowers its employees to act,
this could be the opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an
employee-centric culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our
employees, their careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring...).

Interview with me talking about why the culture keeps me at PI:
[https://www.predictiveindex.com/about/careers-at-
pi/people/s...](https://www.predictiveindex.com/about/careers-at-
pi/people/stefan-valentin/)

POSITIONS

\- Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2](https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0db2828d2](https://grnh.se/0db2828d2)
(It says senior but we're hiring all levels except for junior!)

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

------
aethr
FLIP ([https://www.flip.com.au/](https://www.flip.com.au/)) | Senior Software
Development Engineer | Melbourne, AU | ONSITE | Full time

FLIP is looking for talented software engineers to help build out our next
generation logistics platform.

FLIP is a customer-centric logistics technology company in the heart of
Melbourne's CBD. Our platform connects senders with carriers and takes the
guesswork and frustration out of logistics management. We are customer focused
and value curiosity, integrity and empathy, both towards our customers and
each other.

You'll be joining a world-class team of senior engineers, designers and
product experts as we tackle the incredibly difficult challenges in the
logistics space. We are continuously learning, and each day brings a new set
of challenges, both technical and real world.

As a Software Development Engineer at FLIP, you will be doing a lot more than
just writing code. You will work hand in hand with our Product and Design team
to set achievable release milestones, and meet with senders, carriers and all
of the parties in-between to distill business knowledge into system designs.
You will build and operate cloud infrastructure for our microservices, and
write the code that lives there. You will work with Front End Engineers to
design REST and GraphQL APIs for our Vue-based user interfaces. We have a flat
structure, so you and the team will be responsible for planning and iterating
on the backlog of work that takes us from system designs to working products.

Our tech stack: event-sourced microservices, mostly golang, AWS lambda where
it makes sense, Fargate containers and EC2 where it doesn't, all defined by
infrastructure-as-code.

Our website is currently being torn apart and re-written, so the best way to
find out more about us is just to get in touch. If you're interested in the
role or just have some questions, please reach out to discover@flip.com.au.
Applicants should include a recent CV, and mention "HN Who is hiring". No
recruiters, please.

~~~
aethr
Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor visas at this time. Please only apply
if you are a permanent resident of Australia or have a valid working visa.

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

TestFit is a startup tackling challenging design problems in the Architecture,
Engineering, and Construction industry. Our product is a desktop application
that designs realistic buildings in milliseconds. Think real-time procedural
generation for architects.

I'm looking for C programmers to help us write custom spatial algorithms that
model various types of buildings. Ideally, candidates will have at least 2
years of professional experience in low-level software development and a solid
grasp of 2D geometry and vector mathematics.

The full job description can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

To apply, email me: ryan at testfit dot io

------
Tessian
Tessian | London | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship (all roles!)

Tessian is building the first Human Layer Security platform!

Security Engineer - Lead

We are looking for an experienced Security Engineer to come in and help take
our security processes to the next level. You'll have great coding skills & a
breadth of experience, as well as wanting to get your hands dirty and dig into
the workings of our systems.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc98d3ef)

Python Backend Engineer

Our mission is to keep the world’s most sensitive data private and secure - to
do this we're looking for backend engineers to help build out our platform
supporting our next stage of growth.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567df...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567dfea4cfe)

Platform Team Lead

We are looking for an experienced Platform Tech Lead join to join one of the
most critical teams in Engineering at Tessian. This is a great opportunity for
someone to lead us technically and define the future vision of the Tessian
Platform.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d51d7ce)

Senior Engineering Manager

In the next year we plan to double the size of our Engineering team and are
looking for an experienced, technical Senior Engineering Manager to take
charge of engineering management as we launch into this next stage of growth.

[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/6afe9874-d346-4a61-a5ae-e6e878...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/6afe9874-d346-4a61-a5ae-e6e8780464f4)

------
abtin08
Order is a pre-launched young startup based in Berlin and Boston with the
mission to organize people thoughts and information. We're building tools to
help people organize collective knowledge: collaboratively, effectively, and
beautifully. We rethought note taking, todo and presentation from the ground
up: how we create them, how we use them, and how we share them. Order is
answering years of frustrations about how hard it is to bring ideas to life,
easily and in style, giving you superpowers that you’ve always wanted in a
modern note taking tool.

Looking for a backend engineer preferably in Go, obsessed about personal
information management space, pre-launch, Big equity. Send me an email if
you're interested. :) abtin.setyani@gmail.com

ONSITE|REMOTE|BACKEND|GO|gRPC|Protobuf

------
nucreative
NU Creative | Web Developer | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://nucreativetalent.co.uk/jobs/web-
developer/](https://nucreativetalent.co.uk/jobs/web-developer/)

NU Creative is an award-winning independent creative agency; based in London
Bridge. They are a fast-paced, exciting full-service agency working within a
variety of sectors which include; professional services, public sector and
Medical / Healthcare communications.

At NU Creative, collaborative working and career development are key, as are
helping each other to reach their full design potential.

This position requires a combination of WordPress development, programming
skills (namely HTML, CSS, and JavaScript), but also some back end development
experience (PHP).

------
paulsimbe
Simbe Robotics | Sr. Full Stack Engineer| South San Francisco | ONSITE
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/simberobotics/jobs/4001336003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/simberobotics/jobs/4001336003)

We are looking for a senior engineer to assist our web development team in
designing and developing an easy to use, data driven, role-based web
application that supports multiple retail stakeholders across both web and
mobile experiences. We are looking for a senior engineer to assist our web
development team in designing and developing an easy to use, data driven,
role-based web application that supports multiple retail stakeholders across
both web and mobile experiences.

------
trancemute
WeLivv | Senior Software Engineer (React / Search Experience) | NYC | ONSITE
or REMOTE | [https://welivv.com](https://welivv.com)

WeLivv is a NYC based startup with a home furnishing search and discovery
platform who is being used by 10,000+ interior designers and architect firms
and most of the top brands in the home decor space. We’re a fully remote
TypeScript and Golang shop with our machine learning stack in Python and
ElasticSearch powering the platform that runs on Google Cloud.

We are interested in understanding the visual taste and style of our users and
then recommending them home furnishing imagery that bring products and real
context of decor to the front. So strategies around building large scale
computer vision based data intensive systems are really exciting for us.

WeLivv is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone and we
are fully remote! On our engineering team we value collaboration over
competition, respect work-life balance and solve problems without blaming
people.

We have a “no assholes” policy.

We recently closed our funding round and we’re a small group with multiple
startup experiences as both founders and early engineers. We believe that
someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from almost any
background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of time which
is why we don’t list much about our tech stack in our job description.

We are looking for an awesome senior software engineer to round out our core
engineering team for this year.

If you’ve made it this far and you’re still interested, please apply by
emailing our Chief Technology Officer at: s at welivv.com.

Things to include:

* Your background

* What projects you are interested in working on

* A link to your GitHub profile or any place you have publicly available code

* Anything else you would like us to know

(A resume is helpful but not necessary)

------
DavidWilkinson
HASH ([https://hash.ai/](https://hash.ai/)) | New York, NY | ONSITE or REMOTE
possible | Platform Engineer

We're a team of a dozen working on an in-browser simulation engine and IDE.
We're hiring engineers with deep CS backgrounds and real-world experience
solving distributed computing problems.

Our H-CORE engine is written in Rust (compiling to Wasm), TypeScript, and
React.

We are Joel Spolsky's new venture, post-Fog Creek (Trello, Stack Overflow, and
Glitch).

We're hiring for "smart and gets things done". Resume/CV drop @
[https://jobs.lever.co/sohostrategy/d6e31b57-eca1-4f2b-9d07-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/sohostrategy/d6e31b57-eca1-4f2b-9d07-2500e93b7e50)

------
Yq5s1ggIc0
Saginaw Chippewa Indian Tribe | Mount Pleasant, MI | ONSITE FULL-TIME BENEFITS

Build Websites for the Casino, Hotel, Waterpark, Resorts, Tribal Government
and more

Create custom software

Make videos

Quiet Office

Good Benefits

Primary responsibilities require background, understanding, and mastery of
working with Tribal websites, video productions, and webcasts. Must have
ability to master use of variety of software packages; must be able to
demonstrate and use a basic understanding of the principles and styles web
design and layout.

Apply Online here:
[https://cta.cadienttalent.com/index.jsp?POSTING_ID=921243930...](https://cta.cadienttalent.com/index.jsp?POSTING_ID=92124393075&locale=en_US&SRCSEQ=postingSearchResults&SEQ=jobDetails&applicationName=SaginawChippewaIndianTribeofMichiganKTMDReqExt)

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Full Stack & Front end Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite
only, relocation available | Full time

Dave.com is building products banks won't to improve our customers' financial
lives. We've built a mobile app that predicts your "lowest balance until
payday" and offers a zero-interest paycheck advance as an alternative to
paying an overdraft fee.

In the last two years, we've grown from 10,000 users to 5,000,000 and 12
employees to 100 (engineering accounts for about 50%). We're well funded, cash
flow positive, and growing quickly.

We're looking for engineers to work on all parts of our stack (buzzwords
include: Typescript, Node, React Native, MySQL, and Google Cloud). If you're
interested, please email me directly: dick@dave.com

------
joshkrieger
Crystal Bay | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.crystalbays.com](https://www.crystalbays.com) | Full Time |
ONSITE

Crystal Bay provides customized medical records systems for mental health
clinics. Our systems are used by the largest clinics in California.

We're looking for a lead developer to join our small team of engineers and
psychologists to create the next generation of medical records systems. The
ideal candidate would be creative, value designing elegant solutions, and want
their work to make a difference in the world. No house plants please.

Our stack: Node, MySQL, React

View job description at:
[https://www.crystalbays.com/jobs](https://www.crystalbays.com/jobs)

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React Native).

Open positions:

• Senior Software Engineer

• Software Engineer

• Senior React Native Engineer

• Senior Software Project Manager

• Software Project Manager

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

~~~
sneeze-slayer
Hi, it seems that the software engineer position is not being actively
recruited for?

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE Our
ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase transparency
for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market.

We recently launched CoveTrader, a free "best execution" trading and analytics
platform for cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, and many others.

[https://trader.covemarkets.com](https://trader.covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior back-
end engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & NYC | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/989687eb1](https://grnh.se/989687eb1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/840e2fa91](https://grnh.se/840e2fa91)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/4e0f47a21](https://grnh.se/4e0f47a21)

\-----

------
nickgubbins
Atellio | Senior Front-End/ Senior Fullstack / Senior Backend Engineer |
London, UK | Onsite / Remote OK | Full-Time |
[https://atellio.com](https://atellio.com)

Atellio is on a mission to remove all dull admin from the creative process -
currently focused on photo and video production and powering the studios of
the world's biggest brands.

We're just coming out of stealth mode and hiring out across London and LA,
with tech team in London

Our stack: Docker, NodeJS, React, Redux, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic Search,
AWS, Serverless & Lambda, Terraform

Say hey at nick@atellio.com for more info or through here
[https://atellio.com/hiring](https://atellio.com/hiring)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
curiousphil
Curious Media | Boise, ID | Sr. React Native Developer | Full-time, onsite

Curious Media is a interactive agency devoted to creating ridiculously fun
experiences for children and adults alike. This position is specifically to
join a scrappy team working on an audio streaming app for kids. Reach out to
learn more!

On-site is preferred but remote would be considered for the right candidate.
If you are not currently living in the area but are highly qualified, we would
typically do a remote 2-3 month trial before moving you out.

More details here: [https://curiousmedia.com/assets/content/curious-media-
react-...](https://curiousmedia.com/assets/content/curious-media-react-
developer.pdf)

Apply: jobs@curiousmedia.com

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
engineerblaze
Tinder | Los Angeles, CA, USA | Full Time | Onsite

Tinder is looking for Senior Android Engineers to join a cutting edge team
that worked on exciting new features like Swipe Night! We value strong
foundational knowledge and participation in the feature creation process from
the bottom up.

Apply here:
[https://www.gotinder.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=1870296](https://www.gotinder.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=1870296)

Check out our work: [https://medium.com/tinder-
engineering](https://medium.com/tinder-engineering)

For more information email me: shreyas.hirday@gotinder.com, I'm an Android
engineer on the team and would be happy to answer any preliminary questions

------
theashleyhindle
Mid Level PHP Developer | Car & Classic | Remote |
[https://www.carandclassic.co.uk](https://www.carandclassic.co.uk) | Full Time

Hey :wave:!

Car & Classic is looking for a PHP developer to join our team and help build
the world's best classic car website.

You'll be working within a small engineering team who are always looking to
improve. You'll get to work on important features and given autonomy - and
with a small team your impact is integral to our continued success

Apple here: [https://cazana.recruitee.com/o/car-classic-php-developer-
mid...](https://cazana.recruitee.com/o/car-classic-php-developer-mid-level-
london)

------
AndrewKemendo
Kessel Run | Boston, DC, Remote |
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/)

Kessel Run is the United States Air Force's premiere Software Engineering
organization.

We are holding an invite only Hiring Event March 3-4, 2020. Applications close
on February 14, 2020 and we will invite applicants to the Hiring Event
directly.

Example Positions Open: Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Platform Engineer,
Product Designer, Product Manager, Reinforcement Learning Engineer, Security
Engineer, Sr Software Engineer, Systems Engineer

Apply online: [https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/application-
form/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/application-form/)

~~~
sequoia
Off topic but does AF pay a licensing fee to Disney to use terms like "Kessel
Run" & images of Star Wars ships? I always thought them so tight-fisted with
IP I didn't think they'd let .mil use e.g. outlines of the millennium falcon
or x-wings.

------
rramsden
Degica | Multiple Positions | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://degica.jp](https://degica.jp) Based in Tokyo, Degica is the leading
provider of Japanese payment and game publishing solutions.

Work with our team of skilled engineers at our Tokyo office in Kichijoji, in a
supportive environment where all members have a say in key production design
decisions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

* Ruby Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

* Site Reliability Engineer, Komoju Payment Platform

* Engineering Manager, Komoju Payment Platform

Salary range: 6,000,000 - 10,000,000 yen / year (depending on position)

See our careers page for more details:
[https://degica.jp/careers/](https://degica.jp/careers/)

~~~
neurowolf
Do you need to be able to speak fluent Japanese to be hired?

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | SF, USA | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer,
Software Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer

Juniper Square is making the world's private capital markets as transparent,
efficient, accountable and accessible as the public markets.

Headquarters are in San Francisco's financial district a short walk from BART.
We offer competitive compensation, equity, and benefits. We just closed our
series C, and our investors include Redpoint, Ribbit, Felicis, Zigg, and
Maiden Lane.

The best part about working here is the earnest respect everyone in the
company shows one another; we're just genuinely kind people.

[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers)

------
ankitvgupta
Reverie Labs (YC W18) | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Backend, Infra, Frontend and
DevOps Software Roles | Onsite |
[https://www.reverielabs.com](https://www.reverielabs.com)

At Reverie Labs, we’re rethinking drug discovery by building a biotech company
that looks and feels like a tech company. We are actively working on several
cancer therapeutics programs (see reverielabs.com/pipeline) and building an
internal platform to accelerate discovery. We’re looking for front-end
engineers, DevOps engineers, and full stack developers to expand the
computational systems that generate the next era of life-saving treatments for
millions of patients.

If you enjoy any of these types of projects, we’d love to hear from you! *
Designing and developing internal tools using the latest web technologies to
enable computational chemists to explore molecular properties. * Working with
Javascript-based data visualization and exploration libraries * Designing
cloud infrastructure to serve billions of predictions for machine learning
models via Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform and Amazon Web Services *
Building scalable machine learning infrastructure so that ML engineers can
train thousands of models at scale, visualize performance, and analyze results
* Connecting Docker-based microservices and serverless scripts to enable
automated dataset ingestion pipelines that speed up the pace of model
development and serving. * Writing continuous integration and delivery tools
to build new Docker containers, deploy updated models, and distribute code in
response to Git hooks or other web events. * Owning the full development cycle
of a product from ideation to implementation to deployment (of course in
collaboration with a team!)

We were in the W18 batch of YC and are now based in the biotech hub in
Cambridge, MA. We offer competitive salary and above-market equity. Benefits
include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, flexible vacation policy,
and gym membership.

If you have any questions or want to apply, please reach out to me at
ankit@reverielabs.com (I’m one of the founders), or apply at our website here:
reverielabs.com/careers.

------
blakenomad
SideShift.ai | Frontend Developer | Remote |
[https://sideshift.ai](https://sideshift.ai)

SideShift.ai, the rapid coin swap, is hiring a remote frontend engineer. For
an early-stage startup we have achieved a lot. Seven-figure weekly volume,
integrations in major crypto projects and more. Our team is focused on
execution and innovation. Join us and build automated cryptocurrency services
that don't suck.

Skills - React, TypeScript, Heroku, CI/CD

Apply via: [https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/671391-software-e...](https://angel.co/company/sideshift-
ai/jobs/671391-software-engineer-frontend)

Or email us: hello@sideshift.ai

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | ONSITE San Francisco, CA | Full-time

\----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have
strong revenue growth.

\----

We have the following open roles:

QA Manager

QA Automation

Front end software engineer

Product Manager

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup. Please send an email to ben@beautiful.ai
with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit
about yourself and relevant experience. No recruiters please.

------
prith
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa). Come
join a mission-driven business that helps some of the neediest people in the
world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

------
asamy45
Doctype | Software engineer with reverse engineering skills / Anti-cheat
engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE (worldwide) | Full-time
| [https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a small digital agency based in Stockholm, Sweden. Currently around 15
people. We have an office in the heart of Stockholm, but our employees are
free to work from wherever they feel most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://beta.esportal.se/](https://beta.esportal.se/), amongst other
websites. Our largest clients are within the eSports segment.

We’re currently looking for a software engineer with reverse engineering
skills to work with us on client-sided anti-cheat technology. The project you
would be working on is a standalone client built in C/C++, Go and Assembly.
Our current tech stack is mainly Go, MariaDB and React.

Requirements:

* Good understanding of C and x86-64 assembly

* Good understanding of the x86 architecture

* Good understanding of the Windows NT kernel

* Good grasp of reverse engineering

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with reverse engineering malware/cheats/games, the windows NT kernel

* Experience with binary instrumentation

* Experience with hardware-assisted virtualization (such as VT-x and AMD-V), SLAT (Second Level Address Translation) (e.g. EPT, NPT)

* Understanding cryptography primitives

The role we’re looking to fill is full-time. You’ll be working together with
another anti-cheat engineer to combat cheaters in video games. We can offer
relocation to Sweden and assist with housing. Feel free to mail me at
asamy@doctype.se if this sounds interesting to you!

------
wamberg
PBS | Various Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring engineers for multiple platforms to build the
PBS Kids and General Audience video products:

    
    
      • Android Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/1cVH
      • iOS Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/6h5F
      • Full Stack Web Engineer - https://jobapply.page.link/Ay8i
    

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email me, Bill, at digitaljobs@pbs.org.

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Junior Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a creative agency based in Farringdon, London. We are always on the
lookout for amazing talent and currently have vacancies for a senior python
engineer, mid and senior front end developers and a junior analyst in our
London office.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent Award
winning projects we've worked on include a facebook messenger game for Rick
Ross ([https://phantom.land/work/rick-ross](https://phantom.land/work/rick-
ross)), Google Market Finder ([https://phantom.land/work/market-
finder](https://phantom.land/work/market-finder)), a name generator for Judas
Priest ([https://phantom.land/work/judas-
priest](https://phantom.land/work/judas-priest)),and an AR data visualisation
piece for Google Partners ([https://phantom.land/work/looking-
beyond](https://phantom.land/work/looking-beyond)).

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on our
work and the current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an
email directly with your CV and any relevant information. I would love to see
any recent or personal projects in your email as well!

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you looking
for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

IOMED | NLP Data Scientist| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you
looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python and Data Science libraries (pandas, numpy), general ML knowledge, experience with NN (libraries: keras, tensorflow) and NLP * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
dvieira
Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build this next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions

Director of Security: [https://citrine.io/careers/#director-of-
security](https://citrine.io/careers/#director-of-security)

Our current security practice has been designed by diligent and hardworking
employees with the best interest of Citrine's customers in mind, but their
backgrounds are not in the enterprise security space.

Software Engineering Manager: [https://citrine.io/careers/#software-
engineering-manager](https://citrine.io/careers/#software-engineering-manager)

As a software engineering manager, you will help drive both engineering and
software design as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team.

We are also looking for a VP of Engineering, please email directly if
interested with resume.

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
newlineacct
\newline | Book Author & Course Content Creators| Multiple Positions | REMOTE
|[https://www.newline.co/](https://www.newline.co/)

Write a Programming Book or Course and earn up to $50,000+/yr!

We are the authors and creators of ng-book, Fullstack React, Fullstack React
Native, Fullstack D3, Fullstack Node.js, Tinyhouse and so much more.

We are looking to create even more amazing programming materials this year.
Would you like to become part of our team? You can find out more and apply to
write your own book or create an original course here:
[https://www.newline.co/write-a-book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite preferable|
$80k-$170k [https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result. We're a startup — we're 800+ people
who have been working on this since March 2015. We've built an iOS and Android
app that gathers data on how well people drive. We use that to set insurance
prices. To build the best possible product and user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and we've built an engineering team in
Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics data. This
team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're searching for
experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant impact by building
and leading a team from scratch specifically in both locations.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
Meegul
LineLibrary | Software Engineer Intern | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Internship |
Summer 2020

LineLibrary is an early-stage startup whose mission is to create advanced
sports betting trading applications. We're on our way to disrupting the sports
betting market globally with our web-based tooling, and have recently closed a
seed round. We're using: React/Redux, Typescript, Node.js, SQL, REST APIs,
Kafka, and AWS. Experience in any of the listed technologies is a plus, but
not required. A love for sports, sports betting, and startups is also a plus.

US Citizens only. Relocation assistance available.

If you're ready to get in on the ground floor of a promising startup, email us
at info @ linelibrary.com

------
mccollom
DataStax | Front End Lead | ONSITE (Santa Clara, CA) or REMOTE | Full-Time

DataStax is changing the way our users think about data persistence and
management. We are looking for a user obsessed Front End Lead that wants to
come in and own the entire user experience for our cloud database product
line. The ideal person for this role will be equally happy working with the
business to refine requirements and wireframes as they are working with
partners on the backend teams. They will be adept at breaking work down into
technical requirements for themselves and the rest of their front end team to
deliver against. The current stack is React and JavaScript with a GraphQL
backend.

Contact: jim.mccollom at datastax.com

------
moshloop
Flanksource | Remote First | Full Time / Part-Time

Flanksource is a niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for Kubernetes focused Site Reliability Engineers to work
remotely and ideally contribute back upstream.

Apply here [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer) Or dm moshloop on #kubernetes slack

------
sandover
Oblong Industries | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | Los Angeles, Boston, or
REMOTE |
[https://www.oblong.com/company/careers](https://www.oblong.com/company/careers)

Oblong is a hardware and software company that has always worked at the
forefront of human-computer interaction. We are looking for talented folks to
help us radically evolve our next-generation meeting tool, Mezzanine.

Currently open positions:

\- full-stack engineer (React, Redux, node...)

\- back-end engineer (Go, GCP...)

\- C++ engineer

\- Security engineer

\- Director of Engineering

\- and more

We have a small, agile engineering team where you can move fast and make an
outsized impact.

Oblong is a humane place to work. For example, the company pays 100% of health
insurance costs.

email brandon at oblong

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Full-time | ONSITE |
www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced
cardiac monitoring and continuous care in every home.

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c3...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/61ff83ba-c932-4849-908c-470c363f66b2)

Firmware Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/32e9130a-fbc2-43e3-867d-d9fc934744a0)

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization / Frontend Engineering Roles | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for data visualization and UI engineers
of all levels to help build tools & user interfaces to analyze and extract
insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Read more: [http://bit.ly/frontend-spl-feb2020](http://bit.ly/frontend-spl-
feb2020)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
janbernhart
Adyen | (Java) Software Engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Relocation & Visa Sponsored

Adyen is a leading payments company. Speed is the foundation of our company.
We think fast. We work fast. We launch fast. We're looking for software
engineers that like to have ownership from inception to implementation, have a
critical mindset, and care about quality and security.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart -AT- adyen.com or check
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
software-engineer)

------
h327
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Product Managers | San Francisco, CA
| Onsite | Full-time, Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We just raised our series C and we're growing! We're hiring for
the following roles; please reach out if any of these matches your experience!

* We're looking for full-stack software engineers with a few years of experience in relevant domains. Web application experience is a big plus. Our software engineers work on all aspects of our products and have flexibility and trust to decide how best to implement their projects.

* We're looking for an engineering lead for our flagship consumer-facing product, Qualia Connect. Our engineering leads each report to our VP of engineering and guide their team members on architecture and implementation in addition to writing code themselves.

* We're looking for infrastructure engineers to work on our cloud systems (AWS, Docker Compose, Terraform, Rancher, nginx)

* We're looking for product managers to work directly with our engineering team on user research, scoping features, guiding design, and measuring our products' success.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems. Our
product managers work directly with our engineers to coordinate complex
releases and design new features based on user feedback and needs.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office, right by BART and Muni.

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved.

Contact Travis at travis@qualia.com!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
ctulek
Outschool is hiring.

Outschool's mission is to inspire kids to love learning. We believe the best
way to do that is by linking learning to kids’ interests (make it fun!) and
giving them the autonomy to pick their own path. We provide small group
classes that meet over live video chat where learners are connected with
teachers and classmates who share their interests. These classes are offered
through our marketplace and conducted on our remote learning platform.

For more details please go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool/ca399e53-20c8-49c8-be05-16d9b0cecc50)

------
mareko
C Labs | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software Engineers,
Mobile Engineers and Cryptographers | All Levels | 100K - 200K + coins |
FULLTIME, ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

C Labs is one of multiple companies working on the Celo protocol, an open-
source permissionless platform that makes financial tools accessible to anyone
with a mobile phone. Celo is first and foremost mobile-first. It uses SNARK-
based proofs to allow light clients to sync with the Proof of Stake chain
near-instantly. Secondly, Celo has a stablecoin platform built-in. Starting
with the Celo Dollar, the platform allows the community to launch new stable
currencies pegged to local fiat that are all collateralized by the same
crypto-asset over-collateralized reserve (critically, transaction fees can be
paid in these stable assets). Finally, Celo uses a novel decentralized PKI
that lets you send cryptocurrency to phone numbers, even before the recipient
has installed a wallet. For Celo's first product, we are working with
organizations such as the UN World Food Programme and GiveDirectly on a social
payments and cash transfer app that looks and feels like Venmo, yet is fully
self custodial and decentralized.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford (~60 people today)

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Repos - [https://github.com/celo-org](https://github.com/celo-org)

Mobile App (alpha release): [https://celo.org/app](https://celo.org/app)

Incentivized Testnet: [http://celo.org/stake-off](http://celo.org/stake-off)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | ONSITE / REMOTE | Los Angeles / San Jose /
Shanghai | 60-180K + Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. If you have a passion for AI/ML then read
on:

\--

Machine Learning Engineer (Intern | Junior | Senior )

* Do ASR/NLU/AVSR mean something to you? If so then this is right up your alley.

* PyTorch >>>> Tensorflow

* Experience with Python required

* Experience with embedded systems (NVIDIA Jetson) is a major plus

* Experience with robotics of any form is a major plus

* Experience with a variety of NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.) is a major plus

\--

Shoot an email to hello@meetkai.com if you are interested and would like to
hear more/apply…

------
yc-kraln
MBition (Daimler AG) | Full Time | Onsite / Remote Friendly | Berlin, Germany

We are a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz AG building a new generation of
infotainment platform (think navigation + instrument cluster). This platform
is already planned to hit the road in future car lines and will be the
interface that future drivers will engage with when they sit in their car,
plan their journey or choose what music to listen to.

More than 33 open postings. Security, C++ Dev, Devops, Product Owners, iOS,
Test engineers, as well as System Architects, IT Infra, and more.

Contact/apply: [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

------
frdm_robotics
Freedom Robotics | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Freedom Robotics ([https://freedomrobotics.ai](https://freedomrobotics.ai)) is
hiring a Senior Front End React Developer to join our SF team.

We're building a software platform for modern robotics and are looking for
developers who are passionate about building scalable applications and also
care deeply about user interaction, product, and design.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/freedomrobotics/3ea606ad-0f58-41de-8b5...](https://jobs.lever.co/freedomrobotics/3ea606ad-0f58-41de-8b5f-61a6eb8809b6)

If you have questions, please contact sophie@freedomrobotics.ai.

------
brunnsbe
Relex Solutions |
[https://www.relexsolutions.com/](https://www.relexsolutions.com/) | Software
developers | Helsinki, Finland | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

RELEX is a fast-growing software company developing products that help retail
companies plan and operate more efficiently. By accurately forecasting
consumption of goods, we reduce inventory costs, increase availability and cut
waste. Helping retailers eliminate food spoilage and reduce fleet emissions
from transportation has a significant environmental impact as well!

We crunch huge amounts of data from the largest retailers in the world using
our in-house-built in-memory database, which stores tens of billions of rows
of data. We utilize a clustered deployment of the platform to achieve high
availability and horizontal scalability.

Check job postings for tech-stack:

Java Developer (Business Logic)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4006061003)

Java Developer (Machine Learning)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004468003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004468003)

Java High Performance Computing Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4009003003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4009003003)

Senior Fullstack Developer (TypeScript)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4001217003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4001217003)

DevOps Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004491003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4004491003)

eLearning Developer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4012211003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/relex/jobs/4012211003)

------
ibbih
Lunchclub | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Lunchclub's mission is to make meaningful offline connections between
professionals using AI. We spend lots of time solving product problems,
running experiments, and optimizing our ML matching algorithm.

We are a small team of engineers, backed by a16z. We have very strong
retention, are live in 11 cities globally, and growing fast.

Our current stack is:

    
    
      * React
      * Flask
      * mySQL
      * Docker
      * AWS
      * Tensorflow
    

We are hiring for engineers across the web stack, as well as ML engineers.
Check out [https://jobs.lever.co/elliot/](https://jobs.lever.co/elliot/)

------
propter_hoc
Mako Fintech | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Montreal, Canada |
$80k-$120k + 1-3%

We're a tech company developing advanced software for transfer agents, fund
companies and banks. We've experienced explosive demand growth in 2020 and are
ready to expand our awesome engineering team. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, VueJS
and AWS.

We're based at the Finance Montreal Fintech Station in downtown Montreal, with
some flexibility for remote work.

Here's the description: [https://mako-public.s3.ca-
central-1.amazonaws.com/Senior+Sof...](https://mako-public.s3.ca-
central-1.amazonaws.com/Senior+Software+Engineer.pdf)

------
Omnipresent
Raft ([http://goraft.tech/](http://goraft.tech/)) | Remote or DC Metro area or
San Antonio, TX | US Citizen | DevSecOps, K8s, SRE, Developer | Full time

Raft ([http://goraft.tech/](http://goraft.tech/)) is niche consulting
organization focused on Cloud Native, DevSecOps, and Modern Application
Development for mission focused enterprises

We have following open positions:

1) DevSecOps Engineer - K8s, security, automation, and avoiding vendor lock-in

2) K8s Developer - Go, CKA, CRD, CNCF, and Open Source

3) SRE - automation, alerting, edge cases, and scale

4) Developer - Polyglot, Reactive, Functional Programming, React, Scala,
Python

contact info@goraft.tech

------
mcgin
Native Finance | London | Onsite | Software Engineer, Data Engineer

Native Finance ([https://nativefinance.co.uk](https://nativefinance.co.uk)) is
a B2B platform, building a suite of tools to help brokers source the best
lenders for Commercial Real Estate projects and track CRE market activity.

We are based near Liverpool Street/Moorgate in the City. We are backed by
Passion Capital, one of Europe’s leading venture capital funds, and a number
of influential angel investors.

We are a small product-focussed team, you will be reporting directly to the
CTO and working very closely with other members of the business in the Sales
and Lending engagement teams.

Our immediate needs are mostly within the data processing space, however
taking a more long term view we would love to find someone who is interested
in working on the API as well.

Some of the things currently on the roadmap that are relevant for this role:

* Reassess the tooling for our data processing pipelines - is DBT the right tool for the job.

* Move our data pipelines to real time ingestion using streaming data.

* Improve the quality of our data ingestion/matching processes.

* Integrate additional data sources into the pipeline to increase coverage.

* Enhance the API to expose the data to the other parts of the system to support the launch of our 'Pro' Product later in the year

* Develop Machine Learning models to extract semantic information from PDFs/Images

Technology Stack

* Everything is deployed in containers to our k8s cluster in Google Cloud

* Fully reactive api build on Java 13, Spring Boot 2, Webflux + R2DBC

* Making extensive use of event sourcing

* Data pipelines built with DBT ([http://getdbt.com](http://getdbt.com))

* ReactJS for the frontend

If this interests you then get in touch directly by emailing me -
aidan[at]nativefinance.co.uk

------
McSido
SPARETECH | Stuttgart, Germany | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE |

SPARETECH is a data driven spare part management startup.

Our customers (top players in the automotive industry, among others) use our
system to easily identify and purchase spare parts for their machines. We
accomplish this by working with a data-driven modern technology stack with the
aim of providing our customers with the world’s first-ever information
retrieval system for machine spare parts.

We're looking for:

* (Senior) Software Engineers (remote possible after a few months)

* Product Owner (ONSITE)

Stack: Kotlin, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

[https://www.sparetech.io](https://www.sparetech.io)

E-Mail: recruiting@sparetech.io

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com (mailto:lha@apple.com).

------
ishcheklein
DVC (Iterative) | REMOTE | FULL-TIME | OPEN SOURCE | dvc.org (iterative.ai)

Our mission is to build widely adopted tools that solve complexity of dealing
with data and ML. Think of Hashicorp (Terraform, Vault, etc) for MLOps. We
love open source! The whole team is highly technical and you can find our
profiles on GH.

We are VC-backed, well-funded company. Adoption for DVC is growing fast.

Please, find the full job description here - [https://remoteok.io/remote-
jobs/76126-remote-senior-software...](https://remoteok.io/remote-
jobs/76126-remote-senior-software..). and feel free to ask any questions.

To apply send a direct email to ivan@dvc.org.

------
dannyz3
3Box.io | Protocol Engineer, Senior JS Engineer, Technical PM | New York, NY
or Berlin, Germany | Full-time

3Box is reinventing how data is managed online, giving users control over
their data and removing the complexity of managing a backend for developers.
Our network, SDKs and cryptographic protocols are all built on cutting edge
tech that lets developers get on with building what they love.

Our team is lean, technical, very remote friendly, known for shipping quality
product fast, and is one of the hottest in the web3 space.

See roles at [http://jobs.lever.co/3box](http://jobs.lever.co/3box) or email
jobs@3box.io and mention HN

------
mdose
Peek | Senior iOS Engineer, iOS Engineer, Backend Engineer (Seattle Only),
Senior QA Automation Engineer (Seattle or SF) | Seattle & San Francisco |
ONSITE & VISA (transfer+treaty only) | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers tour operators to manage and grow their
businesses.We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-
leading SaaS for tours and activities operators in Seattle. We're well-funded
and are growing quickly.

We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL,
Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Senior iOS Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12e...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12eaea?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> iOS Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/28faeb39-2525-414f-be91-3e74f6e08...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/28faeb39-2525-414f-be91-3e74f6e0894b?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Backend Elixir Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/cfbf1d70-2eb3-4e99-9b00-6917bdef7...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/cfbf1d70-2eb3-4e99-9b00-6917bdef79a1?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior QA Automation Engineer | Seattle or San Francisco | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/7ad3c3a4-7b5d-4c0f-a4de-1a15a8be6...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/7ad3c3a4-7b5d-4c0f-a4de-1a15a8be6219?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT dose AT peek DOT com

------
taekseesaw
Seesaw Learning | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://web.seesaw.me/](https://web.seesaw.me/) Our mission is to create an
environment where students are inspired to be their best Seesaw is currently
looking for:

Engineering Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/3577bb17-fc12-4691-98e9-e274cf5...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/3577bb17-fc12-4691-98e9-e274cf52200e)

Please mention you heard about this opportunity through HackerNews. Feel free
to apply through the link or you can also email me at taek@seesaw.me for more
info!

------
adarshpandit
We are hiring for a Lead Engineer in ONSITE in Palo Alto, CA to work with us
at [Moon Creative
Labs]([https://mooncreativelab.com](https://mooncreativelab.com)) to build fun
greenfield software projects which turn into incubated products on their way
to new companies.

Seeking a generalist Ruby/Rails/React/React Native type with leadership
experience as our first hire, working directly with the CTO (another
developer).

Involves occasional travel to Japan and Japanese language skills are a plus.

Apply today!

[https://grnh.se/07ee628f2](https://grnh.se/07ee628f2)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite | visa

Our mission is to build the Covariant Brain, a universal AI to give robots the
ability to see, reason, and act on the world around them. Bringing AI from
laboratory research to the infinite variability and constant change of our
customers' real-world operations requires new ideas, approaches and
techniques.

We were recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/37WP65Y](http://bit.ly/37WP65Y)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OprXBq](http://bit.ly/2OprXBq)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Full-Stack/Data Visualization Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Success in the real world requires a team that represents that world --
diversity of backgrounds, points of view, and experiences. Our common
denominator: ambitious expectations, love of learning, empathy for those
around us, and a team-first mindset. Curious? Read more about our company and
our engineering culture! [http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their partners and end-customers. We
are a small, diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the
automotive industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to
join us!

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

------
smcneill
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE

Paperspace is a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform
for building, training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of
thousands of individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate
faster and collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines. We'd love
to connect if you're interested in joining the team! We currently have one
open engineering role.

• Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description: [https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-
end](https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-end) NASA ADS:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Software
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland and Montpellier, France | Full-time | Onsite

About us: Zendesk’s powerful and flexible customer service and engagement
platform scales to meet the needs of any business, from startups and small
businesses to growth companies and enterprises. We serve more than 145,000
paid customer accounts. Headquartered in San Francisco, we operate worldwide
and have all the stuff you’d expect from a tech company - competitive pay,
stock, benefits, beautiful offices, snacks, and more. We also have a culture
deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a proper work-life balance.

Open positions:

DATA

 _Senior Software Engineer - Data & Analytics_:
[http://bit.ly/SSEData](http://bit.ly/SSEData)

PRODUCT ENGINEERING

 _Staff Software Engineer - Zendesk Explore_ :
[http://bit.ly/StaffEngExplore](http://bit.ly/StaffEngExplore) \- You will
work on a large, rapidly growing and successful application focused on
Analytics. Aside from building the Explore product, our team serves data
pipelines to all other Zendesk product teams, so there will be plenty of
opportunities to work with scale.

 _Senior Full Stack Engineer - Zendesk Explore_ :
[http://bit.ly/SrFullStackEngExplore](http://bit.ly/SrFullStackEngExplore)

 _Senior Software Engineer, Ruby on Rails - Zendesk Explore_ :
[http://bit.ly/SSERubyExplore](http://bit.ly/SSERubyExplore)

INFRASTRUCTURE

 _Senior Operations Engineer_ :
[http://bit.ly/SrOpsEngEdge](http://bit.ly/SrOpsEngEdge) \- Edge services are
the bridge between the public internet and Zendesk and we build massively
scalable microservices that are on the critical path for every request that
hits us.

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
cylix
Whova | Full-Stack Engineer (React & Django) | San Diego, CA, USA | ONSITE
FULL-TIME NEWGRAD INTERNS VISA

Whova is looking for new full-stack engineers to join our growing team in San
Diego (growing 2X every year)!

The position involves developing new features from scratch in Django and React
to our core product.

Prior experience in Django/React/Web/... is __not __needed: we are looking for
people willing and capable to learn, and seeking interesting challenges to
solve.

Thus, this position is open to anyone interested: newgrad, senior, intern, ...

If you are interested to learn more, feel free to drop me an email at
simon.ninon@whova.com.

------
openmosix
Coinbase (YC S12) | [https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/) | Software
Engineers and Product Managers | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Coinbase is a secure online platform for buying, selling, transferring, and
storing digital currency. Our mission is to create an open financial system
for the world and to be the leading global brand for helping people convert
digital currency into and out of their local currency.

What we are looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - Backend (several teams for Identity, Payments, and
products). You will be building and scaling the bridge between the crypto and
the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130)
or
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556)

Product Managers - Backend (several teams for Identity and products) - You
will be leading the product development of all our shared services to bridge
the crypto and the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1963985)

(Android) Mobile Engineers - You will be building consumer applications for
the mobile crypto experience! See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745)
Principal Engineers, Frontend Engineers and many more at
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions)

All roles require 3-5 years of professional experience (minimum). Feel free to
apply through any of the links, email me at luca.bonmassar(at)coinbase.com or
connect with me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/)

------
TekNCode
Wizard Labs | Santa Monica, CA | Front End Web Developer

Wizard Labs is a venture-backed company working in the area of game content
creation, curation and distribution utilizing cutting edge AI and ML
technology. The company was started in 2019 by the founder and lead engineer
of Mobcrush (mobile game live streaming).

We are looking for a front end web developer with experience building SPA's
using react and webpack for a project that would interface with our backend
pipeline. Ideally this developer would also be versed in UX/UI.

If interested, please contact us directly ss@wizardlabs.gg

------
majc2
MarktoMarket | Edinburgh, UK | Front-end and Back-end engieneers | Full-time |
ONSITE

MarktoMarket is a Data as a Service company based in Edinburgh. Our product
helps knowledge workers make acquisition and investment decisions. We're
growing at a phenomenal rate and we’re looking to build out the team to help
us grow the business even further. We’re located at CodeBase in the centre of
Edinburgh with a great castle view, offering a competitive salary and options.

We use: Python, Flask, React, Redux, ElasticSearch, TensorFlow, Spacy, AWS

Open positions: Front-end Engineer, Back-end engineer

email: martin at marktomarket dot io (that’s me)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Engineer + Product
Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Series A-funded startup Kite
(kite.com) -- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts
of writing code. We recently launched new features:
[https://zd.net/2kNvJJj](https://zd.net/2kNvJJj).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, machine learning engineers,
and product marketers. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a note at
flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
irrelative
Unsupervised | Full-Time | Boulder, Colorado | On-site

Unsupervised is building a platform to ingest complex business data and use
unsupervised learning to find hidden patterns and insghts. We work with
customers across cloud platforms, across industries, and with disperate data
sources.

Our Python backend runs distributed ML jobs in k8s, and our frontend leverages
React, GraphQL, Elasticsearch, and Postgres.

Check out our openings at
[https://unsupervised.com/careers](https://unsupervised.com/careers) or email
me directly with questions via jd@unsupervised.com

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - AI software company in massive growth mode (30 to 350 full time
employees hired over the past 3 years), HQ'ed in downtown NYC, with offices in
SF, Mountain View, and Buenos Aires. We've built AI-native software that
solves complex and frustrating problems for enterprises. More about us and our
products: [https://www.asapp.com/](https://www.asapp.com/)

Careers Page [https://www.asapp.com/careers](https://www.asapp.com/careers) or
send me a message directly, mike@asapp.com

Product Traction: Our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies that spend billions on the problems we're solving, and we have over
90 million users of our product today

Funding: One of the highest-funded startups in NYC at our current round
(Series B) - funded by investors such as John Doerr / John Chamber / Dave
Strohm) - more information on our investors:
[https://www.asapp.com/team](https://www.asapp.com/team)

Office Location: NYC (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor) <> SF (SoMa) <>
Mountain View <> Buenos Aires

Open Roles: Site Reliability Engineer (CAN WORK REMOTELY FOR THIS ROLE, 5+
years of exp. required) <> Senior Backend Engineer (NY) <> Senior Fullstack
Engineer (NY) <> Research Scientists (PhD's required with focus in ML/NLP, NY)
<> Product Manager (NY) (focused on product scalability)

Research: For the past ten years, members of our research team have earned top
awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in computational
linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global research
community. For more information on our Research team, visit
[https://www.asapp.com/research-and-
development](https://www.asapp.com/research-and-development)

Perks: Generous/competitive Base Salary <> Equity <> Excellent Benefits <>
Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <> Wellness Perks

Contact us: please apply directly to the role you're most interested in, or
email me directly at mike@asapp.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees
across entire organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance
on SQL or data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
sjeanpierre
PagerDuty | Software Egnineers + Database Reliability | Atlanta, SF, Toronto |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty)

PagerDuty is a leader in digital operations management. In an always-on world,
organizations of all sizes trust PagerDuty to help them deliver a perfect
digital experience to their customers, every time. Teams use PagerDuty to
identify issues and opportunities in real time, and bring together the right
people to fix problems faster and to help prevent them in the future.

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Full-stack / Front-end Software Engineer | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE NO-VISA [https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics pairs the largest food safety inspection database with
powerful analytics tools and solutions for Fortune 500s and leading
organizations in the restaurant, government, and financial services
industries. Our customers include Instacart, Target, Starbucks, and Whole
Foods; we're also the exclusive worldwide provider of health department data
technology to Ecolab. In 2019 we won two food safety innovation awards, and
Built in Seattle also recognized us as one of Seattle's best small businesses
to work for in 2020. We're bootstrapped and profitable, with big plans to
capitalize on our success with continued product development and thought
leadership in our niche industry.

We're currently seeking experienced full-stack and front-end software
engineers to continue growing our engineering team. Candidates with diverse
tech experience are invited to join us in both expanding our flagship product
and creating new products. Our tech stack is predominantly Python (Flask),
JavaScript (React), and PostgreSQL, with Docker and Google Cloud featuring in
our infrastructure. The team operates in an agile manner, keeping processes to
a minimum and enabling engineers to stay focused on their work. We're
especially interested in people who are eager to mentor junior engineers and
who have past experience in data science, a devops focus, or UI/UX skills.

Compensation includes equity and a generous benefits package. We are not able
to provide H1B sponsorship; relocation assistance within the United States is
negotiable.

Full-stack candidates: [https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/7c4ae7ec-
ed3f-45cf-b2e9-0a8146b89840?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Front-end candidates:
h[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/d2df0869-51e3-4e92-9136-78ca3077c2cb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

~~~
Cyranix
Speaking as Andrew (CTO): I've personally hired and been hired from HN, and I
would love to continue to see applicants from our community here.

------
pypypypypypy
DiviPay | Sales Manager | ONSITE (Sydney, Australia) | Full Time |
[https://divipay.com/careers/](https://divipay.com/careers/)

DiviPay is a virtual corporate Mastercard and expense management platform
helping businesses eliminate expense admin, reimbursements and card sharing. A
first of its kind expense management platform custom built for SMEs, DiviPay
is the only tool that allows Finance Teams to issue every employee with their
own unique virtual corporate card, whilst staying in control of spending and
automating their expense reporting.

DiviPay is used by Australia’s leading businesses, including tech unicorns,
Y-Combinator graduates, public companies and fast growing SMEs to streamline
their business expenses. We recently completed our Series A capital raise led
by ANZ bank.

You will be joining a tight-knit, product focused team that love understanding
and solving customer problems. We are nimble, experimental, customer obsessed,
and down to earth.

We are looking for an exceptional Sales Development Manager to lead our sales
effort and to help as many SMEs as possible to streamline their business
expenses.

As DiviPay's first sales hire you will be responsible for:

\- Building and implementing the sales strategy

\- Growing and leading the sales team

\- Building a pipeline of qualified SME customers through outbound prospecting
(emails, calls, social selling, events) and following up on marketing
campaigns and inbound enquiries

\- Managing a high-volume pipeline from prospects to successful customers by
running a proactive and disciplined sales cycle

\- Running product demos with senior finance and business leaders across
varying industries

\- Deeply understanding and empathizing with customer’s pain points and
educating them on how DiviPay can fundamentally solve their challenges

\- Collecting feedback directly from customers and working with the
engineering team to continuously improve the product

More info: [https://divipay.com/careers/#sales-
manager](https://divipay.com/careers/#sales-manager)

------
Merad
Storable | Raleigh, NC | Full-time | Onsite

Senior Quality Engineer:
[http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/SD1uhksg0F/Senior-
Quali...](http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/SD1uhksg0F/Senior-Quality-
Engineer?referrer=20200204004759WHYMSULHUMGRMKT5)

Senior React Engineer: [http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/tSMzGhbayO/Sr-
Software-...](http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/tSMzGhbayO/Sr-Software-
Engineer-ReactJS?referrer=20200204004830GEOMMJIZTD5AWOLL)

Senior Software Engineer: [http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/2WcUbJtY0a/Sr-
Software-...](http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/2WcUbJtY0a/Sr-Software-
Engineer-Net-C?referrer=201912022212544HSAFRFCTMMRWIZN)

Technical Product Owner:
[http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/BUoCRyfu8c/Technical-
Pr...](http://storable.applytojob.com/apply/BUoCRyfu8c/Technical-Product-
Owner?referrer=20200204004937HNWMRSQWG491V8PR)

Storable ([https://www.storable.com/](https://www.storable.com/)) is the
leading technology company in the self storage industry. Our Raleigh office is
primarily focused on our SiteLink product that enables storage facilities
owners to manage and run their business. We're in the wonderful position of
having an established (15 years old) and highly successful product, but we're
also in the not so wonderful position of having a 15 year old product that's
accumulated more than its share of tech debt. :) The company is in the midst
making a significant investment to help address that tech debt and ensure our
long term success - that's why we need you!

We're primarily a .Net shop, and we have code ranging from VB.Net WinForms
apps to containerized microservices that are built with .Net Core 3 and
running on Linux. On the web front end side of things, we have an AngularJS
web app that we're transitioning to React + Typescript. SQL Server is our
primary database.

Happy to answer any questions: michael [dot] crawford [at] storable [dot] com

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | Munich / Mainz, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]). For
more perks, see [3]. I'm working there for 6 years, as my managers are
treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time) interesting.

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-..).

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
spuz
Digivault | Java Developer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Digivault ([https://digivault.com](https://digivault.com)) provides custody
for digital assets (Bitcoin, Ethereum, smart-contract tokens). We're a small
London based startup focused on clean and simple technical solutions, with an
emphasis on security and automation. We're looking for a back-end developer to
work on our cold and warm storage systems. Technologies we currently use:

\- Java 11, Python, Rust, Postgres

\- React + Redux

\- Docker, Kubernetes, AWS

Please contact jobs at digivault.com

------
dman7
WorkPatterns (www.workpatterns.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco or
Los Angeles | ONSITE | Full Time

WorkPatterns is improving workplace relationships by making best practices
automatic. We're starting by building workflow & automation tools for managers
and employees. Product-first company with strong VC backing and serial
founders. You'll be responsible for an important part of the product roadmap &
will work closely with the founders.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, PostgreSQL

Ping me at dmitri at workpatterns.com

------
mattmcmahon
Forward | Full-stack, Infra, Mobile, Hardware | San Francisco | Full-time

We're building the world's most advanced healthcare system from the ground up,
combining software + hardware + doctors under one roof. Seeking engineers
excited about our mission and impact, no previous healthcare experience
required :)

[https://goforward.com/eng](https://goforward.com/eng)

[https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs)

matt[at]goforward[dot]com

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA or Denver, CO | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

* Backend Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972015?gh_jid=197201...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972015?gh_jid=1972015&gh_src=90216bc61)

* Backend Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=189532...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1895327?gh_jid=1895327&gh_src=90216bc61)

* Data Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972027?gh_jid=197202...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1972027?gh_jid=1972027&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Engineering Manager (SF): [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

* Frontend Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=190598...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1905985?gh_jid=1905985&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Infrastructure Engineer (DEN): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/2023674?gh_jid=202367...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/2023674?gh_jid=2023674&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
joman
Cerego | Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.cerego.com/](https://www.cerego.com/) We are an educational
technology company changing the way people learn. We are looking for: Senior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Stack Engineer | Android Engineer

Tech stack: native iOS and Android, React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, AWS

Apply online at [https://cerego.workable.com/](https://cerego.workable.com/)

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Online Bank | New York | ONSITE | Full-time

We're an online bank, highly successful in Europe and growing rapidly in the
US. Fully funded and unicorn status, backed by our parent company in Berlin.
Our tech stack is cutting edge and our benefits are great.

We're currently looking for: \- Senior Web Engineer \- Senior Android Engineer

* VISA: We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs. We can not sponsor new ones unfortunately.

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the senior back-end
engineers here: gav.newalkar@n26.com

------
aroro
Classkick | Chicago | Full-time | Onsite w/ relocation assistance | $130-150k
+ equity

Everyday, kids come to class feeling engaged, supported and excited to learn
because of Classkick. Our goal is that every student in the world is happy and
successful in their education. Find out how (and why) we're achieving this
below, and come help us grow to the next 10M students!

Head of Engineering
[https://classkick.com/leadeng](https://classkick.com/leadeng)

------
abdelhai
DETA | INTERNS | Go/Python/JS/Design | Berlin/Remote

DETA ([https://deta.sh/](https://deta.sh/)) is a new type of cloud computer
that empowers devs and teams to simply create, share, and use internet-native
tools, APIs and scripts with zero drudge-work.

We're a company of 3 developers based in Berlin.

We're looking for junior developers who want to build (and experiment with) a
next generation cloud platform.

Email me (Mustafa) if you're interested: hello@deta.sh

------
kanwisher
Remote Ventures | Bangkok | Growth Hacker| Full time | Remote or Onsite (visa
sponsor)

Remote Ventures is changing real estate but allowing anyone to invest in
fractional shares of high end Instagrammable rental properties all around the
world. It allows people to get exposure to real estate in non local markets.

We are looking for Growth Hackers and Marketers to help us grow our platform.
We have competitive pay and we have offices in New York, Colombia and Bangkok.
Most of the team works remote.

Email us at hello@remoteventures.com

------
jonandersense
Public | Android Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time | www.public.com
Public is a new kind of stock brokerage. We open the gates by slicing shares,
making investing free, and social. Now everyone can invest, no matter their
wealth or which circles they run in.

You'll be responsible for developing and architecting the Android app. Our app
is written in Kotlin and we use RxJava & Live Data extensively throughout the
app.

If you are interested our want more information email me at jon@public.com

------
akcreek
HourStack ([https://hourstack.com](https://hourstack.com)) | Full Stack
Developer | Seattle, WA | Full-time | REMOTE (in US)

We're hiring an experienced full stack developer to help us build HourStack.
You'll be working on the next version of HourStack's web app along with the
infrastructure to power it, our mobile apps, and our future third-party
ecosystem. This is an incredible opportunity for the right developer who wants
serious responsibility, influence, autonomy, and support while building a
unique product that is loved by its customers.

Technologies:

We'll serve up a single API for internal and external consumption via PHP with
the Laravel framework (open to other options here as well). The web app will
be headless using React or Vue.js and our mobile apps use Java and Swift. You
won't work directly on the mobile apps, but you'll support them via the API.
You'll be working with lots of common technologies and architectures such as
Redis, MySQL, Webpack, Sass, ES6, Typescript, REST, GraphQL, etc. and our
cloud of choice is DigitalOcean.

Qualifications:

You've built solid products that customers love in the B2B SaaS space and have
experience scaling the infrastructure to support many thousands of users. You
have a good feel for great UX and enough of a design eye to make UI decisions
when required. You are familiar with all of the technologies we use and have
deep experience with most so you can hit the ground running.

You'll also need to have experience working remotely and you'll need the
skills that come along with that such as excellent written and verbal
communication, self-motivation, flexibility, reliability, etc.

We Offer:

Currently our team is in Seattle, though we work remotely and are willing to
consider candidates from other parts of the US. This is a full time position
with:

* Competitive salary

* 401(k) with company match

* 100% remote and flexible schedule

* Macbook Pro and other tools needed

* Flexible paid time off as needed

More details and apply here:
[https://hourstack.com/about](https://hourstack.com/about)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer,
QA Engineer, Product Manager, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC or Santa Clara, CA
| Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers, product managers, engineering
managers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer - Mobile Sensors | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

\---- xbird | Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Digital Health | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are also looking for a Senior Machine Learning Engineer that will help us
build the intelligence behind our systems. Ideally, you don't only have in-
depth knowledge of machine learning to help you do this, but also have the
engineering experience to integrate your solutions into production.

To learn more or apply to either of these positions, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
robcatchpoint
Catchpoint | New York, USA | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE (USA only) | Senior
Full Stack Developer, Platform Software Engineer, Data Platform Engineer

Catchpoint ([https://www.catchpoint.com/](https://www.catchpoint.com/)) is
revolutionizing end-user experience monitoring to help companies deliver
amazing digital experiences.

We run small, agile, cross-functional squads and work in 2-week sprints. At
Catchpoint, every individual contributes and makes a lasting impact. We’re on
a mission to build a kind, diverse, and open team of world-class engineers.

Our tech stack:

• C#, C++, or Java (strong OOP required)

• React, TypeScript and JavaScript

• .NET, .NET CORE, WCF

• NoSQL DB

We develop software in Windows, Linux, macOS and others so you should be
willing to dive deep into things you may not have seen before.

We are hiring for a few roles:

1\. Senior Full Stack Developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=om0Vbfwc&s=Hacker_Rank](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=om0Vbfwc&s=Hacker_Rank)

2\. Senior Platform Software Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIbsbfwg&s=Hacker_Rank](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oIbsbfwg&s=Hacker_Rank)

3\. Data Platform Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJbsbfwh&s=Hacker_Rank](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJbsbfwh&s=Hacker_Rank)

4\. Platform Software Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6Muafwg&s=Hacker_Rank](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6Muafwg&s=Hacker_Rank)

We offer a wonderful company of coworkers and slew of benefits including
health, vision, dental, life insurance, 401K and stock options offered to all
employees. Not to mention some fantastic perks like our monthly massages,
fully stocked kitchen, catered lunches and month end happy hours.

Find out more about our culture and benefits and apply here:
[https://www.catchpoint.com/careers](https://www.catchpoint.com/careers)

------
ShaneCurran
evervault | Product Engineer | Dublin, Ireland or San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
€60k - €90k + meaningful equity stake

[https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)

Passionate about data privacy? Looking for something different in the New
Year?

Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel and other leading investors, at
evervault we're building the internet infrastructure for data privacy.

Privacy is no longer something that compliance teams look after alone — it's
becoming a core component of your product. We're building simple developer
tools that allow privacy to be integrated in the development stack from day
one.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
DNSFilter
dnsfilter.com|Backend Developer| remote, full-time|
[https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/3d7fabd1eccb-backend-
developer](https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/3d7fabd1eccb-backend-developer) |
DNSFilter (a TechStars 2018 company) is a fast-growing SaaS startup with over
1700+ customers and is cash-flow positive. We are a proven product in a proven
market. What we need: \- Backend development to add and modify database driven
- REST endpoints in Ruby on Rails \- Commit source code changes in Git
branches \- Write RSpec tests \- Work with a development manager to estimate,
report progress, and indicate completion through project tracking tool
(ZenHub) \- Occasionally analyze production bugs.

Requirements: \- Proficient in English: read / write / and speak English (over
video calls) \- Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering,
or similar field (or a long work history in software) \- 2+ years of Ruby on
Rails development \- 4+ years of software development \- Experience with
ActiveRecord, SQL, REST endpoints, RSpec, Git \- Some experience working from
home \- Live within 5 hours of Eastern Standard Time, and able to work close
to a standard work day in Eastern Standard Time \- Experience with or
willingness to learn Elixir (Phoenix), Golang, or low level mobile development
(Android, iOS) \- Familiarity with Docker \- Knowledge of how DNS works,
Active Directory, and other networking concepts

Why work at DNSFilter? \- Work from home! \- Experienced founders who have
built successful teams and successful companies \- Company gatherings each
year \- Paid vacations and holidays \- Full medical and dental benefits for US
employees

------
grabowss
Gordian Software (YC W19) | Burlingame, CA (SF Bay Area) | Backend Engineer
(Python)

What: API for airline industry

Traction: Ctrip, Priceline, Kiwi are already customers

Unique points: Bootstrapped, Profitable

We are looking for a backend engineer to join us. We value attitude (ownership
& initiative) rather than a particular stack or experience.

View the position here: [https://angel.co/company/gordian-
software/jobs](https://angel.co/company/gordian-software/jobs)

------
aligg
Curai Health | Engineering Manager | Palo Alto | Onsite

Come be my manager! Curai Health is a small and growing health tech company
based in Palo Alto and looking for a manager for our ~10 person product
engineering team. Super role if you're passionate about scaling a product and
helping engineers grow: [https://curai.com/work/engineering-
manager](https://curai.com/work/engineering-manager)

------
matsur
Cloudflare | PM, Systems Eng (SDE), Reliability Eng (SRE), Design, lots more.
| Austin, Champaign, Lisbon, London, Singapore, Seattle (Kirkland), SF

Lots of roles open at Cloudflare in many disciplines and locations.
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/)

I'm specifically recruiting for PMs — please reach out to rustam @ if you're
interested :)

------
vamoselblox
:elblox | Olten, Switzerland | Onsite | AWS DevOps Engineer | Valid working
permission in the EU or Switzerland necessary

Our mission is to reshape how green energy is perceived, transacted and
managed. The future of energy production is renewable and decentral – and so
will be its exchange and coordination powered by digital technology.

Please contact jobs@elblox.com directly with a CV and cover letter. By next
week head to www.elblox.com to submit directly (new website coming soon).

------
sunelton
viagogo | Software Engineer (Application Security, Platform, Backend,
Fullstack) | New York, NY | Full-time | Salary + Annual Bonus | ONSITE | open
to VISA candidates viagogo is the leading global marketplace for music,
sports, and entertainment tickets. We have signed a deal to acquire Stubub,
subject to closing conditions.

Despite our rapid growth while revolutionizing a 100-billion-dollar industry,
we maintain our start-up ethos and data-driven, collaborative culture. We
believe that small, cross-functional teams can achieve extraordinary results.
Fans from nearly every country in the world can find millions of tickets to
their favorite events in the language, currency, and with the device of their
choice.

We provide the widest possible choice of tickets to events around the world
and help ticket sellers reach a global audience. viagogo has partnered with
many of the world’s leading brands in sports and entertainment while helping
fans access unforgettable experiences.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity on our team. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Please email elton.sun@viagogo.com or apply at workatviagogo.com

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo/Plovdiv | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. We're looking for new colleagues and trainees to help improve our
Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | High-performance Python without GIL through type inference and thread-safe memory management in Cython | Lille | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment Developer | Lille/Munich | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Optical Inspection - AOI | Lille/Plovdiv | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Open Source Robot / Industrial Automation | Lille/Plovdiv/Munich | FULLTIME or INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Time Sensitive Routing for Industrial Automation and Robotics | Lille/Munich | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python Out-of-Core Numpy Developer | Lille | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | 4G/5G Telco Edge Computing Developer | Lille/Dakar | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python PyData and Javascript Project Developer | Lille/Munich | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Javascript Serviceworker Web IDE Developer | Lille | FULLTIME or INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Developer Automotive | Lille/Munich | FULLTIME or INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects currently mostly in
open source industrial automation and we're contributing to various open
source solutions. We have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
kchhina
DigitalOcean | Product Managers | New York - NY, Cambridge - MA, Palo Alto -
CA, Remote - U.S. & Canada | Full-Time |
[https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com)

DigitalOcean is a public cloud service provider and is looking to hire product
managers for various product groups - storage, networking, managed Kubernetes,
etc.

Contact me directly if you're interested: kchhina( ... a t ..)
digitalocean.com

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation built on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Head of Product Management

\- Software Engineer

\- Inside Sales Representative

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Demand Gen Lead

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
rdisini
Wizard Labs | Santa Monica, CA | iOS Engineer, ML Engineer

Wizard Labs is a venture-backed company working in the area of game content
creation, curation and distribution utilizing cutting edge AI and ML
technology. The company was started in 2019 by the founder and lead engineer
of Mobcrush (mobile game live streaming).

We are looking for an iOS engineer and a ML engineer to join our 4 person
engineering-centric team.

If interested, please contact us directly ss@wizardlabs.gg.

------
garganshum
Datadog | New York | Full Time + Onsite | [https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/)

Datadog is an industry leader in Infrastructure Monitoring and we are rapidly
expanding. We are a public company with a wide array of product portfolio and
we are always looking for talented experienced engineers to work on hard
technical problems.

q? my id at gmail.

------
kmelve
sanity.io | Oslo or San Francisco | Full-time On-site | Engineering manager,
UI/UX developer, Digital product designer, and an Inside sales account
executive

Sanity.io ([https://www.sanity.io](https://www.sanity.io)) is the fastest,
most flexible platform for delivering content to digital devices and products.
Our platform is redefining the CMS market and changing the way organizations
collaborate and work with content. We’re hosting a real-time API for
structured content, an open-source editing environment built with React. We’re
also building tooling for GROQ (a general query language for JSON), GraphQL,
and portabletext.org.

We are growing fast, and are looking for a range of roles:

    
    
      -  Engineering manager  
      -  UI/UX developer  
      -  Digital product designer  
      -  Inside sales account executive
    

[https://www.sanity.io/careers](https://www.sanity.io/careers)

We are backed by Heavybit ([https://heavybit.com](https://heavybit.com)), an
accelerator in SOMA, San Francisco. All positions are onsite either in Oslo or
San Francisco.

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Engineering Team Lead | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Frontend Engineer

3) Senior Full Stack Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
tangential
Arctan Inc. | Arlington, Virginia (DC) | Full Time | REMOTE Friendly, INTERNS
Welcome

We are an algorithmic R&D firm. If you have an interest in game theory,
information theory, and/or functional programming, then don't hesitate to
reach out.

We offer interesting, meaningful projects and a high degree of autonomy.

We have current opportunities for software engineers with strong mathematical
backgrounds. Contact information is on our website (see profile).

------
anindha
Lamno | React Front-end Developer | Sydney, Australia (Remote OK) |
[https://www.lamno.com](https://www.lamno.com)

Come work on large scale greenfield open source projects. Early stage VC
funded.

Apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1681078617/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1681078617/)

------
techaprl
Horizon technologies| Remote (Preferable India) | Part Time | Python |
Javascript

Horizon technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in India.
Currently, looking for mentors who have experience building realtime
applications in Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years. Our mentor's
design projects and advise students on a day to day basis.

Checkout www.horizontech.dev for more info and reach out to horizontechtrichy
[at] gmail.com

------
cmpglc
Visa | Data Scientist | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're looking for a passionate and ambitious Data Scientist to join the Data
Science Lab at Visa Europe. You'll be a strategic partner to Visa Consulting &
Analytics in the co-development of data-driven solutions to help our clients
grow their businesses.

Learn more and apply at [https://smrtr.io/3Q9wG](https://smrtr.io/3Q9wG)

------
horsman
Arcturus | Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | Halifax, NS, Canada | Onsite,
Remote | Full-time

Arcturus is seeking a full time Cloud Infrastructure Engineer as we expand and
grow our company with the launch of our flagship product, HoloSuite.

Our product, HoloSuite, is the first and currently only post production tool
for Volumetric Video (think Creative Cloud for live-action Holograms). We are
used in XR, film special effects, virtual production, broadcast, and
volumetric displays. Our market is on fire right now, with more than 15
different capture technologies that all need our product.

The successful candidate will be joining a talented team responsible for the
post production of Madonna’s holograms at the 2019 Billboard Awards, A
Jester’s Tale Magic Leap experience that premiered at Sundance in 2019 and
Hulu’s “Light as a Feather” marketing activation at VidCon 2019 among many
other projects.

Many of the operations on volumetric data involve heavy computations that take
place on our volumetric processing service (think cloud render farm for
volumetric video. Additionally, we distribute volumetric content through
HoloStream, our adaptive streaming solution for volumetric video. These two
cloud services would be the principal products you would be working on.

The role involves the planning, refactoring and execution of our cloud
infrastructure and applications, including orchestration,
integration/deployment, monitoring and development of cloud applications.

Requirements -Deep understanding and experience with cloud platforms like AWS,
Azure, or GCP (we’re on AWS) -Experience with orchestration such as Kubernetes
-1-3 years Python or Node experience -3-5 years SE experience on cloud
products -C++, go or Rust experience

Special Consideration Given to those with understanding of -Immersive media:
VR, AR -Capture and scanning: 6DOF vs 3DOF, photogrammetry -Post production:
Editing, Composing, Rotoscoping, matchmoving, matte and touchup painting

Why Arcturus?

We believe in organizing around a mutual respect for one another and
delivering best-in-class quality products and services. Arcturus strives to be
a socially conscious employer by evaluating its slate of projects with social
good in mind. We have an open management style, and believe in continuous
learning on the job and career development.

careers@arcturus.studio

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
epwschrock
doxo | Lead Software Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers | Seattle, WA or
Remote (US Only) | Full-time | [https://www.doxo.com](https://www.doxo.com)

doxo is an all-in-one bill pay service, which provides an easy way for users
to pay all their bills using a single account from any device. We are a
growing company currently at around 50 people. We have strong revenues and a
rapidly growing business.

Our engineering teams are typically made up of 6-8 people, comprising product,
engineering, design, and QA.

Technologies we use * Ruby on Rails * GraphQL * Kubernetes/Docker, deployed to
AWS * Vue.JS/Nuxt

We are a tenacious and collaborative crew who supports big bets and welcomes
data-driven ideas. We encourage ownership and reward initiative. We are rich
with career growth opportunities and interesting work.

We're currently hiring for Lead Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers &
Site Reliability Engineers. More information about our openings and how to
apply here: [https://doxo.recruiterbox.com/](https://doxo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
ieldev
Integrity Express Logistics | Cincinnati, OH USA | Full-Time | REMOTE

Founded in 2007, IEL is a fast-growing, family owned company. Integrity’s
mission is to live up to our company name by earning our customer's trust
through innovative technology and operational efficiency.

Logistics is undergoing a tech revolution, and IEL is right in the middle of
it. We are beginning work on a brand new core API, with a focus on flexibility
as the market moves towards a more API first approach to integrations. We
currently have a handful of live products including the company's in-house
Transportation Management System, Customer portals, Carrier portals, mobile
apps, and more. While the majority of our products are currently built with
PHP, React, and Postgres, we are always evaluating new languages,
methodologies, and strategies. The software development group is quickly
growing and there are a lot of opportunities for people to make an impact
daily.

IT department employees participate in a bi-weekly "innovation day" where
groups form and work on projects outside the normal development sprint. We use
this time to explore new topics, enhance existing processes, and build
entirely new technology. We meet the day after as a department and discuss
what we learned. It's a great opportunity for everyone to grow together and
work on things they are passionate about.

We have a relatively new Tech blog here -
[https://tech.ielfreight.com/](https://tech.ielfreight.com/)

We are looking for a Software Architect to help with our next generation of
products. They will be responsible for working on designing, building, and
maintaining products both new and old, from front-end applications to back-end
APIs. The role will need to stay up to date with emerging trends in both
Logistics and Technology to ensure new products can satisfy new business
requirements. Software Architects are also expected to help mentor developers,
and provide insightful feedback on both a code level and an architectural
level through the development process.

Apply here - [http://intxlog.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening.php?req=...](http://intxlog.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening.php?req=1211085&&&jbsrc=1025)

Keywords - PHP (Laravel), React, NodeJS, Postgres, Go, Docker, Machine
Learning

------
tlc1991
Privitar - ONSITE - London - Full Time - Data Privacy Software

Well funded Series B Start-up hiring multiple Software Engineers, developing
privacy preserving algorithms using Java and Big Data technology.

Apply here - [https://jobs.lever.co/privitar/42acceed-6653-4ffa-a6dc-
bc868...](https://jobs.lever.co/privitar/42acceed-6653-4ffa-a6dc-bc868cf6557c)

------
RedwoodPerf
Redwood Performance Group | Full Stack Dev (Full time) | Toronto

Redwood is an award-winning online learning company seeking a talented full-
stack developer to hack on our cloud based learning platform. We're located in
a historic building on Queen St W in downtown Toronto and have a casual,
creative and remote-friendly workplace. Apply (mention HN!) via email at jobs
[at] redwoodperforms [dot] com

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our
Engineering culture and interview process here:
[https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work)

Here are our open roles: \- Director of Engineering, Platform Services Group:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587)

\- Engineering Manager -
Product:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2063099](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2063099)

\- Product Manager:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1761632](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1761632)

\- Platform Services Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698)

\- Senior Product Backend:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2040854](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2040854)

\- Senior Product Front End:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041793](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041793)

\- Staff Platform Services Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041774](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2041774)

------
dstola
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers) At corrux, we work for
a productive future. We build software that changes the way equipment and
process data is shared, handled and acted upon in complex industrial and
construction environments. Data from unstructured, siloed systems is united in
an intuitive interface, giving users a powerful tool to streamline their
operations, maintenance and project quality. We're making some of the world's
toughest jobs easy.

corrux offers all the perks you have come to expect from a startup with free
beers, regular team events, and competitive salaries. Next to surprisingly
ergonomic furniture, you'll find colleagues that care.

We're currently hiring the following positions:

* Backend engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/backend-engineer)

* Devops engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer)

* Frontend developer: [https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer](https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer)

* Data scientist: [https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist](https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist)

* SALES, Business Development, interns (Backend/Hardware) are also welcome: [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com)

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biotech, genomics, and
pharma companies, we also aggregate and organize data from big groups of
volunteers, which helps power some of today’s most cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728600...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377286002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429755900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297559002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429760100...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4297601002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

------
mattvv
Optic Power | San Juan, PR | Remote

Optic Power is looking for javascript engineers! We're a remote based team
with some cool projects. We speak both English and Spanish and have friendly
get-togethers in San Juan, Puerto Rico. Checkout our website at
[http://opticpower.com](http://opticpower.com)

Email me at: matt at optic power dot com.

------
cxmcc
Lime | li.me | ONSITE | VISA | San Francisco | Seattle | Full-time

Hiring for: \- iOS Engineer \- Android Engineer

Our stack: [https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)
Career page: [https://jobs.lever.co/limebike](https://jobs.lever.co/limebike)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, kubernetes, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput
networking systems in Go.

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Data Engineer (first data hire, greenfield build of dbt + front end of your choice)

* Senior Software Engineer

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Product Designer

* IT & Security / Compliance Manager

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com or
jump on my calendar at:
[https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro](https://calendly.com/justinsdm/intro)

------
mmc47
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised $50M, and has more than 300M users supported by
a small team of engineers <25, though we are very profitable and growing.

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:

\- Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapc...).

\- Everwing for FB messenger: [https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-
dageeks-game-review...](https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-
review...).

Our technologies and engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high
leverage position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world,
but we do make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco,
Seoul, and Sophia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to
anywhere where we have offices if it helps.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

------
sproefke
TRUVERIS | Eastern United States | Fulltime | Visa | WFH

Senior Software Engineer (Backend Python Developer) Tech stack: Python,
SQLAlchemy, PostgreSQL, AWS, Linux

Truveris builds SaaS to help US Employers to secure competitive prescription
benefit plans, and to increase drug-pricing transparency and accessibility for
patients

Email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com to apply

------
jonnyB_xDesign
xDesign | Senior Front-end Engineer(s) | Edinburgh, UK | Onsite | Full Time

xDesign are a Digital Agency creating products and solutions that transform
businesses and empower users across web and mobile. We work with a wide
variety of clients including Paypal, Heineken, Zonal and many others large and
small. We work across a variety of technology stacks, but primarily Javascript
front ends (React & Vue.js), PHP backends (lavarel) and native mobile (Swift &
Kotlin).

We are looking for experienced Javascript Engineers to work on front-end
focused projects, taking the lead on technical solutions and mentoring less
senior engineers.

We are growing fast (currently ~60 people) so there is plenty of opportunity
to make your mark and grow in your career with us.

For more info get in touch with me @ jonathan.baird@xdesign.com, or take a
look at [https://xdesign.com/careers](https://xdesign.com/careers)

------
mattiasgunneras
BREAKFAST | Senior Mechanical Engineer | NYC/Brooklyn onsite

BREAKFAST creates large kinetic art sculptures. We're looking for an ME to
join our team in Dumbo Brooklyn.

[https://breakfastny.com/jobs/senior-mechanical-
engineer](https://breakfastny.com/jobs/senior-mechanical-engineer)

------
DavidHolz
Leap Motion/Ultraleap | R&D Positions for Machine Learning, Computer Vision,
or Unity3D | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We've got some great positions open for people who love bleeding edge R&D, AI,
computer vision, user interfaces, AR/VR and design! Please reach out at let's
talk!

david.holz@ultraleap.com

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being in over 3,200 practices that send over 90,000 messages a
day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

Looking for a full stack developer with true grit. Comfortable in the most
challenging codebases and the most elegant systems alike. Not afraid to change
code nobody has touched in years. Brave enough to release mission critical
systems when others run away. We need your help to reinvent the recommender
systems experience. Work to improve our recommendations on the eBay item
pages.
[https://www.ebay.com/itm/391756623227](https://www.ebay.com/itm/391756623227).
Billions of calls a day and hundreds of thousands of users. 2+ years of
experience required. Can work with Java / Scala / Node / html / css. Our
interview consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team
and do a code test.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

~~~
adamilardi
phha at ebay . com

------
artivest
Artivest | NYC | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private funds to financial advisors and high net worth
individuals.

* Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Mentorship

* Lead Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Architecture, Mentorship, Strong Leader

------
fnthawar2
Shopify | Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, Toronto, Vancouver, San Francisco |
Full-Time | Software Developers, Production Engineers (remote), Product
Managers, Data Scientists, Product Designers | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.shopify.com/](https://www.shopify.com/)

Shopify’s R&D teams are equal parts ambitious, collaborative, and inventive.
We work in ambiguity with a whole lot of trust and support. But why do we
choose Shopify? Because we all care deeply about independent business owners,
and strive to make commerce better for everyone.

Want to know more about our tech stack and how we build for commerce at scale?
Take a look:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce-
at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack)

Here are just some of the R&D roles we’re hiring for this month:

* Software Developers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-developer-852e77](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-developer-852e77)

* Production Engineers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineering-devel...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineering-development-manager-5884b2)

* Product Managers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-lead-financia...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-lead-financial-solutions-940a28)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-data-scientist-waterlo...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-data-scientist-waterloo-multiple-roles-a6b29f)

* Product Designers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-designer-0b6a...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-product-designer-0b6a6f)

* React Native [https://www.shopify.com/careers/react-native-engineer-c30764](https://www.shopify.com/careers/react-native-engineer-c30764)

This is, of course, not an exhaustive list! Check out our careers page
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/specialties](https://www.shopify.com/careers/specialties)
to see all of our open roles, and to learn more about the sort of work you
could do here with us!

------
krohling
test.ai | San Francisco, Seattle or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://test.ai](https://test.ai)

We use AI to automatically test software and are working with some of the
largest, most recognizable brands in the world to automate and accelerate
Delivery and QA.

Our stack: Python, React, MySQL, GCP, Tensorflow

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/96f44a20-1fa5-45f9-b88a-5542e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/96f44a20-1fa5-45f9-b88a-5542e9988ba1)

ML Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/e5e716d8-693e-4efa-
afc7-f6996e...](https://jobs.lever.co/test.ai/e5e716d8-693e-4efa-
afc7-f6996e2e9a9b)

Great team, amazing benefits (including 401K matching), and genuinely
interesting/difficult problems.

~~~
diNgUrAndI
What you are doing is pretty cool. Too bad I'm based in Canada.

------
meltemz
causaLens | Front End Developer | Python Engineer | Data Scientist
(Commercial) | Data Scientist (Research) | Full-time | London |
www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
sjl-lumicks
Lumicks | C++ Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and cell
avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine
to unlock new types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We also produce z-Movi, the only instrument that can directly measure the
overall strength of interaction between cells ("avidity"). This new
technology, based on acoustic waves, could have an enormous impact on research
in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

C++ developers -- [https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-
developer/](https://lumicks.com/vacancies/c-software-developer/)

Our technology stack (familiarity with all of these is not required): C++17
(soon 20) for the core code, Qt5 for the UI and Python 3 for bindings. CMake
builds everything. Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (c++ actor
framework), catch2, cereal, fmt, hdf5/highfive, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog.
Our GUIs are a mix of Qt widgets and QML (we are migrating torwards the
latter). Our Python bindings are implemented using pybind11. On the hardware
side, we have lasers. Lots and lots of lasers.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[https://lumicks.com/careers/](https://lumicks.com/careers/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
i_s
Xledger | Senior Software Engineer | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE NO-VISA |
100K - 140K | [https://xledger.com](https://xledger.com)

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system that gives
customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on UI
improvements, performance, and development tools. We are looking for Senior
Software Engineers to help us create best-in-class functionality for our
customers.

You:

\- Have experience building and deploying several web applications

\- Have a deep understanding of how the web works (HTTP, databases, caching,
API's, etc)

\- Can pick things up quickly

\- Have high standards

\- Can focus and get things done

\- Are comfortable with relational databases (we use SQL Server and
PostgreSQL)

Nice to have:

\- Frontend experience (React, reagent, re-frame)

\- Experience with Clojure/ClojureScript

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work submissions
(and/or open-source work review).

Contact techjob.xledger@gmail.com with resume, and if available, links to some
of your work (e.g., Github profile).

Note: No remote position or visa sponsorship available. Please don’t apply
unless you know you can already legally work in the US.

------
Schweigi
Barracuda Networks | Campbell, CA |
[https://www.barracuda.com](https://www.barracuda.com) | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for someone to join us at Barracuda. Our team – developing the
user interface for an innovative security product that focus on sophisticated
email attacks. The product detects and visualizes advanced threats, such as
spear phishing, conversation hijacking and account takeover.

Our positions:

* Frontend Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/barracuda-networks-inc/job/o...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/barracuda-networks-inc/job/o65TbfwZ)

* UX/UI Designer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/onPybfwF](http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/onPybfwF)

You can apply directly using the links. Happy to answer any questions, my
email is in bio.

------
Frimp106
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern technologies to
develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and compliance. We’ve
had some notable achievements this year including being selected as part of
the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as being recognised by the
World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is a huge honour. other
notable examples of past Pioneers including Google (2001), Twitter (2009),
Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire
talented individuals and we currently have the following vacancies: Backend
Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find
the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at a top 10 traffic
site. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
epanastasi
ngrok | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ngrok.com/](https://ngrok.com/)

Ngrok builds developer tools and infrastructure to bring secure, powerful
network tunnels to individual developers and companies alike. Ngrok's tools
enable our customers to easily share local development environments, securly
access remote devices, build and test webhook integrations, and much more.

We're looking for Full-Stack, Backend, & Devops Engineers across a number of
different teams. We work mostly in Go, Typescript, & React. We're also looking
to add Rust to our toolbelt.

Email me frank@ngrok.com to learn more.

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're looking for:

A software engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
tracyapp
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1241705763](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1241705763)
check my build, let me know what you think.

------
tgm_dev
Topgolf Media | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE

\---

We have the following open roles:

Sr Server Engineer -- Java and Scala

Game Client Engineer -- C# and Unity

Sr Mobile Software Engineer -- Android

Sr Mobile Software Engineer -- iOS

Engineering Manager -- Mobile Games

Lead Software Engineer -- Mobile Games

Sr Manager -- Game Analytics

3D Animator

\---

Send resumes to me. Email is in my profile.

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Senior Frontend Developer and Technical Producer
| [http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring a Senior Frontend Engineer to join our growing development group.
This candidate will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of projects
for some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites,
e-commerce, mobile/tablet/web hybrid apps, and online media.

This role will lead the front-end development effort for two e-commerce sites,
doing much of the actual FE development while also refactoring and unifying
the CSS codebases across several existing sister sites.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Sr. Frontend Developer: [https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-
developer](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-developer)

\- Strong experience with Sass.

\- Experience with React component styling and/or building reusable styling
frameworks.

\- Experience with Typescript as well as being comfortable with building React
components.

\- Able to mentor less-experienced FE developers.

\- Able to work with design team and provide insights on design
implementation.

\- 3+ years of relevant experience

We're also hiring a Technical Producer who will serve a key role between
client requirements and implementation. We're open to junior or mid-level
applicants with an interest in project management, client management, &
technical writing. To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter
to jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com with Technical Producer in the subject line.

[https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#mid-level-project-manager-
e-c...](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#mid-level-project-manager-e-commerce)

\- Engage with the Creative, Development, and QA teams, to track their
progress and ensure any blockers are addressed in a timely manner

\- Turn client strategy and goals into project briefs and requirements

------
hero3hiring
hēRo3 | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

We are looking for Software Engineers to help grow hēRo3, a web-based platform
for health economic modeling. You will be developing a mission a critical
software product, engaging with modern technologies, using agile methodology,
and collaborating with a highly talented development team.

Our stack: Express, MongoDB, Angular, R, AWS

Check out our listings at [https://heroapps.io/](https://heroapps.io/)
(careers in top right)

Interested? Email me directly at mmartori@pai2.com

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup?

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We
have our sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Growth Marketer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWEDAfM8XpKJB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Account Executive:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWGBc9PDq3VCU?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
kdiana
Automattic | Remote Global | Remote Only |
[https://automattic.com](https://automattic.com)

We’re the people behind WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, Tumblr, and more.
We’re passionate about democratizing publishing so that anyone with a story
can tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they
live in the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture read our Key Values
profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic](https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic)

Here are some of our open roles:

* Developer Advocate, WooCommerce: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/developer-advocate-wooco...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/developer-advocate-woocommerce/)

* Mobile Engineers (Android/iOS): [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/)

* Mobile Infrastructure Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-infrastructure-en...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-infrastructure-engineer/)

* Software Engineer (Back-End): [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/)

* Enterprise Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/vip-enterprise-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/vip-enterprise-engineer/)

* Enterprise Platform Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/enterprise-platform-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/enterprise-platform-engineer/)

* Senior WordPress Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/senior-wordpress-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/senior-wordpress-engineer/)

Tech Stack: Web: PHP, JavaScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, MySQL, Docker, and
Elixir.

Mobile: Kotlin, Swift, Java, Objective-C, React Native, and Electron.

Systems: Docker, Nginx, PHP, C, Lua, MySQL, MongoDB, Node.js, Statsd,
Graphite, Prometheus, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Hadoop, MogileFS, HDFS, and
BGP.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
AtlasAI
Atlas AI | Machine Learning/ Geospatial Analytics | US (Non-Remote)| Full-time
| [https://www.atlasai.co/index.html](https://www.atlasai.co/index.html) Hello
from Atlas AI Generating intelligence from satellite imagery with a focus on
Africa. (Non-remote) Hiring: ML Engineers, Director of Engineering, GIS
engineers, ETC. Apply here: [https://www.atlasai.co/careers-
atlasai.html](https://www.atlasai.co/careers-atlasai.html) or zach@atlasai.us

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://amplitude.com](https://amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, easy-to-use analytics that helps you make good decisions and
invest in the right areas. We're a 300-person company (40 engineers), and we
raised our Series D in 2018. We've gotten incredible traction helping
customers like Square, Atlassian, Dropbox, Twitter, Twitch, and Capital One
change the way they build products. We were recognized in Wealthfront's
Career-Launching Companies ([https://blog.wealthfront.com/career-launching-
companies-list...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/career-launching-companies-
list/)) and Forbes' Cloud 100
([https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/](https://www.forbes.com/cloud100/list/)).

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).
In particular, we're looking to expand the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Engineer Manager, Product Engineering

* Senior/Staff Product Engineer (React)

* Staff DevSecOps Engineer

* Senior Data Scientist - Causal Inference

* Senior/Staff Software Engineer, Infrastructure

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack, Terraform, Kubernetes on the backend and
JavaScript, React, Redux, Flow, Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a
number of challenging technical problems to solve thanks to being in the
analytics space, and we're looking for people who are passionate about the
intersection of technology and product to help us take the next step. You can
find more examples of the work we do on our blog:
[https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

Also, we don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to
write code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working
environment with access to the internet. If this sounds exciting to you,
please message me directly (email in profile) or apply through
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude](https://boards.greenhouse.io/amplitude).

------
jashmenn
newline | REMOTE | Part-time, Author | [https://www.newline.co/write-a-
book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

Help other developers and earn an extra $50k+/yr by creating a programming
course.

We're the authors of The Fullstack React Masterclass (Tinyhouse), Fullstack
D3, ng-book, and a dozen other programming courses. We're looking to work with
a select few authors in 2020 to build out a few more courses.

API Documentation and shallow blog posts don't go deep enough to teach new
developers what's really involved in building production apps. Our courses are
designed to teach what you /really/ do at work -- not only the libraries, but
also the mental models, structure, and pitfalls required to build large
applications.

There's a lot of programming knowledge that you only learn on the job that is
never shared in blog posts. If you've deployed code to real-world, production
apps, then you have knowledge that could really help a lot of other
developers.

We're looking to collaborate with experienced developers to teach courses on
React, Angular, Node, AWS, Python, Svelte, DevOps, Security, WASM, and more -
our focus is on building complete, production apps and showing how to build
them.

If you're interested, apply here: [https://www.newline.co/write-a-
book](https://www.newline.co/write-a-book)

------
nixass
AWS in data centers around Europe. Hardware, troubleshooting and basic
networking knowledge required.

------
joaobatalha
amplemarket.com | Lisbon / Lisboa, Portugal | Full Time | Onsite | Senior
Software Engineer

* Developing software that makes sales much less painful

* Stack: Ruby, React, Elasticsearch, Postgres, Python (for machine learning)

* Backed by Y Combinator. Co-founding team started Fermat’s Library

Reach out to team@amplemarket.com

------
cameronbell
CANImmunize | Full Stack Software Engineer | New Brunswick, Canada | REMOTE
(Open to residents of NB) | www.canimmunize.ca

About us: We’re hiring a full-stack software engineer to help us expand our
CANImmunize platform. This is a full-time remote position open to residents of
New Brunswick. We will consider applicants with a wide range of previous
experience, from recent graduates to seasoned software engineers. CANImmunize
is an award-winning digital immunization tracking platform that has been used
by over 250,000 Canadians to track the vaccination records of their families.
Over the past 8 years, we have expanded our mobile app into a cross-platform
digital solution used by public health to collect data, engage, and educate
the public about immunization.

Role: We are looking for someone with significant experience with JavaScript,
either in a NodeJS environment or in a modern front end environment.

Full posting here: [https://angel.co/company/canimmunize/jobs/714492-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/company/canimmunize/jobs/714492-full-stack-
software-engineer)

------
sammons
Skytap | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)
Skytap Cloud modernizes the infrastructure, processes, and architecture of
traditional enterprise applications. Our service enables enterprises to
migrate their core applications to the cloud unchanged—from the operating
system to unique networking topologies. The only cloud where you can run x86,
Power, AIX, Linux, IBM i and Windows applications together.

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, Linux, Puppet, Python, Ruby

We are looking for engineers to join our onsite team in Seattle. We offer
competitive salary and benefits. Open positions below:

Software Development Engineer – Platform Storage -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/3c4a4fb8-eb96-49d9-80a9-54323ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/3c4a4fb8-eb96-49d9-80a9-54323ac2bbbd)

Senior Infrastructure Network Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e03893b)

Senior Infrastructure Systems Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d90...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d909a103)

Senior Software Engineer - Web Frontend –
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df20d17)

Software Development Engineer - Web Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186ee48c)

Software Engineer – Web Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfb...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/f9edd8bb-1f9d-487b-87cf-745bdfbc233a)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5180e49e-d3ed-4f63-9574-ae8dce2...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5180e49e-d3ed-4f63-9574-ae8dce22fa75)

Support Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df497...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df4977854c)

------
lwb
I'm guessing this is some kind of consulting company?

------
azhenley
What’s the company?

~~~
_-___________-_
possibly it's more of an Agency ;)

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78859f6f7d882d016f8783cf99302f&lang=en)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a96f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a96f38cb49016f7c40e8c723b4&lang=en)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f1050dbc42a16&lang=en)

* Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en)

* Data Scientist: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e6f7dcd56016faf0f72977a9f&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
for more, since the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-
relia...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-relia..).

\- Director of Product Marketing
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/471289-director-of-
produ...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/471289-director-of-produ..).

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day for engineering
positions.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via AngelList.
Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
sompani
Sompani | Software Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time ONSITE |
[https://www.sompani.com](https://www.sompani.com)

We're hiring a Software Engineer to join us in Berlin, Germany, to help us
grow our software with a holistic approach: Back-end, front-end, server
infrastructure, testing and continuous delivery pipelines.

Please don't hesitate to write us, we're looking for kind people from
different backgrounds and identities to bring in a fresh perspective. We're
commited to continue building an inclusive place for you to grow
professionally with us. We're a small, friendly group of multicultural (CH,
DE, RU, ES, US) startup veterans.

\--- ABOUT THE JOB

Our customers are Venture Capital firms (VCs) and their portfolio companies.
They strongly love our products because they help them finding talent for
companies the VCs invest in.

Our SaaS architecture is written in strongly typed, modern PHP 7.4, using the
Symfony framework. We contribute to PHPStan and Psalm because they help us
write reliable, solid code. Some parts are written in Clojure, because we
believe that learning other programming paradigms helps us to grow as
developers, independent of the language used.

We love working with PostgreSQL and expose public and private APIs directly
through PostgREST because we strongly believe that a server request should be
handled within 100-200ms max. Help us optimize queries and learn about EXPLAIN
ANALYZE execution plans with us.

We are strong believers in Server Side Rendering, with AJAX requests done by
little helpers like Intercooler or Turbolinks, added for an interactive
Look&Feel.

We help VCs aggregate the jobs postings of their portfolio companies. To make
this work, we constalntly have to expand our knowledge about CSS and XPath
selectors, web crawling techniques, and headless browser instrumentalization
via WebDriver and tools like Selenium.

Our CI/CD pipeline runs on GitLab and deploys our SaaS products after running
tests and making sure that no regressions will happen. We run Trunk Based
Development in a truly agile (with a small-caps a) fashion: We take the
"Kaizen" principle seriously. No heavy-weight processes our hour-long
meetings. Promise.

We run rented Linux servers and are experimenting with *BSD because while we
run parts of our infrastructure on the AWS and Google Cloud, we understand the
tradeoffs of cloud offerings and learned how to operate our own Nginx servers,
caches, load balancers, and monitoring tools. Doing all that helps us assess
much better when to "roll your own", and when to buy a ready solution. After
all, we are engineers and like to tinker, but at the same time we're
enterpreneurs, and know when to prioritize.

\--- ABOUT YOU

If you feel at home with PHP, PostgreSQL and Linux, and maybe even some more
of the above technologies, and have a EU work visa and can relocate to Berlin,
let's talk.

I'd love to get to know you, write me: adrian@sompani.com

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. Experience with Rails, Spark, and SQL databases are a plus but not required. Excitement for the opportunity to scale our many data pipelines in support of Scribd's growth is required.

* The Search team is constantly striving to improve Search at Scribd in various dimensions - Quality, Relevance, Speed, Costs, Real-time indexing, Uptime, etc. We are looking for software engineers with experience working with Search systems. Experience with Elastic Search is a strong plus. (More details at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd))

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Senior Machine Learning Engineer |Boston, MA | Onsite
Available, Remote Friendly | Full Time

About Us:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're founded by numerical programmers, neuroscientists, ML researchers, and
practicing neurologists who are committed to translating our best-of-breed
clinical research from the lab into hospitals and beyond. We're well-funded,
well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed over the past
decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in the world.

Our team is composed of neuro-experts, open-source enthusiasts, audio/DSP
engineers, programming language nerds, and generally easy-going (but
dedicated!) folks. We're adamant that...

\- ...product development goes off the rails without rapid, early feedback
from real users.

\- ...honest, frequent, and open communication are more significant
contributors to software development than technical wizardry.

\- ...diversity is an integral part of strong engineering culture. Differing
viewpoints are borne from differing backgrounds, and lack of diversity
contributes to stagnation.

About You:

\- You realize that lowering hypothesis test turnaround time from months to
minutes requires applying best-of-breed DevOps concepts to the data science
workflow.

\- You can't wait to combine your background with our unprecedented EEG
dataset to blow published statistical EEG results out of the water.

\- You will discover and formulate techniques for analysis that haven't even
been attempted with EEG outside of Beacon due to lack of data and/or
infrastructure (e.g. "How might we refactor our existing spike detection
algorithm to achieve high inter-rater agreement on noisy signals across a
reduced set of channels?")

\- You'll help develop new methodologies for aggregating a vast quantity of
labels from expert neurologist readers of differing backgrounds and opinions.

\- You've developed a solid, heavily-exercised workflow for debugging model
performance; you now know more about the limitations of automatic
differentiation and distributed heterogeneous computing than you ever thought
you would when you started your ML journey (e.g. "How can I alter this model's
architecture to mitigate the decrease in sample throughput once I lower the
minibatch size?")

\- You will help steer engineering efforts to standardize, improve, and
automate our model development/deployment lifecycle and related tooling.

\- You'll provide constant feedback about what we do wrong and how we can do
better.

\- As Beacon grows, you'll have the opportunity to build and lead teams that
accomplish all of the above - tenfold!

\- You'll have the opportunity to co-author scientific papers whose impact
pushes the neurocritical care, neuroscience, and machine learning communities
past contemporary limitations.

\- PhD in relevant field or equivalent research engineering experience.

Our data science team makes heavy use of the Julia language. This quarter,
we're pushing >70TB of signal data (and our processes for manipulating it)
into AWS, where we're developing a deep learning platform for rapid hypothesis
testing, sleek data visualization, and interactive analysis exploration. Come
help us make the right decisions!

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio if interested.

------
mparrott123
Man Group Alpha Tech | Quant Python Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Python Engineer in Alpha Tech at Man you will be building the
tools, frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative
Research and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the
continued success of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation
Data Engineering, and evolution of our production Trading System as we
continually expand the markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in
which we trade them. Your challenges will be varied and might involve building
new high performance data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-
computing solutions, numerical algorithms, position management systems,
visualisation and reporting tools, operational user interfaces, continuous
build systems and other developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

Alpha Tech has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-
source some of our technology. See [https://github.com/man-
group](https://github.com/man-group) o We regularly talk at leading industry
conferences, and tweet about relevant technology and how we’re using it. See
@manquanttech Essential Skills o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by
your peers as an expert in your domain o A proponent of strong collaborative
software engineering techniques and methods: agile development, continuous
integration, code review, unit testing, refactoring and related approaches o
Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python, Java
and/or C/C++ o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various
scripting languages o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database
technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o Proficient with a range of open source
frameworks and development tools e.g. NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS,
React o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional)
and in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott
milly.parrott@man.com

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service \- Next day ACH
processing many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30
days (16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

[1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? [2] Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. [3] What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
kal31dic
Symmetry Investments, London, HK and Singapore but we also hire remote
developers.

D language and functional programmers. Julia for research

Symmetry Investments is a post startup c. 5bn alternative asset management
company with around 175 people as local employees and remote consultants.

We are three years into a period of transformation from initially a fairly
standard enterprise finance approach to technology to something new that
recognises the importance of both humane and the technical for discretionary
portfolio management and for the business of running a hedge fund.

It's not easy to integrate practitioners who may spend most of their day
programming but are oriented towards solving their business problems with
developers who are specialists in programming. To achieve that we wrote a
little functional DSL that's now in production. Type inference of returns and
parameters using inequality constraints is in a feature branch and there is
plenty more to do on the language itself as well as the ecosystem around it.
What might be a project in itself elsewhere can be just a set of SIL functions
here.

It's quite a creative place where we encourage a degree of courage amidst
practical constraints, and we are open to doing things a different way if it's
commercially sound and in the interests of our investors.

The language is written in D, we hosted dconf last year and will do so again
this year. So we are looking for outstanding native code developers who would
like to write D as well as people to work with practitioners writing SIL. Also
looking to write documentation and work on build.

We look for virtues and capabilities over only experience and credentials
although those things aren't a disadvantage.

Compensation is currently not quite at Netflix standards but is generous to
very generous over time by broad technology industry standards. We recognise
and reward technical accomplishment and have a very flat structure.

I'm one of the three people running the firm, responsible amongst other things
for technology across the firm and posting this myself, so that should give
you an idea both about how seriously we take technology and about the culture
of the firm.

Some Symmetry people:

[https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk](https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk)
[https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis](https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis)
[https://youtu.be/BtuzSlKRmzA](https://youtu.be/BtuzSlKRmzA)

Or see GitHub and blog.dlang.org

[https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
par...](https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
participants/)

Email laeeth at kaleidic.io and cc jthompson at symmetryinvestments dot com.

------
angelinedrc
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. DrChrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

QA Lead - Remote:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f049f1d1-756c-4773-b9d5-cb95e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f049f1d1-756c-4773-b9d5-cb95e3d384ed?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

QA Lead - Sunnyvale, CA: [https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd999f09f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Product Manager - Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6cd645c7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

iOS Engineer- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e2a22dd1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Director of Software Engineering- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e365f8657?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Director of Software Engineering- Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887bd76b05?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6ea1b0ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4aaedb26c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-01327...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-013270f3a418?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38a820089?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

Software Engineer (Python Django)All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458ad3d908a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-
source%5B%5D=February%202020)

~~~
nandanayadla10
Hi! I sent in my application online for the Software Engineer role. By when
can I expect to hear back?

------
NewsNow
UI Designer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web Developers
/ Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End Software
Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-time,
permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /UI Designer/, you’ll help us to grow and shape our new design system
as part of our biggest redesign in 20 years. You’ll work closely with the
Creative Tech Lead, development team, and senior management, and get involved
with transformative upcoming design projects. You will be working primarily in
Figma, and occasionally with the Adobe suite.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin-lightning,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 2months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes | Hong Kong | Onsite / Remote (in similar timezone as Hong Kong) |
[https://www.goodnotes.com](https://www.goodnotes.com) GoodNotes turns your
iPad into digital paper. It was created from our founder's frustration of
taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his first iPad. We have
since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our vision is to be the
smart digital paper where people think, study, and work. Short term goal is to
make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible on other platforms.

* We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy.

* We are psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen

* You will be working with makers and a highly technical founder. Every member on the team has shipped their own products outside of work.

* We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our benefits on our page.

* We have excellent work-life balance because we trust who we hire. Optional work-from-home Thursday and Friday.

* We are a fun team: Tuesday Lunch Jam, Wednesday GamesNight, Annual all-expenses-paid Offsite Trip.

* We just moved into our new office fully built out to include a professional kitchen.

* We are frequently featured by Apple. Check us out on Apple current iPad Mini and Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/) and [https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

* We sponsor work visa to work in Hong Kong, still one of the best cities in Asia. We are also open to remote as long as your time zone overlaps with Hong Kong hours (GMT +8) for at least half a day.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes](https://www.keyvalues.com/goodnotes) and
our career page:
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

Selected open positions:

* Machine Learning Lead, [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8884a65c-bc2c-4454-bddd-2c14...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8884a65c-bc2c-4454-bddd-2c14e49627b9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

* Web Engineering Lead, [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8cb3b206-822d-4203-ab7b-cd44...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/8cb3b206-822d-4203-ab7b-cd4428dba387?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

* Senior Software Engineer, iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/d4a40a3e-f29d-443c-b580-e56f4261652d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

* Senior Digital Product (UX/UI) Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/5da4edcd-1961-4e4e-b537-7572...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/5da4edcd-1961-4e4e-b537-7572a387d526?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

* Senior Quality Assurance Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/89f7c253-bbff-4936-bde9-7ff3cde091db?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

* Customer Support Specialist: [https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/f7f798c8-e791-4f1b-8fab-175c...](https://jobs.lever.co/goodnotes/f7f798c8-e791-4f1b-8fab-175cbe1af8f6?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Internal)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Scala Engineer | Jersey City, NJ, USA | ONSITE |
Full Time The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to
work here) is that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who
understands that you can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you
hire great engineers interested in being challenged and train them to become
FP enthusiasts. We have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show
you basic scala syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to
become functional programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing,
classroom, exercises, and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic,
and I personally have learned a lot from him.

Feel free to send me questions or message me if you're interested.

Job Description:

We bet we can be a great match

When we say cutting edge, we actually mean it. Here, you can work on highly
reliable systems with low latency, much like the transactional systems of the
best financial institutions, but… with fun included.

About us:

Working with us you’ll be at heart of the technological revolution of one the
world’s most trusted betting and gaming companies. We deal with projects
ranging from desktop or mobile casinos and betting sites… just to name a few.
We process 500 online Sportsbook bets per second each Saturday, that’s the
same as orders processed by Amazon UK, on its busiest day of the year. We deal
with more than 20 million users daily. Impressed? You can be sure there are
many more challenges waiting for you.

Your role in the team:

You are either already proficient in Scala and functional programming or
enthusiastic about learning. Your language experience includes any of the
following:

Consider applying anyway even if you don't have professional Scala or FP
experience. We will seriously consider anyone who passes our technical bar,
regardless of how they got there.

A bit more about us

You will become a key member of our Digital hub, which is integral to our
brand and success. Whether it's working out the odds on the winners of the
Kentucky Derby or the Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every
customer who places a bet. And putting that experience front and center of
everything we do has helped us become a real betting powerhouse in the UK –
and now we're bringing that expertise to the US.

We're using agile principles to develop a culture where we champion autonomy,
creativity, and originality so that we can keep growing. We code the platform
which our odds traders use to update the prices on live events. Making sure
our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right there and then. And
we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every single second. Our
platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play sports events, so
developing systems that are designed for low latency and high throughput is
critical.

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Our open positions:

* Data Engineering Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/9b24eddf-35b7-47f3-841b-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/9b24eddf-35b7-47f3-841b-09b1dac2f978?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Engineering Manager, DevOps and Site Reliability: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b8a0e1f8-3b0b-4a51-9f7d-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b8a0e1f8-3b0b-4a51-9f7d-36a2b8f414f5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Head of DevOps and Site Reliability: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/c07935d3-61d7-4a6f-8842-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/c07935d3-61d7-4a6f-8842-390fbbce60f7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Front-end Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/d98f732a-e0ee-409a-9abb-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/d98f732a-e0ee-409a-9abb-767b5573657c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/cfe15dc5-21fd-43ca-9a96-518f89fd5c41?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Architect Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/8f147a29-ce82-42ac-a0aa-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/8f147a29-ce82-42ac-a0aa-89483b4e7475?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Back-end Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/246de3a9-4a6d-4f07-a02d-88028b4a77f9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Don't see the job you are looking for? : [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1703a404-1174-4e15-8e62-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/1703a404-1174-4e15-8e62-d17c194ea3f3?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: <p>Outside of our data teams, our engineering teams use Java,
JBoss, CDI/Spring, Freemarker, Jquery, Knockout, SpringBoot, Redis Kinesis,
Docker.</p> <br> <p>Our Data Engineering team uses Groovy, Redshift, AWS Data
Pipeline, AWS Lambda, Cassandra, AWS Elastic Bean Stalk, Python, Docker.</p>
<br> <p>Our Data Science team uses Python, Jupyter Notebook, SciKitLearn,
Redshift, and Docker.</p>

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Mechanical Engineer, Technical
Program Manager, Product Manager - Norway | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Watch our TV episode with Amazon CTO Werner Vogels here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I)
Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Mechanical Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4bfe8b61-e64d-4094-9eec-59090...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4bfe8b61-e64d-4094-9eec-59090d7e1faf))

• Product Manager - Norway
([https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/1e072e12-4a27-4784-bb12-12214...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/1e072e12-4a27-4784-bb12-12214526791d))

• Technical Program Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/123d4324-6a40-4127-83a3-8c3e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/123d4324-6a40-4127-83a3-8c3e992867cc))

• And open roles in Bergen, Norway, Puerto Varas, Chile, and San Francisco:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
vgrocha
Arena Analytics | Multiple positions | New York City, NY | Baltimore, MD |
Remote (US) possible for experienced candidates |
[https://www.arena.io/](https://www.arena.io/)

We apply large amounts of data and cutting-edge data science to transform the
way people are identified and hired. We are deployed in over 500 healthcare
facilities, including Mt. Sinai Health System, Adventist HealthCare and
Sunrise Senior Living. Our clients have experienced a median of 38% reduction
in employee turnover and generated millions in cost savings.

We might be focused on the healthcare industry today. That is only the
beginning!

Below are our job openings. We are remote friendly and are open to remote work
for the right candidates. Use any link if applying as remote.

Our stack: OCaml, Python, C#. Platform: AWS. Monitoring and alerting: Datadog,
Sentry and VictorOps. CI/CD: Github, CircleCI, Coveralls, Bash and Ansible

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Developer - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/YIzQaJmHRx/Developer?refe...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/YIzQaJmHRx/Developer?referrer=201912011406426ASDTX91PBWMCTGT)

Developer - Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n/Developer?refe...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/kfVeBtrG4n/Developer?referrer=20191201140748JDNNQ1X0PPHJUGGN)

Client Success Manager - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/g6n6oIsWPC/Client-
Success...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/g6n6oIsWPC/Client-Success-
Manager?referrer=20191201140342LMP2DJD80JSLP9B8)

Implementation Director - New York, NY; Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/IWMFWRY5mq/Implementation...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/IWMFWRY5mq/Implementation-
Director?referrer=201912011409564IVF9RN5NVDZTLCC)

Product Manager - Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/JdA2aVf6o2/Product-
Manage...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/JdA2aVf6o2/Product-
Manager?referrer=20200203205219SMDNFOFTCJ9KYKHO)

Senior Data Scientist - New York, NY -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/QPFc5SHltL/Senior-Data-
Sc...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/QPFc5SHltL/Senior-Data-
Scientist?referrer=20191201141323OKFM0IO3ZQ7TQIP3)

Senior Data Scientist - Baltimore, MD -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/6Xj66tOJoU/Senior-Data-
Sc...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/6Xj66tOJoU/Senior-Data-
Scientist?referrer=20191201141407GZTS8BPEQ7A5SEXE)

Senior Sales Executive, Healthcare Practice - Multiple states -
[https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/Q3h1IuLnbW/Senior-
Sales-E...](https://arena.applytojob.com/apply/Q3h1IuLnbW/Senior-Sales-
Executive-Healthcare-Practice?referrer=20191201141609LCU0RUGGVKY794HG)

PS: No recruiters, please. Reach out to me if you have any questions (vinicius
at arena)

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA or Remote | Full time +
Competitive Salary + Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-
Backend...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-Backend-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior DevOps Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-
Backend...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/yipqF83d3h/Senior-Backend-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior iOS Engineer - [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/LPNQ0V3dV0/Senior-
IOS-Eng...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/LPNQ0V3dV0/Senior-IOS-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-
Reliabili...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/OKLLaFHOrx/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior Algorithms and Machine Learning Engineer
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/6xtcvSZtGP/Senior-
Algorit...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/6xtcvSZtGP/Senior-Algorithms-
And-Machine-Learning-Engineer?source=ycombinator)

Senior Firmware Engineer - [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/22TyWNFCdA/Sr-
Firmware-En...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/22TyWNFCdA/Sr-Firmware-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider) Software Engineer, Test Engineer, SecOps
Engineer, Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuDgbOPIJKqfX).

Software Engineer : Help build out the platforms for our growing subscriptions
and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).
And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco + Atlanta | Rails/React, Android/iOS,
Platform/DevOps, Data, Eng Managers | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React,
Android/iOS, Data and Platform/DevOps engineers and engineering managers to
join our growing team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Data Engineers (San Francisco):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/2043895](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/2043895)

Senior Platform/DevOps Engineers (San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

iOS Engineers (San Francisco):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1998929](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1998929)

Senior Android Engineers (San Francisco):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

Engineering Manager (San Francisco/Atlanta):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1935728](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1935728)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a unified interface for cryptocurrency. It lets crypto holders
connect their wallets and exchanges, see their portfolio, wallets, and
transactions in one place, and generate their cryptocurrency tax returns with
the click of a button. Our mission is to increase the economic stability and
prosperity of the world.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/1b178c77-944b-4a4d-a0e8-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/1b178c77-944b-4a4d-a0e8-123c4aa7f2de?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/96dc4de1-eb41-40bd-ac6d-1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/96dc4de1-eb41-40bd-ac6d-1edea88d371d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-5356969b2121?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/8c093ef8-52ef-4b74-9b67-01...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/8c093ef8-52ef-4b74-9b67-0146b6f5b0d1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* VP of Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/fb13711b-d6a8-4e9e-a756-fc...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/fb13711b-d6a8-4e9e-a756-fc151040ab5e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/d90457fc-5302-4579-be51-2f...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/d90457fc-5302-4579-be51-2fa0d755540a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Lead Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/7b76b2fa-43a9-48dc-9287-cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/7b76b2fa-43a9-48dc-9287-cc4474df6d1e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Lead Growth Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/0382016c-865e-4304-a478-2c...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/0382016c-865e-4304-a478-2c6b73f92bbf?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, Heroku, AWS, GraphQL, React
Native

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from over 25,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to more than 85% of us households
in all 50 states, and more than 70% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

Some of the key roles we're hiring for include:

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924570?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924578?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Security Engineer (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924590?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924590?t=25760b6d1)

* Software Engineer, Front End (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/2008462?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924580?t=25760b6d1)

* Senior Data Scientist (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924595?t=25760b6d1)

* Director, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924574?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924574?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924582?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1924582?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
madburke
Cameo | Los Angeles, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com)

Cameo’s mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We're a marketplace where users can book
personalized video shoutouts from their favorite people. We currently partner
with thousands of talent across all verticals to make our users cry, scream,
and laugh hundreds of times per day. We’re breaking down the exclusivity myth
of celebrity by building personal relationships between fans and talent.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo) or reach
out to us at madb@cameo.com

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/a276d2b59820-devops-engineer?sourc...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/a276d2b59820-devops-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* DevOps Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/682867da939e-devops-engineer?sourc...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/682867da939e-devops-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Engineering Technical Lead (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/660d921b0897-engineering-technical...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/660d921b0897-engineering-technical-lead?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/1b3055cac1fc-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Growth (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engin...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/87e706a8a6f2-senior-software-engineer-growth?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2cb15f7cf710-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

* Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engi...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/245b9b175be4-site-reliability-engineer-sre?source=keyvalues)

* Data Engineer (CHI): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/4f99170ebd42-data-engineer?source=...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/4f99170ebd42-data-engineer?source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Elasticsearch, Redis, Heroku, AWS

------
rae-r
Atom Tickets | Santa Monica, CA | Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure |
FULLTIME | ONSITE

The success of the Atom Tickets platform is based equally on its strong
engineering as well as excellent infrastructure fundamentals.

The Infrastructure team is a small, agile team responsible for the foundation
of the Atom Tickets platform. We support the broader Atom engineering team in
building, deploying, and maintaining stable and highly available applications.
We are cloud-native on AWS and use technologies like CloudFormation,
Terraform, Chef, Python, Scala and more to manage much of it. We connect our
internal systems to thousands of remote servers across North America in
coordination with our external partners. We work across the entire Atom
Tickets tech stack, from applications to tooling to metrics to networking, so
it's a great role to learn and broaden your technical skills. We also work
directly with stakeholders across the business to help deliver important and
impactful projects.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer who combines excellent
technical, analytical and leadership skills with a demonstrated ability to
apply the right tools to deliver quick, effective and efficient results. This
person must be comfortable working with a team of exceptionally strong
developers and collaborating with our product, operations and customer service
teams, including external partners. We seek people who innovate and love
solving difficult problems!

This position requires someone that can operate independently in an ambiguous
environment. The ideal person will have a technical background in multiple
engineering disciplines with focus on DevOps, System Administration,
Networking, Security, designing and maintaining highly scalable systems.

BASIC QUALIFICATIONS 5+ years of relevant work experience Experience building
complex systems, hardware/software integration, networking, and automation
Proficiency with at least one general-purpose programming language (ex.
Python, Ruby, Go, Java, C#) Excellent written and verbal communication;
ability to explain complex concepts and designs to colleagues across
departments

GREAT-TO-HAVE QUALIFICATIONS Experience with AWS, Microsoft Azure, or Google
Cloud products Experience with system virtualization and remote management
(Chef, Puppet, Docker) Experience with continuous integration and end-to-end
development cycle solutions Experience in maintaining, scaling and replicating
large data repositories (SQL and NoSQL) Strong security and system
vulnerability acumen Global networking experience, multi-region, geo-routing

[https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/8cec3bdd-7edc-4eab-a44...](https://jobs.lever.co/atomtickets.com/8cec3bdd-7edc-4eab-a449-51a6390bfc16)

Contact: hn -a- atomtickets.com mention HN.

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Katowice/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) powerhouse delivering the
most complete solution for risk-free digital transformations. We unleash data
insights from existing equipment, machines and production lines to improve our
customers’ business outcomes. With around 300 employees, we are a truly global
family with several locations worldwide. Named twice the hottest start-up in
Berlin by WIRED magazine and a winner of The Spark - the German Digital Award,
relayr is now part of the Munich Re group.

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. We'd love to hear from you!

Open Positions: Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

DevOps Manager (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=178](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=178)

Security Engineer - Professional Service Engineering (m/f/d) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=186](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=186)

Security Engineer – Analytics (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=185)

Data Scientist (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f/d) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

QA Development Team Lead (m/f/d) – Katowice
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Full Stack Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=171)

Data Scientist – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)
Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Backend Engineer (Scala) / Product
Manager / Program Manager | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone* to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 100+ in our
London Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November this year,
at over 8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

We aim to pick the right tool for the job, and currently use: Typescript,
React, Redux, GraphQL, and our toolchain includes Webpack and PostCSS. On the
backend, our APIs are built in Scala, with Go and Java powering some of our
custom services.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Freelance Illustrator
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4635150002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4635150002)

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

\- Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Systems Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002)

\- Manual Test Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
cooperk1
Applied! Thanks.

------
yavi
lpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer
| ONSITE/REMOTE-US, FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha (alphahq.com) is a venture-
backed and growth-stage company based in New York, NY whose on-demand insights
platform empowers clients to rapidly validate growth opportunities. Our
clients use Alpha to accelerate experimentation, inform business decisions
with customer wants and needs, deliver and scale agile research capabilities,
and develop better products faster. By integrating traditionally manual tasks
like audience sourcing, concept designing, test scripting, and data reporting,
the platform accelerates time-to-insight from months to hours.

In short, we're the fastest way for organizations to learn more about their
future customers.

We're looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We use Ruby, NodeJS, VueJS, Postgres, Mongo, Redis and many
other technologies, but we don't think it matters if you've used similar
technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams tackle a diverse and
evolving array of challenges; from architecting and scaling our microservices
to handling real- time video and using machine learning and natural language
processing to empower real world business solutions. These positions are full-
time and either on-site at our NYC (SoHo) office or fully remote, though there
may be occasional travel to our NYC office.

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563505002&gh_src=e94adf...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563505002&gh_src=e94adfdd2)
Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563495002&gh_src=9e3e76...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563495002&gh_src=9e3e76ae2)
Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2fe2)
Senior Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e7d2)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
Cathonamission
Mission Labs Ltd | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers | Full-Time | Rossendale
Lancashire / Greater Manchester

Our mission is to re-think the way in which communications solutions are
built, delivered and used.

Mission Labs was founded in 2016 by Damian Hanson and David Hague. The duo
have worked together for over a decade on numerous technology ventures. We
believe the future of the communications industry is one which is not
constrained by legacy infrastructure and hardware, but instead, is delivered
using modern web technologies to create powerful platform tools and
beautifully executed software products that improve our customer's lives.

You’ll be a developer with proven experience and specialism with Javascript,
React (or similar framework) Node.js and AWS as a bonus! - you’ll be
knowledge-hungry from both a technology and E-commerce perspective and you’ll
thrive in a can-do environment where anything’s possible!

You’ll be given autonomy and responsibility to design and execute solutions
from front end to back end, influencing the direction and architecture of our
apps and quirky chat bots. The end result? A high quality, cutting-edge app,
used by millions world-wide, where you can say “Hey, I made that!”

Send your CV to jobs@missionlabs.co.uk and we'll arrange a chat with our
directors! Find more about us and our staff perks at
[https://www.missionlabs.co.uk/careers](https://www.missionlabs.co.uk/careers)

------
altdatathrow
Mike,

Can you speak to the concerns raised about Yodlee [1] in contrast to similar
concerns raised about Jumpshot [2] which resulted in the entire company being
shut down last week [3].

How much of Second Measure's business model depends upon the continued
availability of Yodlee data?

[1] [https://thehill.com/policy/technology/478766-lawmakers-
call-...](https://thehill.com/policy/technology/478766-lawmakers-call-for-ftc-
probe-into-top-financial-data-aggregator)

[2] [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v744v9/senator-ron-
wyden-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v744v9/senator-ron-wyden-asks-
avast-selling-users-browsing-data)

[3] [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxejbb/avast-antivirus-
is...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxejbb/avast-antivirus-is-shutting-
down-jumpshot-data-collection-arm-effective-immediately)

~~~
dang
That's off topic in Who Is Hiring threads. Please see the rules at the top.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22228715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22228715).

~~~
mmt
How is this posting to complain?

It's a question about a potential existential threat in the form of recent
regulatory scrutiny.

~~~
dang
As with all of HN's rules, you need to understand that rule from the spirit
and not just the letter of the law. The intention is to avoid general
prosecution of everything/anything about a company, because hiring posts are
not a good context for that. Otherwise what happens in a large, open forum
like HN is that simply the appearance of a name begins to attract every
grievance or accusation or concern that's floating out there.

Some of those grievances, accusations, and concerns are surely valid. But
sometimes they're the one-sided productions of disgruntled internet
commenters—I can tell you from long experience that there's a lot of that out
there too. And it's often not easy to tell the difference.

What tools does an internet forum have to adjudicate such things? Mostly just
thorough discussion and debate by the community. That may or may not bring out
the whole story and a fair conclusion; even in the optimal context there's no
guarantee that such a discussion will arrive at the truth or rise above the
level of a mob piling on. But what's clear is that a "Who Is Hiring" thread is
just a terrible context for that sort of cage match. Hence the rule that we
just don't go there.

~~~
mmt
If you're going to prevent me from responding and having my response visible,
then go ahead and just delete my original comment.

I have, of course, personally read all these justifications for the rule
before, but they do nothing to address my question.

~~~
dang
If you're talking about your sibling comment at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22247530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22247530),
it was flagged by users. I didn't see it, nor did any other moderator touch
it. I'll unkill it and reply now.

------
elkynator
Remotesome ([https://remotesome.com](https://remotesome.com) | Remote | Full
Time

Remote Remotesome is a company that connects experienced remote developers
with companies that hire remotely. We are in early beta and have multiple open
positions with salaries ranging from $50k-$120k/year

* Backend Developer (Node.js, Java, Python)

* Frontend Developer (Angular, Vue.js)

* Fullstack Developer (Fullstack JS Developer, Node.js + React.js/Vue.js/Angular 4)

Why should you sign up:

* One application, access to multiple companies

* Once you pass the test, you are always in the pool being seen by remote companies

* Companies reach out to you, no need to write cover letters

* Compensation agreement upfront, salary expectations are transparent from the start

Apply through www.remotesome.com

Happy to answer any questions, you can reach me at andrej {at} remotesome {.}
com

------
xwowsersx
Astrology is based on the notion of "fixed stars" which we now know to be
false. The stars we see in the sky are just some of the 100 thousand million
in our galaxy and our galaxy is just one of 100 billion galaxies. That being
the case, the idea that these particular stars should have any special meaning
is demonstrably absurd. That being the case, how do you justify indulging
peoples' search for meaning by using a false system which drives them away
from reality?

~~~
dang
Please don't. This is egregiously off topic and, as tylfin points out, breaks
the rules.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22226855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22226855).

~~~
xwowsersx
I understand and will refrain from doing so in the future. Separately, I think
it is worth having a discussion about whether some job postings are
inappropriate for HN (e.g. companies which spread misinformation, etc). I have
a hard time believing the HN job postings are really an "anything goes"
situation, but I could be wrong (I hope I'm not).

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin and Tokyo | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries. InsurTech is just taking off
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Frontend/React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to react native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
iamarsibragimov
Hey, boyd!

It's Arsen from the community of remote job seekers called Meerkad. Don't you
mind me posting it on [https://meerkad.com](https://meerkad.com)? Or you can
do it on your behalf. It's free anyway.

Ars

~~~
dang
Please don't do this (and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227534)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227496))
here. It's basically spamming.

